# hair steamers - who has one?



## sunshinebeautiful (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm looking into purchasing a hair steamer... Does anyone have one? What brand? And where did you buy it from? I'm hesitant to buy right now because I would like to hear a few reviews before I hand over my money.  Also, is there such a thing as a tabletop hair steamer?

ETA: Came back into add where ladies have been purchasing their steamers.

Ebay - the auctions change all the time so keep checking them out. Do a search for hair steamers and some should pop up.

AJamericanDiva mentioned buying hers from BeautyBeautyUSA. Here's the link to her post. 

Not sure if this is still valid, but TyteCurlz negotiated a steamer deal last month. You can probably do the same as her and contact the company directly. The thread is here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=222197&highlight=steamer

Tabletop steamer: http://hair-only.com/hair-care.html

Yet another steamer: http://www.evasalons.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13&products_id=37&zenid=59613f43c96cede8afe205a238f427b3

LadyEsquire was so nice to list a bunch of websites to purchase steamers in post #29.

There were rumors of a Pibbs steamer deal but no confirmation. If you've got a little cash to spend: http://www.salonequipmentusa.com/132.htm


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 23, 2008)

I do not own a hair steamer but have asked for one for my birthday this year.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Where do you find them????erplexed


----------



## isisalisa (Mar 23, 2008)

I wish I could help you but i would like to know myself. I saw astylist use one on this girls hair to steam in color. I was in a mostly white salon and the girl was white. It looked like a pibb with a water tank on top. I was amazed. I think it would be good for our hair. but how would we use it?erplexed


----------



## cocomochaa (Mar 23, 2008)

[_quote=isisalisa;4075159]I wish I could help you but i would like to know myself. I saw astylist use one on this girls hair to steam in color. I was in a mostly white salon and the girl was white. It looked like a pibb with a water tank on top. I was amazed. I think it would be good for our hair. *but how would we use it?erplexed[/quote]*_

in the uk steamers are in like every black hair salon; after washing they put some conditioner on your hair and put under the steamer with a plastic cap after bout 40min you come out, they wash and thats it.. your hair comes out super soft. HTH


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 23, 2008)

I used to have a steam cap but I left it in Dominica and I never bought another one


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have one that I bought from ebay. I absolutely love it. But I live in a place with harsh winters/extreme cold temps so I now consider it a necessity for me. I need it to help fight the winter dryness. 

I paid about $135 - $140 (can't remember exactly) which included shipping. It's a pretty simple one. You fill the tank which lasts for about 90 minutes on the highest setting. I use it at least once a week with conditioner and it has stopped my major breakage/shedding problems. Before the steamer I put on a plastic cap and sat under a heat cap. For me the steamer has made a major difference.

If you can't tell, I love my steamer. Since this is the first one I've ever used, I've wondered if there are stronger ones or not. I don't have anything to compare it to. I would love to read more information if anyone has it.


----------



## momi (Mar 23, 2008)

I love my steamer! I use it for conditioning only - I do not think I would still be natural if I had not found it.  I wear my hair straight 99% of the time and the steamer adds the proper moisture to my hair so it will not revert.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Mar 23, 2008)

momi said:


> I love my steamer! I use it for conditioning only - I do not think I would still be natural if I had not found it.  I wear my hair straight 99% of the time and the steamer adds the proper moisture to my hair so it will not revert.



Where did you buy yours? I'm thinking of getting one but will settle for a nice quality one instead of a cheap one.


----------



## bludaydreamr (Mar 23, 2008)

My stylist who started me on my transition steamed my hair faithfully every two weeks for the first six months of my transition and I attribute the overall repaired conditon of my scalp and hair to this method.  She worked from home so she had a portable one, and it worked just as well as one I had a treatment under at a salon. 

I have researched them, and what I have found it that a good inexpensive on will run you about $200 but then the price really gets high for real salon equipment.

There is one on ebay now for $139.xx no shipping, it's digital, and it has a year warranty.  I want it so bad!


----------



## MissRissa (Mar 23, 2008)

do you rinse the conditioner out after the steam?  is it really any different than sitting under a heat cap with conditioner?


----------



## jamaicanadian (Mar 24, 2008)

i'm interested in buying a steamer also...the winters here are harsh and conditioning under a hood dryer just ain't cutting it. I think the is a difference between deep conditioning under a dryer vs. a steamer, because a dryer uses dry heat whereas the steamer's steam infuses the conditioner enabling it to penetrate the hair shaft. I've been researching portable hair steamers which are harder to find. this is the only link i've found so far if i can't find a better price I might get this one:

http://hair-only.com/hair-care.html


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a silly question. If you are using the steamer to condition your hair, do you put on a plastic cap when your under it or it doesn't matter?


----------



## hothair (Mar 24, 2008)

Dreamsicles said:


> I have a silly question. If you are using the steamer to condition your hair, do you put on a plastic cap when your under it or it doesn't matter?



In the salons here for a DC treatment they wash your hair apply conditioner and put a plastic cap they also put cotton wool around your edges ( I think to help with dripping) and put you under there from 15 to 30 minutes, they ARE brilliant- I want to buy one


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 24, 2008)

isisalisa said:


> I wish I could help you but i would like to know myself. I saw astylist use one on this girls hair to steam in color. I was in a mostly white salon and the girl was white. It looked like a pibb with a water tank on top. I was amazed. I think it would be good for our hair. but how would we use it?erplexed


ITA - I've never seen one of these but it would have to be great for our hair!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 24, 2008)

now that I see a pic, I was thinking of something different.

my bad


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 24, 2008)

jamaicanadian said:


> i'm interested in buying a steamer also...the winters here are harsh and conditioning under a hood dryer just ain't cutting it. I think the is a difference between deep conditioning under a dryer vs. a steamer, because a dryer uses dry heat whereas the steamer's steam infuses the conditioner enabling it to penetrate the hair shaft. I've been researching portable hair steamers which are harder to find. this is the only link i've found so far if i can't find a better price I might get this one:
> 
> http://hair-only.com/hair-care.html


This is very interesting, English is obviously not their first language. Do you know where this site / company is located?






Look at this big monster from China 
http://youngideal.en.alibaba.com/product/50399382/51934611/Digital_Perm_Machine/Hair_Steamer.html


There's one up for grabs on Ebay for about $85.00 auction is about to end.... + $45 shipping - where could you store that big guy?

http://cgi.ebay.com/SALON-SPA-Hair-...ryZ67571QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Mar 24, 2008)

I hope to have one soon! I use to go to this salon that would charge 10 dollars to have an oil steam treatment. I don't think they would use conditioner either, just the steam and oil (that's why I had to cut four inches after going to them)!

They probably paid for their steamers twice every day (lol!).


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a question. Does the hot towel method of DCing mimic the steaming method? I mean, are the results similar? Seems like it would be. I use the hot towel method frequently. I've never seen a steamer but I would like to see how my hair turns out using one.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Mar 24, 2008)

jamaicanadian said:


> i'm interested in buying a steamer also...the winters here are harsh and conditioning under a hood dryer just ain't cutting it. I think the is a difference between deep conditioning under a dryer vs. a steamer, because a dryer uses dry heat whereas the steamer's steam infuses the conditioner enabling it to penetrate the hair shaft. I've been researching portable hair steamers which are harder to find. this is the only link i've found so far if i can't find a better price I might get this one:
> 
> http://hair-only.com/hair-care.html


 
This is the cheapest one I've seen yet!!  I'm scared to order this, it seems its coming International .


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 24, 2008)

jamaicanadian said:


> i'm interested in buying a steamer also...the winters here are harsh and conditioning under a hood dryer just ain't cutting it. I think the is a difference between deep conditioning under a dryer vs. a steamer, because a dryer uses dry heat whereas the steamer's steam infuses the conditioner enabling it to penetrate the hair shaft. I've been researching portable hair steamers which are harder to find. this is the only link i've found so far if i can't find a better price I might get this one:
> 
> http://hair-only.com/hair-care.html


WOW!  Thanks for posting this.  I may be getting myself one too.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 24, 2008)

This looks Great...

I have the Pibbs - and I don't think I have room for the steamer too!!!!



So - Hot towels do provide steam, don't they???


----------



## imstush (Mar 24, 2008)

There was a thread recently.  Someone posted and said they purchased this one http://www.evasalons.com/store/inde..._id=37&zenid=59613f43c96cede8afe205a238f427b3

If you attend a gym with a steam room I would use that.  I did that when I was a member.  Take a brief shower (put conditioner in my hair, pin it up..and relax in the steam room.  When I was done (about 20 - 30 min I believe), I would go take a shower and co wash.  But I am looking to purchase the one above.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 24, 2008)

Just curious is this similiar to the deal that VSLady and Tenjoy said they were working on?

Seems I remember Tenjoy saying 'we are workking on a steamer'?


----------



## LaManda (Mar 24, 2008)

I visited a salon near Atlanta last Friday. They utilize hair steamers for your conditioning process. OMG...I thought I was going to break my neck when I was driving home. Shine, body, volume, and bounce....I loved the results. 
It seemed that all their clients were naturals and their hair looks so moisturized and healthy.  I was only 5 weeks post, but my NG was starting to become a little unruly. Afterwards, my scalp feels as if I received a relaxer.

The two hour drive was definitely worth it and makes me want to transition even more now than ever!!!!

I must invest in a hair steamer asap!!! GAS IS TOOOOO HIGH!!!!


----------



## Lebiya (Mar 24, 2008)

I NEED A STEAMER!!!!


I have been looking for one for the past 3 weeks now - i cant find one anywhere?!?!?!?

A co-worker of mine is natural and does weekly steams - her hair looks like silk - I thought she perms! 


I dont mind ordering one online - I dont care about price. If anyone can direct me to a GOOD steamer PLEASE do so ...


has anyobne ordered this - or has it??

http://hair-only.com/hair-care.html


----------



## vslady (Mar 24, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> Just curious is this similiar to the deal that VSLady and Tenjoy said they were working on?
> 
> Seems I remember Tenjoy saying 'we are workking on a steamer'?


 

Tenjoy and I are working on a Pibbs steamer deal.  The Pibbs steamers are expensive ($500 range) and but we are hoping to get a significant discount based on the success of the dryer deal.  Same supplier (Imperial Sales).  We will provide details in April.


----------



## scorpian (Mar 24, 2008)

I purchased mine from ebay..they run from $129-$160
I forget the name brand on mine but it looks like this one


----------



## Lady Esquire (Mar 24, 2008)

vslady said:


> Tenjoy and I are working on a Pibbs steamer deal. The Pibbs steamers are expensive ($500 range) and but we are hoping to get a significant discount based on the success of the dryer deal. Same supplier (Imperial Sales). We will provide details in April.


 
This has been on my wish list forever. VSLady, I will wait to see what you ladies come up with. But now that I am on a new 2-week wash schedule, I think I need the steam even more now for more intensive DCs. I have been researching and looking for a bargain. However, I am not well-versed enough to know which brand is more superior, and what specs I should be looking out for in a product. Hope this list helps anyone who is looking to purchase immediately.

(a) Item Id: 3856032 ($159) - http://www.beautyhq1.com/Catalog_i3856032.html?catId=161397

(b) Selva Hair Steamer - YCH200A ($183.33) - http://www.spaequip.com/Selva-Hair-Steamer

(c) TISPRO - 390414 - ($199) - http://www.thepaviliononline.com/product/TISPRO-Hair-Steamer_S390414

(d) Code:41627 - Price: $169.00 - http://salon.wimexbeauty.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=D15

(e) ($129) -Elegante Beauty Discount Center - http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Hair-Steamer-For-Salon-Use-Hair-Care_W0QQitemZ320110570416QQihZ011QQcategoryZ11862QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nita81 (Mar 24, 2008)

vslady said:


> Tenjoy and I are working on a Pibbs steamer deal.  The Pibbs steamers are expensive ($500 range) and but we are hoping to get a significant discount based on the success of the dryer deal.  Same supplier (Imperial Sales).  We will provide details in April.



Oh cool!! I want a steamer. I'll wait to see what you and tenjoy come up with. I'm in no hurry.


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 24, 2008)

vslady said:


> Tenjoy and I are working on a Pibbs steamer deal. The *Pibbs steamers are expensive ($500 range)* and but we are hoping to get a significant discount based on the success of the dryer deal. Same supplier (Imperial Sales). We will provide details in April.


 
WOW I really want a steamer, but I know I won't be able to afford one at this price. If anyone has tried/owns a cheaper alternative please post info.


----------



## momi (Mar 24, 2008)

I believe I could have transitioned withouth the BigChop if I'd known about the steamer... Oh well - the twa was not so bad.   





On second thought, yes it was.


----------



## momi (Mar 24, 2008)

LaManda said:


> I visited a salon near Atlanta last Friday. They utilize hair steamers for your conditioning process. OMG...I thought I was going to break my neck when I was driving home. Shine, body, volume, and bounce....I loved the results.
> It seemed that all their clients were naturals and their hair looks so moisturized and healthy. I was only 5 weeks post, but my NG was starting to become a little unruly. Afterwards, my scalp feels as if I received a relaxer.
> 
> The two hour drive was definitely worth it and makes me want to transition even more now than ever!!!!
> ...


 
I am in "The A"   What salon was this?


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 24, 2008)

Bumping for more responses


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Mar 24, 2008)

tishee said:


> I do not own a hair steamer but have asked for one for my birthday this year.



Good for you! I wanna ask for one as an early birthday present. It's only 7 months away.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Mar 24, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Where do you find them????erplexed



Basically companies that sell beauty salon equipment. I haven't found one for home use. I've also seen a few on ebay.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Mar 24, 2008)

nichelle02 said:


> I have one that I bought from ebay. I absolutely love it. But I live in a place with harsh winters/extreme cold temps so I now consider it a necessity for me. I need it to help fight the winter dryness.
> 
> I paid about $135 - $140 (can't remember exactly) which included shipping. It's a pretty simple one. You fill the tank which lasts for about 90 minutes on the highest setting. I use it at least once a week with conditioner and it has stopped my major breakage/shedding problems. Before the steamer I put on a plastic cap and sat under a heat cap. For me the steamer has made a major difference.
> 
> If you can't tell, I love my steamer. Since this is the first one I've ever used, I've wondered if there are stronger ones or not. I don't have anything to compare it to. I would love to read more information if anyone has it.



See, I live in a cold climate as well, and I think my hair would really thrive with the extra moisture boost. Do you notice that your hair stays moisturized longer?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Mar 24, 2008)

sweetpea99 said:


> My stylist who started me on my transition steamed my hair faithfully every two weeks for the first six months of my transition and I attribute the overall repaired conditon of my scalp and hair to this method.  She worked from home so she had a portable one, and it worked just as well as one I had a treatment under at a salon.
> 
> I have researched them, and what I have found it that a good inexpensive on will run you about $200 but then the price really gets high for real salon equipment.
> 
> There is one on ebay now for $139.xx no shipping, it's digital, and it has a year warranty.  I want it so bad!



Yeah, I saw some that were like $500!  I think Pibbs makes a steamer. But I ain't balling like that.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Mar 24, 2008)

jamaicanadian said:


> i'm interested in buying a steamer also...the winters here are harsh and conditioning under a hood dryer just ain't cutting it. I think the is a difference between deep conditioning under a dryer vs. a steamer, because a dryer uses dry heat whereas the steamer's steam infuses the conditioner enabling it to penetrate the hair shaft. I've been researching portable hair steamers which are harder to find. this is the only link i've found so far if i can't find a better price I might get this one:
> 
> http://hair-only.com/hair-care.html



Ooooooh!!!! It's a little tabletop one like I've been wanting. I didn't want one of the bigger ones because of the storage space it will take up.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Mar 24, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> I hope to have one soon! I use to go to this salon that would charge 10 dollars to have an oil steam treatment. I don't think they would use conditioner either, just the steam and oil (that's why I had to cut four inches after going to them)!
> 
> They probably paid for their steamers twice every day (lol!).



Are you saying that the oil steam treatment didn't work out well for your hair? Or was it because of no conditioner?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Mar 24, 2008)

LaManda said:


> I visited a salon near Atlanta last Friday. They utilize hair steamers for your conditioning process.* OMG...I thought I was going to break my neck when I was driving home. Shine, body, volume, and bounce....I loved the results.*
> It seemed that all their clients were naturals and their hair looks so moisturized and healthy.  I was only 5 weeks post, but my NG was starting to become a little unruly. Afterwards, my scalp feels as if I received a relaxer.
> 
> The two hour drive was definitely worth it and makes me want to transition even more now than ever!!!!
> ...



Wow, see you almost got me sold on buying a steamer. Are you natural as well?


----------



## jamaicanadian (Mar 24, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> This is very interesting, English is obviously not their first language. Do you know where this site / company is located?
> 
> I think this company is located in New York...i'm hesitant about purchasing till I get more info about the company....i'm a college student so i can't really accommodate a steamer bigger than this......


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Mar 24, 2008)

jamaicanadian said:


> AtlantaJJ said:
> 
> 
> > This is very interesting, English is obviously not their first language. Do you know where this site / company is located?
> ...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 24, 2008)

momi said:


> I am in "The A"  What salon was this?


I want to find a good salon that caters to naturals too ...

ETA: I'm definately getting a steamer so  I'll be stalking this thread....LOL


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Mar 24, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I want to find a good salon that caters to naturals too ...
> 
> ETA: I'm definately getting a steamer so  I'll be stalking this thread....LOL



Girl, me too. I'm itching to put in an order somewhere.


----------



## bludaydreamr (Mar 24, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I want to find a good salon that caters to naturals too ...
> 
> ETA: I'm definately getting a steamer so I'll be stalking this thread....LOL


 
There is a member here Balisi, she is awesome.  She is natural herself, aside from respecting your hair goals and preferences, she is very gental, and also uses steam treatments.  I enjoyed my visit with her.  So So chic  another member here gave her a great review.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Mar 24, 2008)

I think I might buy one and give yall a review but some of them look cheap as all get out. I wish I was brave enough to buy the $500 Pibbs Steamer!


----------



## Coffee (Mar 24, 2008)

I did a Google search and came up with several that I'm considering or I may purchase the one on ebay. Yawl have encouraged me to buy one.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 25, 2008)

hothair said:


> In the salons here for a DC treatment they wash your hair apply conditioner and put a plastic cap they also put cotton wool around your edges ( I think to help with dripping) and put you under there from 15 to 30 minutes, they ARE brilliant- I want to buy one


 

Thanks for answering my question. Man I want to try one, If I can find one with in reason.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 25, 2008)

We talked about using a clothes steamer instead. I think I'll get one this week. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4087991#post4087991


----------



## MissRissa (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok yeah I think I may be sold on getting one also, but most of them seem way too big, I live in a not so giant apartment.  If someone can find a portable one or a smaller one that looks like it's really good quality, I'm definitely down to purchase one.  In my research, I can only find the mammoth sized ones.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Mar 25, 2008)

MSHONEY said:


> We talked about using a clothes steamer instead. I think I'll get one this week. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4087991#post4087991


Hmmm, that's a creative idea :scratchch  It would be multi functional too...off to check out clothes steamers


----------



## LaManda (Mar 25, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Wow, see you almost got me sold on buying a steamer. Are you natural as well?


 
No, attempting to transition to natural or texlaxing.  I got to purchase a hair steamer fast!!!


----------



## Lebiya (Mar 25, 2008)

..Bump!!!!


----------



## Lebiya (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok so is there such thing a 'better' one?

When buying a steamer what features should you look for?..anything specific?


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 25, 2008)

Cleve_gryl said:


> Hmmm, that's a creative idea :scratchch It would be multi functional too...off to check out clothes steamers


 
Yes, Suerte is a genius. You can steam your hair, do your facials and your clothes. Kohls has them (Conair) on sale for $49 http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/homecare/steamers/PRD~215960/Conair+Fabric+Steamer.jsp. CVS has them for about $20 more.


----------



## Transformer (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm going to try my cleaning steamer. You know the one from the infomercials that look like a flower watering can or percolating coffee pot with a long spout.

Now the question is what do I use.  A conditioner or oil?


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Mar 25, 2008)

Ebonybee said:


> I'm going to try my cleaning steamer. You know the one from the infomercials that look like a flower watering can or percolating coffee pot with a long spout.
> 
> Now the question is what do I use. A conditioner or oil?


 This is exactly what me and mshoney are going to try!!  Use a deep conditioner...and be careful not to burn yourself!!  Post your results!!


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 25, 2008)

You ladies have me scared.  I was planning on buying that tabletop steamer from the early part of this thread, but now you all have me thinking.  I have a home clothes steamer.  If you figure out how to use it for your hair without burning yourself please post!!!   And please, most importantly, be _*CAREFUL*_!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll pass with the clothes steamer! I dun worked too hard with my hair as it is but certainly let me know how it goes(doesn't mean I will try it though!) I'll be getting a regular one. I sometimes get steam treatments when I go to the salon. Its good with color and keeping the hair hydrated!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Mar 25, 2008)

imstush said:


> There was a thread recently. Someone posted and said they purchased this one http://www.evasalons.com/store/inde..._id=37&zenid=59613f43c96cede8afe205a238f427b3
> 
> If you attend a gym with a steam room I would use that. I did that when I was a member. Take a brief shower (put conditioner in my hair, pin it up..and relax in the steam room. When I was done (about 20 - 30 min I believe), I would go take a shower and co wash. But I am looking to purchase the one above.


 

LHCF ladies strike again - this one is out of stock.


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Mar 25, 2008)

jamaicanadian said:


> i'm interested in buying a steamer also...the winters here are harsh and conditioning under a hood dryer just ain't cutting it. I think the is a difference between deep conditioning under a dryer vs. a steamer, because a dryer uses dry heat whereas the steamer's steam infuses the conditioner enabling it to penetrate the hair shaft. I've been researching portable hair steamers which are harder to find. this is the only link i've found so far if i can't find a better price I might get this one:
> 
> http://hair-only.com/hair-care.html



hmmm, I wonder if I should get this one, or the professional one I saw at my local BSS the other day. The one I saw was $199, is that a bad price?


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 25, 2008)

I was flipping through "Textured Tresses" by Diane da Costa and she suggested other alternatives to professional steaming , but that it will only hold you over until it can be _professionally_ done. Since most of us are DIYers, statements like these never scare us.

You can sit in a steam sauna. You can also make your own by massaging "oils and/or deep conditioner into your hair, then 'running hot water in the shower for 15 minutes and filling the bathroom with steam'".

She calls using a deep conditioner/essential oil mixture with a steamer an 'Asian creme bath treatment'. I am sure though, that all that excess water running in the shower will eventually increase your utilities, so it may be best to invest in a steamer 

You should sit underneath for 15-20 minutes.

And the benefits of steam conditioning are the following:
- the scalp is invigorated
- the water vapors open the outer layer of the hair shaft with moisture, allowing the conditioner to penetrate deeply into the cuticle layer.
- it promotes hair growth
- it is especially good for those with locs, natural hair, and color-treated hair


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 26, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> I was flipping through "Textured Tresses" by Diane da Costa and she suggested other alternatives to professional steaming , but that it will only hold you over until it can be _professionally_ done. Since most of us are DIYers, statements like these never scare us.
> 
> You can sit in a steam sauna. You can also make your own by massaging "oils and/or deep conditioner into your hair, then 'running hot water in the shower for 15 minutes and filling the bathroom with steam'".
> 
> ...


 
These 3 reasons alone is why I want a steamer really badly, I think this will be great for my hair long term.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Mar 26, 2008)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> I'll pass with the clothes steamer! I dun worked too hard with my hair as it is but certainly let me know how it goes(doesn't mean I will try it though!) I'll be getting a regular one. I sometimes get steam treatments when I go to the salon. Its good with color and keeping the hair hydrated!!!



Yeah, I agree, ya'll ain't gonna have me posting talking about how I had to go to the hospital because of 2nd degree scalp burns. Shoot, some of the steam got to my scalp with my Maxiglide, and it was not a pleasant experience.  I'm gonna play it safe and go with a hair steamer.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Mar 26, 2008)

Embria said:


> hmmm, I wonder if I should get this one, or the professional one I saw at my local BSS the other day. The one I saw was $199, is that a bad price?



Based on some of the prices I've seen, $199 isn't bad. And no shipping costs either. I say go for it! And post pics and a review.


----------



## AfroKink (Mar 26, 2008)

*I'll be getting one most likely. My hair thrives when I'm in the Caribbean, it wasn't made for this dry air.  I think I'll use the gym's suana untill I decide which steamer to buy.*

*Is this the Pibbs one you're trying to get a deal on? It's a portable one.*
*http://www.salonequipmentusa.com/132.htm*

*Lys*


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 26, 2008)

LaManda said:


> I visited a salon near Atlanta last Friday. They utilize hair steamers for your conditioning process. OMG...I thought I was going to break my neck when I was driving home. Shine, body, volume, and bounce....I loved the results.
> It seemed that all their clients were naturals and their hair looks so moisturized and healthy.  I was only 5 weeks post, but my NG was starting to become a little unruly. Afterwards, my scalp feels as if I received a relaxer.
> 
> The two hour drive was definitely worth it and makes me want to transition even more now than ever!!!!
> ...



hi there LaManda,

Do you mind sharing how exactly they did your steam treatment?

tia,
tishee


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the hot steam warning ladies. I'll put that on my list right after don't chew on the cord or stick tongue in electrical socket.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 26, 2008)

Dayjoy said:


> You ladies have me scared. I was planning on buying that tabletop steamer from the early part of this thread, but now you all have me thinking. I have a home clothes steamer. If you figure out how to use it for your hair without burning yourself please post!!! And please, most importantly, be _*CAREFUL*_!


 
Suerte uses her clothes steamer but I don't know if she uses oil or conditioner on her hair. I'll ask


----------



## Ntrlmystik (Mar 26, 2008)

jamaicanadian said:


> i'm interested in buying a steamer also...the winters here are harsh and conditioning under a hood dryer just ain't cutting it. I think the is a difference between deep conditioning under a dryer vs. a steamer, because a dryer uses dry heat whereas the steamer's steam infuses the conditioner enabling it to penetrate the hair shaft. I've been researching portable hair steamers which are harder to find. this is the only link i've found so far if i can't find a better price I might get this one:
> 
> http://hair-only.com/hair-care.html



I am going to order this! I was in contact with the manufacturer but could not find any one who was seling it retail.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 26, 2008)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> *I'll pass with the clothes steamer*! I dun worked too hard with my hair as it is but certainly let me know how it goes(doesn't mean I will try it though!) I'll be getting a regular one. I sometimes get steam treatments when I go to the salon. Its good with color and keeping the hair hydrated!!!


 
Yeah, Imma have to pass on the clothes steamer as well.  I can barely steam my clothes and not get burned on my fingers...let alone trying to maneuver that thing over my head...erplexed

My hair would be ok with too much steam, as it's just water, but that steam can burn the skin (or make you think you're burned) something fierce.

I gotta wait on VS or TJoys deal


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Mar 26, 2008)

MissAlyssa said:


> *I'll be getting one most likely. My hair thrives when I'm in the Caribbean, it wasn't made for this dry air.  I think I'll use the gym's suana untill I decide which steamer to buy.*
> 
> *Is this the Pibbs one you're trying to get a deal on? It's a portable one.*
> *http://www.salonequipmentusa.com/132.htm*
> ...



Yes, that's the one I've been wanting! But I might go with a slightly cheaper one but I really want that one!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Mar 26, 2008)

MissAlyssa said:


> *I'll be getting one most likely. My hair thrives when I'm in the Caribbean, it wasn't made for this dry air.  I think I'll use the gym's suana untill I decide which steamer to buy.*
> 
> *Is this the Pibbs one you're trying to get a deal on? It's a portable one.*
> *http://www.salonequipmentusa.com/132.htm*
> ...



 $500!!!! I cannot hang with ya'll big dogs. I'm still a broke graduate student.


----------



## AfroKink (Mar 26, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> $500!!!! I cannot hang with ya'll big dogs. I'm still a broke graduate student.


 
*lol, I'm a broke student too. I can dream tho *

*Lys*


----------



## lonei (Mar 26, 2008)

I have one, it was my mums, she has had it over 10 years. I have a pic in my products album. I never wash my hair without it! They sell it in most black hair shops in the UK. i think mine is by Aphrodhite along with my dryer, its a wonderful investment for soft, shiny, moistureised hair. Plus going to the hairdressers to a steam is a lot of money!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Mar 26, 2008)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Yes, that's the one I've been wanting! But I might go with a slightly cheaper one *but I really want that one*!



 Secretly.... me too.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Mar 26, 2008)

lonei said:


> I have one, it was my mums, she has had it over 10 years. I have a pic in my products album. I never wash my hair without it! They sell it in most black hair shops in the UK. i think mine is by Aphrodhite along with my dryer, its a wonderful investment for soft, shiny, moistureised hair. Plus going to the hairdressers to a steam is a lot of money!



Girl, no wonder your hair is the bomb.  See, I'm REALLY sold now.


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 27, 2008)

lonei said:


> I have one, it was my mums, she has had it over 10 years. I have a pic in my products album. I never wash my hair without it! They sell it in most black hair shops in the UK. i think mine is by Aphrodhite along with my dryer, its a wonderful investment for soft, shiny, moistureised hair. Plus going to the hairdressers to a steam is a lot of money!


 
I checked your fotki and it looks great, do you happen to know which brand the steamer is?


----------



## Lebiya (Mar 27, 2008)

So are there certain features to look for before buying one?

Im getting very antsy to buy one now …


----------



## AfroKink (Mar 27, 2008)

Lebiya said:


> So are there certain features to look for before buying one?
> 
> Im getting very antsy to buy one now …


 
*I've never used one, but I'm looking at*

*portability (I don't want something big and clunky)*
*warranty (at least a year)*
*heat/steam level settings*
*Lys*


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 27, 2008)

Steamers are great!

If you want to get a small taste of what it would do to your hair:

Put some deep conditioner on Dry hair and stand in a nice hot shower, without wetting your hair .

This is how i will use my steamer on DC dry hair hair


----------



## adw425 (Mar 27, 2008)

Another small taste -- I ran a bath, turned on my space heater for 15 minutes with door closed until bathroom steamed up, slapped on some cholesterol conditioner, left the heater on (kept door closed), got in the bath with a book and a cup of Pepsi for 30 minutes and voila -- super moist hair and skin.


----------



## Lebiya (Mar 27, 2008)

MissAlyssa said:


> I've never used one, but I'm looking at
> 
> portability (I don't want something big and clunky)
> warranty (at least a year)
> ...


 

Yes this is why I asked actually I wasn’t sure…what kind of settings do you look for if that matters? … Is it just one temperature for All hooded steamers? I’d like one that gets Really hot Snd Steamy – but also one that I can adjust when I want ..kinda like a hair dryer


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 27, 2008)

and one recommended use for the steamer is to apply conditioner, plastic cap and sit under steamer, right?

This supposedly adds moisture to the dc'r?


----------



## lonei (Mar 27, 2008)

froggie08 said:


> I checked your fotki and it looks great, do you happen to know which brand the steamer is?



Yep, its by APHRODITE...

Thanks


----------



## lonei (Mar 27, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Girl, no wonder your hair is the bomb.  See, I'm REALLY sold now.



Lol! Thanks


----------



## myco (Mar 27, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> and one recommended use for the steamer is to apply conditioner, plastic cap and sit under steamer, right?
> 
> This supposedly adds moisture to the dc'r?




I don't think you need the plastic cap. I would think that would prevent the hair from actually benefiting from the steam.  You want the heat along with the moisture to reach your hair.  Otherwise a traditional bonnet dryer would work just as well.


----------



## Silver (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't mean to be ghetto. But I used to use my kettle that makes alot of steam on my face to make my pimples softer.  A while back I tried an old bottle warmer to steam my hair.  It worked pretty ok.  I did find a real steamer for $140 in a Chinese hair salon not far from me.  Not sure if I will get it or try a kettle .  I'm not sure if my hair needs moisture or protein, so I have to wait until I figure that out before I buy one.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 27, 2008)

I have one.  It's more problem than it's worth.  Water and steam = a big mess on the floor.  Plus the dripping of your hair with product all over it.

If I had to do it all over again I wouldn't buy it.  I've had equal success DC my hair and wrapping a wet towel over it and plastic over that then getting under my ghetto hood dryer.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 27, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> I have one. It's more problem than it's worth. Water and steam = a big mess on the floor. Plus the dripping of your hair with product all over it.
> 
> If I had to do it all over again I wouldn't buy it. I've had equal success DC my hair and wrapping a wet towel over it and plastic over that then getting under my ghetto hood dryer.


 

Bring on the Ghetto ness!
I am gonna try the sauna tomorrow - hopefully that wont back fire.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Mar 27, 2008)

I have one... I bought a cheap one years ago from beautybeautyusa here in NY. I think I paid about $78. No temp settings, just on and off. What I like best is that it is a portable tabletop unit that I disassemble and store on a shelf. It works like a dream... I feel that it sometimes doesn't get my nape, but that's when I drape a towel over the unit and it gets EVERYTHING!!! I think their number is 212-343-1983. Email: [email protected]. It's been a while, but I'm sure they're still in business. I picked it up from the showroom. Here's a pic.


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 27, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> I have one. It's more problem than it's worth. Water and steam = a big mess on the floor. Plus the dripping of your hair with product all over it.
> 
> If I had to do it all over again I wouldn't buy it. I've had equal success DC my hair and wrapping a wet towel over it and plastic over that then getting under my ghetto hood dryer.


 

I wonder why it's leaking unto your floor, do you have any pics/brand name. I want a steamer... I don't want a mess. Does anyone else have a steamer that leaks or isn't as great as you thought it would be? Please share


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Mar 27, 2008)

No leakage with mine...


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 27, 2008)

froggie08 said:


> I wonder why it's leaking unto your floor, do you have any pics/brand name. I want a steamer... I don't want a mess. Does anyone else have a steamer that leaks or isn't as great as you thought it would be? Please share


 
I dunno, mine drips.  It's mess.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 27, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> I have one. It's more problem than it's worth. Water and steam = a big mess on the floor. Plus the dripping of your hair with product all over it.
> 
> If I had to do it all over again I wouldn't buy it. I've had equal success DC my hair and wrapping a wet towel over it and plastic over that then getting under my ghetto hood dryer.


 
OKAY??!!! I do this too. its been working wonders for me. I'm about to slap on a towel right now. I lurve my *'EL Cheapo'* steamer.....


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 28, 2008)

halee_J said:


> OKAY??!!! I do this too. its been working wonders for me. I'm about to slap on a towel right now. I lurve my *'EL Cheapo'* steamer.....


 
Right on. Power to the people.


----------



## AfroKink (Mar 28, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> I dunno, mine drips. It's mess.


*which brand/model do you have?*

*Lys*


----------



## AfroKink (Mar 28, 2008)

Lebiya said:


> Yes this is why I asked actually I wasn’t sure…what kind of settings do you look for if that matters? … Is it just one temperature for All hooded steamers? I’d like one that gets Really hot Snd Steamy – but also one that I can adjust when I want ..kinda like a hair dryer


 
*I want adjustable settings. At least "off" "low" and "high". The Pibbs Misty has adjustable settings, but I don't want to pay Pibbs price *

*Lys*


----------



## AfroKink (Mar 28, 2008)

lonei said:


> I have one, it was my mums, she has had it over 10 years. I have a pic in my products album. I never wash my hair without it! They sell it in most black hair shops in the UK. i think mine is by Aphrodhite along with my dryer, its a wonderful investment for soft, shiny, moistureised hair. Plus going to the hairdressers to a steam is a lot of money!


 
I couldn't find it in your album, is this it?
http://www.beautyhair.co.uk/product/11






Lys


----------



## myco (Mar 28, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> If I had to do it all over again I wouldn't buy it.  I've had equal success DC my hair and wrapping a wet towel over it and plastic over that then getting under my ghetto hood dryer.



I do this using a soft bonnet that I attach to my hand-held blowdryer. It works like a dream.  The soft bonnet concentrates the heat even better than my hood dryer.


----------



## mssophia (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok ladies--I just bought one off ebay from geri at www.salonstore.com.  Great customer service. If you send her an email, she will reply quickly and answer any questions you have. 

I got mine for $169 (got the $5 insurance) so the price is $164 with shipping included. There are about 12 more left at this price.  Here's the link: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/HAIR-STEAMER-SA...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem






Will let you know how well it works! I am transitioning 4a no relaxer since Sept 07.

Michelle


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Bumping for more responses.


----------



## AfroKink (Mar 28, 2008)

*I went in the steam room at the gym today. Although I could barely breath in there, my hair LOVED it! I was probably in there for all of 5 mins, I'm such a wimp. Next time I'm going to bring in a bottle of water or something.  I think the steam room can hold me until I move in the summer.  Hopefully by then I would have decided on a good portable steamer.*


*It seams like you can get a steam on a stand for $150+.  I just don't know where I would put it.  *

*Lys*


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 28, 2008)

mssophia said:


> Ok ladies--I just bought one off ebay from geri at www.salonstore.com. Great customer service. If you send her an email, she will reply quickly and answer any questions you have.
> 
> I got mine for $169 (got the $5 insurance) so the price is $164 with shipping included. There are about 12 more left at this price. Here's the link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HAIR-STEAMER-SA...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


 
I just got the same one  I was contemplating it since yesterday and decided to go ahead and make the investment.


----------



## Coffee (Mar 29, 2008)

I will have mine by the end of next week since they are located in CA. I purchased this one for $180 (free shipping). I figured for the additional $16 it was worth it since comes with a 2 year warranty.


----------



## coilynapp (Mar 29, 2008)

AJamericanDiva said:


> I have one... I bought a cheap one years ago from beautybeautyusa here in NY. I think I paid about $78. No temp settings, just on and off. What I like best is that it is a portable tabletop unit that I disassemble and store on a shelf. It works like a dream... I feel that it sometimes doesn't get my nape, but that's when I drape a towel over the unit and it gets EVERYTHING!!! I think their number is 212-343-1983. Email: [email protected]. It's been a while, but I'm sure they're still in business. I picked it up from the showroom. Here's a pic.




AJamericanDiva, is this like the one you have? If it is, where does the water go? I found it on this site:

http://www.bctcl.com/mini-hair-color-processor-steamer-conditioning-dryer-74-p.asp






I don't know if I'll order it because I'm still looking and it's international...not sure if I want to do that

Also for other ladies looking, here is one that I REALLY like on this site. They are based in NY:
http://hair-only.com/hair-care.html





You can call them to order...I might end up doing that (we'll see, they say they are trying to get their shopping online soon, so maybe I'll wait till then)


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 29, 2008)

myco said:


> I do this using a soft bonnet that I attach to my hand-held blowdryer. It works like a dream. The soft bonnet concentrates the heat even better than my hood dryer.


I'm going to try this later today.  SJ has a tread on her techinque using plastic wrap, and two turbie towels.  My Gold-N-Hot should steam it up real good!!


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 29, 2008)

OK, I want one of these portable steam saunas. You can steam everything at the same time hair and skin for around the same price as the hair steamers http://www.ib3health.com/products/SteamSauna/SteamSaunaIndex.shtml


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 29, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> See, I live in a cold climate as well, and I think my hair would really thrive with the extra moisture boost. Do you notice that your hair stays moisturized longer?


 
Sorry it took me so long to answer sunshinebeautiful. I haven't been tracking with this thread. My hair definitely stays moisturized longer. I deep condition with it once per week and it has made such a difference. My two best investments for my hair have been my steamer and my Pibbs. Since I bought one of the cheaper ones through ebay (relatively cheaper at under $200) I don't know if I'd be getting even better results with a different one. But, I'm happy. I was going through a horrible breakage period and my desperate move was to buy a steamer. Now I use it consistently and even do my henna treatment under the steamer.


----------



## PeggyFair (Mar 29, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> I dunno, mine drips.  It's mess.



CenteredGirl, which brand are u using? Please let us know so that we can avoid this brand. Thanks!


----------



## PeggyFair (Mar 29, 2008)

vslady said:


> Tenjoy and I are working on a Pibbs steamer deal.  The Pibbs steamers are expensive ($500 range) and but we are hoping to get a significant discount based on the success of the dryer deal.  Same supplier (Imperial Sales).  We will provide details in April.



Vslady, please keep us posted on the progress of this deal. Technically, I can afford to spend 500 on this steamer, but if I can get it cheaper than I would prefer that. If you could get them to drop it to the 300-400 range that would be awesome!


----------



## PeggyFair (Mar 29, 2008)

Lebiya said:


> I NEED A STEAMER!!!!
> 
> I have been looking for one for the past 3 weeks now - i cant find one anywhere?!?!?!?
> A co-worker of mine is natural and does weekly steams - her hair looks like silk - I thought she perms!
> ...



Can you ask her what her method is? Does she use oil or conditioner? For how long does she steam? Does she use a shower cap? stuff like that.


----------



## Lebiya (Mar 29, 2008)

PeggyFair said:


> Can you ask her what her method is? Does she use oil or conditioner? For how long does she steam? Does she use a shower cap? stuff like that.


 
I did ask her a bit- still need to find out more though. She said she steams after work for about 30 minutes. She applies a leave in conditioner treatment to her hair -and a light hair oil to her scalp, then sits under the steamer for about 30 minutes or so- she makes her own hair oils too! ..I was about to ask if she was a LHFC member : ) She also deep conditions once per week – I forgot to ask about the products

She does this 2-3 timer per week. She has 4b hair. I’m not kidding when I say it looks like she perms! I’m so in love with her hair, she has mid-back thick SHINY hair. She says she has been mistaken for a ‘white girl’ from behind before **


----------



## Lebiya (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok what is better about the Pibbs steamer than the other ones? Is it just the price that difference? 


*For any of you ladies that has order a steamer already or has one, can you please tell me if your steamer has temperature settings on it ? do you have the dripping problem?*

Here are some more;

http://www.salonconnect.co.uk/haircare-products/hairdryers-hair-steamer-c-1_46_20_206.html


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Salon-Hair-Co...0Q3aRECOQ3aBINQQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## scorpian (Mar 29, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> I dunno, mine drips.  It's mess.



Maybe you should check it to make sure that it has all of the pieces and that it's assembled correctly...mine came with a tiny drip bottle that attaches to the steamer. The bottle catches the drips and you empty it when needed..takes lots of uses to fill the drip bottle... I hardly ever need to empty it... it never drips on me or the floor...sounds like yours might be missing this piece


----------



## PeggyFair (Mar 29, 2008)

Lebiya said:


> I did ask her a bit- still need to find out more though. She said she steams after work for about 30 minutes. She applies a leave in conditioner treatment to her hair -and a light hair oil to her scalp, then sits under the steamer for about 30 minutes or so- she makes her own hair oils too! ..I was about to ask if she was a LHFC member : ) She also deep conditions once per week – I forgot to ask about the products
> 
> She does this 2-3 timer per week. She has 4b hair. I’m not kidding when I say it looks like she perms! I’m so in love with her hair, she has mid-back thick SHINY hair. She says she has been mistaken for a ‘white girl’ from behind before **



I am not familiar with the terminology of hair type like 4b, is there a thread that can tell you what type you have? but this way sounds like a winner and I could see myself doing this. Can you also ask her what BRAND of steamer she uses? I don't want to be mistaken for a White girl from the back though! LOL!


----------



## PeggyFair (Mar 29, 2008)

bumpers! bumpers!


----------



## AfroKink (Mar 31, 2008)

*to ladies using the gym steam room.  I got a heads up from a lady over on NP.com. She said that gyms often add chlorine to the water used in the steamer.  The chorine may hamper the benefits of the steam.  Because of this, I'll probably only go in the steam room once every 2 weeks or so until I order a steamer for myself.*

*Lys*


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 31, 2008)

MissAlyssa said:


> *to ladies using the gym steam room. I got a heads up from a lady over on NP.com. She said that gyms often add chlorine to the water used in the steamer. The chorine may hamper the benefits of the steam. Because of this, I'll probably only go in the steam room once every 2 weeks or so until I order a steamer for myself.*
> 
> *Lys*


 

WHOA!!! This is good to know!


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 31, 2008)

I really want to start steaming my hair while deep conditioning b/c my hair is always sooo thirsty LOL!!

Anyway, I would love to invest in a steamer, however I don't have the space or the money for one of those salon stand-up ones....I might be able to purchase the table top one if it is easy to break down and store

BUT I was wondering if you ladies think this is a good idea....

I was perusing through a sistah's album here, I forgot her name, but her hair is gorgeous and she always uses Caruso steam rollers and she also uses this thing called the Minute Curls Steam Cap to set her flexirods sometimes..I'm so sorry I forgot her name....

I also did some research and found another company selling a product that is mysteriously JUST like the Minute Curls Steam Cap..looks just like it and everything ...they call it the Microwavable Heat Cap...

Both products use steam and are marketed as a quick & easy way to set curls ....but I was wondering if we could just use these caps to steam/deep condition our hair instead of investing in those expesive steam machines

Here are the links to the 2 steam cap companies:

https://www.minutecurls.com/default.asp

http://www.microwavescorp.com/index.htm

*It's cheaper and takes up NO space in your house...what do you ladies think?*


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 31, 2008)

I think that may be a great idea.  I would be willing to spend $30 if it worked.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 31, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> I really want to start steaming my hair while deep conditioning b/c my hair is always sooo thirsty LOL!!
> 
> Anyway, I would love to invest in a steamer, however I don't have the space or the money for one of those salon stand-up ones....I might be able to purchase the table top one if it is easy to break down and store
> 
> ...


 

This is what I think:

Check it out!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=215663


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 31, 2008)

Do you remember if the user said it worked within minutes to set her curls? I think it would work as a steamer


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 31, 2008)

MSHONEY said:


> Do you remember if the user said it worked within minutes to set her curls? I think it would work as a steamer


 

I think so too.

I saw the micro cap about 6 months ago - but I wasn't gonna pay 60 bucks.

30 is much better.
I wonder how long the heat lasts????????????????????????????


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 31, 2008)

It probably only lasts a few minutes and may need to be nuked again to produce more steam.


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 31, 2008)

MSHONEY said:


> Do you remember if the user said it worked within minutes to set her curls? I think it would work as a steamer


 
Yes it definitely set her curls in no time ...If I can remember it only took 2 minutes..I'm not sure...but she had her DRY hair set on rollers, put this cap on & voila, done....amazing!



MSHONEY said:


> It probably only lasts a few minutes and may need to be nuked again to produce more steam.


 
That's the only thing I'm thinking may be a drawback..I think I will e-mail the companies and ask them how LONG the cap stays hot b/c I would love to go this route for steaming...I'll e-mail them I'll let you ladies know what they say......

Also, they advertise it as a cap that will work on your hair if you put rollers on DRY hair and then apply the cap..I wonder how it works on WET hair (under a plastic cap of course) for deep conditioning treatments...I'll ask that question too & get back to you.....


----------



## AfroKink (Mar 31, 2008)

*So... where is the "steam" part of these "steam caps"?  If the rollers go on dry hair, and you just mic the cap, where does the steam come from? Wouldn't it just be hot dry air on your hair?erplexed  

If you want to infuse your hair with moisture, doesn't there need to be a water step?

Lys*


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 31, 2008)

MissAlyssa said:


> *So... where is the "steam" part of these "steam caps"? If the rollers go on dry hair, and you just mic the cap, where does the steam come from? Wouldn't it just be hot dry air on your hair?erplexed *
> 
> *If you want to infuse your hair with moisture, doesn't there need to be a water step?*
> 
> *Lys*


 

Good question...here is how the website for the *Minute Curls Steam Cap* answers it:
******************* 
*What’s inside of the Minute Curls cap?* 

The Minute Curls cap is made of several layers of fabric. Each layer has a specific purpose...for example, the outer layer is air tight and is designed to prevent air flow thus trapping the warm steamy air inside. The inner two layers of fabric have an all natural dry filling quilted inside. This filling is what gets warm when the Minute Curls cap is heated in a microwave oven.

*Where does the steam come from?*

The all natural dry filling that is quilted between the inner two layers of fabric naturally absorbs moisture from the air. (This is very similar to the way that dry white rice is used to absorb excess moisture in salt shakers in many restaurants). When the Minute Curls cap is warmed in a microwave oven, a small amount of the trapped moisture is released, creating a warm, slightly steamy atmosphere inside of the cap

**************
It seems like the cap is trapping moisture from the air & not any additional water.....I don't understand it, but I am still interested in it.....


[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## AfroKink (Mar 31, 2008)

*Thanks.  It doesn't seem like it would produce much moisture. I mean, water cant set hair on curlers right? But I guess the real proof will come in the test...

Lys*


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 2, 2008)

Here is the Email I sent to the two steam cap companies...waiting for a response...

"*Greetings!!*

I am very impressed w/ the amazing technology used in your steam cap to set curls really fast, however I want to know if I can use the steam cap for additional purposes. 

*Is it safe to use the steam cap for regular deep conditioning treatments? *

I was wondering if I could apply my conditioner, apply a plastic cap & then apply the steam cap for maximum conditioning benefits.

*Also, how long does the cap remain hot/steamy upon removing it from the microwave?*

Thanks in advance,
XXXXXX"


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 2, 2008)

I got my steamer yesterday, but the directions were jacked up! They were too verbose and some was unnecessary. Good thing I am a visual person. It was made in China and the box it came in said salonstore.com on it. I still got it cheaper though than the price on the salonstore.com website. Off to use it and hopefully it won't blow up erplexed or me either


----------



## froggie08 (Apr 2, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> *I got my steamer yesterday*, but the directions were jacked up! They were too verbose and some was unnecessary. Good thing I am a visual person. It was made in China and the box it came in said salonstore.com on it. I still got it cheaper though than the price on the salonstore.com website. Off to use it and hopefully it won't blow up erplexed or me either


 
Yea Please keep us updated. How was your steamer packaged?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 2, 2008)

I rec'd a response to the company.

They stated that The cap only stays hot for about 5 minutes.

They were unsure of how long it Could stay hot....


----------



## PeggyFair (Apr 2, 2008)

Samantha, that heat cap sounds like a winner! That's just what I need for the summer. I can wrap my hair at night, then get up and set it and have it done in 2 minutes. I am going to buy it and see how it works.


----------



## mrsthiggy (Apr 3, 2008)

What I'm Hoping is that IF we go for the Pibbs (quality) we can get an unspeakable  deal. I really don't want to spend/ invest more that I did for my Pibbs dryer. Now with all the women who took advantage of that deal, I know that a group price of around the same amount is possible wouldn't you agree? BTW  roughly how many  people  purchased  Pibbs dryers?


----------



## Coffee (Apr 3, 2008)

I just received mine this afternoon, hubby put it together and I've already used it. My hair is so soft and tangle free; I plan on usiing it 2 xs per week. For me, it was worth the price!!.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright - it's official!

I am in love. My steamer is aaaaawesome! For those who are using Ovation I finally got the itchies!!  I had been wanting to experience this because it seemed like everyone else was and not me  I guess my pores (?) needed to be opened in order to feel it. I used the same amount too. 

Oh steamer, where have you been? Don't you worry...no one will ever separate us.

Me and you us never part, maki da da


----------



## Dee-Licious (Apr 3, 2008)

Coffee said:


> I just received mine this afternoon, hubby put it together and I've already used it. My hair is so soft and tangle free; I plan on usiing it 2 xs per week. For me, it was worth the price!!.


 


tootrendy19 said:


> Alright - it's official!
> 
> I am in love. My steamer is aaaaawesome! For those who are using Ovation I finally got the itchies!!  I had been wanting to experience this because it seemed like everyone else was and not me  I guess my pores (?) needed to be opened in order to feel it. I used the same amount too.
> 
> ...


 
what kind did ya'll get, from where how much how long shipping take? 

how did you use it? with or without plastic cap


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 3, 2008)

Did the Pibbs Deal come through?


----------



## froggie08 (Apr 3, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Did the Pibbs Deal come through?


 
Tenjoy and Vslady are looking more towards mid-April to provide info. I can't wait to hear the deal they got.


----------



## AfroKink (Apr 3, 2008)

froggie08 said:


> Tenjoy and Vslady are looking more towards mid-march to provide info. I can't wait to hear the deal they got.


 
*I could have sworn I replied already.  Anyways, do you mean mid-May?*

*Lys*


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Apr 3, 2008)

Coffee said:


> I just received mine this afternoon, hubby put it together and I've already used it. My hair is so soft and tangle free; I plan on usiing it 2 xs per week. For me, it was worth the price!!.



I'm so jealous. I've been sitting on my credit card for weeks now, trying to figure out if/from whom I should buy. erplexed


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 3, 2008)

SkinteeDee said:


> what kind did ya'll get, from where how much how long shipping take?
> 
> how did you use it? with or without plastic cap


 
All I know is that the vendor is salonstore.com, but there is no brand name on it  

I didn't use it with a plastic cap. I wrapped a towel around my neck just in case there was excessive dripping, but the products I used in my hair didn't drip. I may try one next time for maximum absorption though.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Apr 3, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> Alright - it's official!
> 
> I am in love. My steamer is aaaaawesome! For those who are using Ovation I finally got the itchies!!  I had been wanting to experience this because it seemed like everyone else was and not me  I guess my pores (?) needed to be opened in order to feel it. I used the same amount too.
> 
> ...



I'm jealous of you too.


----------



## froggie08 (Apr 3, 2008)

MissAlyssa said:


> *I could have sworn I replied already. Anyways, do you mean mid-May?*
> 
> *Lys*


 I meant mid-April sorry for the confussion


----------



## seraphim712 (Apr 3, 2008)

After reading this thread, I went to go look steamers on the internet, especially ones manufactured by Pibbs. This is one that I found:

http://www.awproductsolutions.com/pd_130.cfm

This thing must give out extremely excellent results for the price tag to be so astronomically high!


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 3, 2008)

seraphim712 said:


> After reading this thread, I went to go look steamers on the internet, especially ones manufactured by Pibbs. This is one that I found:
> 
> http://www.awproductsolutions.com/pd_130.cfm
> 
> This thing must give out extremely excellent results for the price tag to be so astronomically high!


 
You can get them much cheaper. I think the divas here spent less than $200 and the tabletop ones are less than $100.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 3, 2008)

Cleve_gryl said:


> This is exactly what me and mshoney are going to try!! Use a deep conditioner...and be careful not to burn yourself!! Post your results!!


 
Hey hon. I bought a Shark Garment Steamer from Target for $59.99 and steamed my hair and I LOVE IT!!!! I did it yesterday and I'm trying to resist the urge to do it again today.


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Apr 3, 2008)

That's it...I can't take it anymore!!!!  

After reading about the great results you guys are having with the steamers, I want one.  
I really hope to hear more about the Pibbs deal soon.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 3, 2008)

MSHONEY said:


> Hey hon. I bought a Shark Garment Steamer from Target for $59.99 and steamed my hair and I LOVE IT!!!! I did it yesterday and I'm trying to resist the urge to do it again today.


 
Please post your tutorial hun bun!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 3, 2008)

Here ya go:

I clarified my hair and then steamed it for about 15 minutes. Then I moisturized my hair with aPhogee Balance Moisturizer and Fantasia IC gel, left it in and steamed it for about another 20 minutes. It came out really soft. I have a salon shampoo chair so I was able to lean back in it but I'm sure any chair would do. The Shark is adjustable and I made sure that it was about a foot from my hair so it wouldn't burn me. I slathered so much stuff in it just fooling around planning to wash it out but didn't need too. 
I thought it would be too gunky with all of that product but I guess the steam made it absorb into my hair or something. It shrank less too. Besides, I got a great steam facial along with it. You can't beat that for 59 bucks!!!

I forgot to add that after I added the aPhogee and IC gel to my hair I had to do some stuff around the house so I put on a plastic cap and got back to the steamer about twenty minutes later


----------



## Maynard (Apr 3, 2008)

Im buying one right now.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 3, 2008)

I guess I was wondering what your set up was!

HOw did you position the Steamer?????

Did you sit under it - was it in front of you????? Did you set on something to get the steam to your hair?


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Apr 3, 2008)

leo said:


> AJamericanDiva, is this like the one you have? If it is, where does the water go? I found it on this site:
> 
> http://www.bctcl.com/mini-hair-color-processor-steamer-conditioning-dryer-74-p.asp



That looks like the one I have. The water goes in a little tank on the back of the unit. If you look good towards the back of the hood in the picture, you can see it.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 3, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I guess I was wondering what your set up was!
> 
> HOw did you position the Steamer?????
> 
> Did you sit under it - was it in front of you????? Did you set on something to get the steam to your hair?


 
Behind me and I could lean back because of the shampoo chair. You can just move it in front to do the front of your hair. The Shark is one of the ones with the telescopic poles you can move up and down with the hook to hang your clothes on not one of the compact ones that you have to set on the table.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 3, 2008)

AJamericanDiva said:


> That looks like the one I have. The water goes in a little tank on the back of the unit. If you look good towards the back of the hood in the picture, you can see it.


 
If I were to buy one I would get the one you have. That's a great price at $78.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 3, 2008)

I am super broke.

I have to go with my homemade treatment..................

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=215663


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 3, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I am super broke.
> 
> I have to go with my homemade treatment..................
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=215663


 
I still want to try your method or the steam cap so I can do other stuff while doing my hair


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 3, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I rec'd a response to the company.
> 
> They stated that The cap only stays hot for about 5 minutes.
> 
> They were unsure of how long it Could stay hot....


 

5 minutes..oh no that's too short and it seems like the cap was not created to stay hot long that is why they are marketing it as something to use quickly...I'm glad they responded to you b/c they still have not responded to my email

Oh well, I've got to figure something else out....I think I will use Samantha's home grown steam method..but my heating cap is too small to cover all of the turbies & everything...I'm thinking of investing in a soft bonnet dryer to place on top of my home grown steam thingy LOL! 

Maybe when I get more space I'll invest in the tabletop steamer.....


----------



## 2grlsandme (Apr 4, 2008)

LaManda said:


> I visited a salon near Atlanta last Friday. They utilize hair steamers for your conditioning process. OMG...*I thought I was going to break my neck when I was driving home*. Shine, body, volume, and bounce....I loved the results.
> It seemed that all their clients were naturals and their hair looks so moisturized and healthy.  I was only 5 weeks post, but my NG was starting to become a little unruly. Afterwards, my scalp feels as if I received a relaxer.
> 
> The two hour drive was definitely worth it and makes me want to transition even more now than ever!!!!
> ...



are you trying to kill me?????   I cant stop laughing...  Anyway where was the salon??  Prices??  Dont leave me hanging.


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Apr 4, 2008)

Alright, I couldn't wait.  
I ordered mine today, I'll post results once it gets here.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm on my third day without having to redo my hair. Just a little water spritz to fluff up my bedhead and I'm done. I have NEVER been able to do that before ever. Suerte, I love you


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Apr 5, 2008)

I've been following this thread and  maybe i'm just cheap but have any of you ladies tried using a facial steamer? most of them have that wide mouth anyway that you can just lean your hair back in to. If i can find one i'll try it let you know what happens.


----------



## santia (Apr 5, 2008)

I am dying to get my hands on one of these. I love the way my hair feels after having a steam conditioning.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Apr 5, 2008)

MSHONEY said:


> Hey hon. I bought a Shark Garment Steamer from Target for $59.99 and steamed my hair and I LOVE IT!!!! I did it yesterday and I'm trying to resist the urge to do it again today.



You didn't have problems with burning your scalp? I know someone people said to be careful if you're not using an actual hair steamer. But for the price.... hmmm..... it's tempting.

ETA: Never mind. I saw your instructions.


----------



## santia (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't want to throw a wrench in this game plan, but that is a scary idea. Doesn't the heat come out at a faster rate than a hair steamer?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Apr 5, 2008)

santia said:


> I don't want to throw a wrench in this game plan, but that is a scary idea. Doesn't the heat come out at a faster rate than a hair steamer?



Yes, that's a good point. I am wary of getting second degree burns on my scalp. Now that I think about it, I'd rather just err on the side of safety. 

After weeks of going back and forth on this, I'm about to order one ya'll.


----------



## PeggyFair (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm getting antsy too. I am wondering if I should wait and see on the Pibbs deal or just go ahead and get the ones on Ebay. I would think they would work as well as the Pibbs steamer.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Apr 5, 2008)

PeggyFair said:


> I'm getting antsy too. I am wondering if I should wait and see on the Pibbs deal or just go ahead and get the ones on Ebay. I would think they would work as well as the Pibbs steamer.



I just don't think I can afford the Pibbs, even with the discount. I doubt they're willing to come down several hundreds of dollars which is what I would need to purchase. I think I'm going with ebay instead.


----------



## PeggyFair (Apr 5, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I just don't think I can afford the Pibbs, even with the discount. I doubt they're willing to come down several hundreds of dollars which is what I would need to purchase. I think I'm going with ebay instead.



I think that's what I'm going to do too. A machine that produces steam just shouldn't cost that much.


----------



## santia (Apr 5, 2008)

PeggyFair said:


> I think that's what I'm going to do too. A machine that produces steam just shouldn't cost that much.




 I hear you.


----------



## Nita81 (Apr 5, 2008)

So.....I purchased a fabric steamer from Target ...just to get a taste of steam action.http://www.target.com/Conair-Compac...4-3407062?ie=UTF8&rh=k:steamer clothes&page=1   I really enjoyed the results combined with my maxiglide. My hair felt much better this week. I'll hold on to see how the Pibbs deal works out. If not I'll just get one on ebay.


----------



## Maynard (Apr 7, 2008)

Bumping.

I am about to buy one (an actual HAIR STEAMER) RIGHT now...

Where are u guys purchasing from?

Send me a PM, so all the lurkers dont buy them all


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 8, 2008)

Gin said:


> Bumping.
> 
> I am about to buy one (an actual HAIR STEAMER) RIGHT now...
> 
> ...


 
ok, I love your siggy!


----------



## NessaNessa (Apr 9, 2008)

MSHONEY said:


> Suerte uses her clothes steamer but I don't know if she uses oil or conditioner on her hair. I'll ask


 
Exactly how does one use a clothes steamer?  I have a Rowenta sitting around collecting dust and would love to use it for something.

Has anyone posted clear instructions using the clothes steamer?  Thanks!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 9, 2008)

NessaNessa said:


> Exactly how does one use a clothes steamer? I have a Rowenta sitting around collecting dust and would love to use it for something.
> 
> Has anyone posted clear instructions using the clothes steamer? Thanks!!!


 
Yup - Don't have a clue on this one..............


----------



## Oceanfox (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a hair steamer which has been in its box for nearly 5 years  A few years ago I used to use it practically weekly but it scalded the back of my neck one evening and it was sooo painful I've been scared to use it again. I think I had my head too high up into the dome and it meant all the steam condensed on my plastic cap and scalded my poor unprotected neck.

I will be brave and dig it out because I'd love to see my hair improve, but I'd advise everyone to cover their necks and chests thoroughly with a thick towel just in case. At the hairdressers, they always put a thick layer of cotton wool around the plastic cap to absorb drips. 

A hairdresser once told me not to do any deep treatments for 2 weeks after a perm, so I've always stuck to that, not even using my heat cap. Anyone else hear that? I relaxed last Saturday so was going to wait for 2 weeks before trying out my steamer.  

Karen


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Apr 9, 2008)

Gin said:


> Bumping.
> 
> I am about to buy one (an actual HAIR STEAMER) RIGHT now...
> 
> ...



I purchased mine from Ebay. I didn't want one of the huge steamers... My place doesn't have that much space, so I bought a tabletop one.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Apr 9, 2008)

Oceanfox said:


> I have a hair steamer which has been in its box for nearly 5 years  A few years ago I used to use it practically weekly but it scalded the back of my neck one evening and it was sooo painful I've been scared to use it again. I think I had my head too high up into the dome and it meant all the steam condensed on my plastic cap and scalded my poor unprotected neck.
> 
> I will be brave and dig it out because I'd love to see my hair improve, but I'd advise everyone to cover their necks and chests thoroughly with a thick towel just in case. At the hairdressers, they always put a thick layer of cotton wool around the plastic cap to absorb drips.
> 
> ...



Good looking out about using a thick towel. I'll make sure to remember that.

About the bolded... you were told not to do any deep conditioning treatments for 2 weeks after a relaxer? Doesn't relaxing deplete the moisture in your strands? My hair would have broken off to high heavens if I didn't DC till 2 weeks after.


----------



## Oceanfox (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi sunshinebeautiful

Yes, I'd just got a perm and was enquiring about coming in for a steam. She told me not to have one for 2 weeks, even though she would have made more money telling me to come in sooner. I took it to mean the hair was so weak after a chemical it couldn't stand a heat treatment. It's funny what you remember and take as gospel! I realise now they don't know it all.

Karen


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 9, 2008)

OK, so I am ready to purchase one. Anyone know where I can get a table top one? I have no more room in my closet for anymore caster roller hair hardware! 

Did anyone purchase the tabletop one from hair-only.com?

I sent them a letter and got a reply from the company website (see below), but the lack of proper English grammer is throwin' a sista...

*FindingMe* wrote: I am interested in the hair steamer you sell. Is it made for use in the US? How can I order?​Hi!​
We appreciate your request! The Power supply was110v/60hz 400w. It can be use in US or some countries America. ​
This website is for business account only. But if you like to order hair steamer with us, please simply call our office. Mon-Fri: 9:00am - 7:00pm, let us know your payment and shipping option. We¡¦ll take care of the rest!​
If you have any questions about our products, please feel free to let us know!​
Warm Regards!​Support/hair-only.com

erplexed​


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 9, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I purchased mine from Ebay. I didn't want one of the huge steamers... My place doesn't have that much space, so I bought a tabletop one.


 
wherebout?  can you please PM me the seller so I can check to see if they have anymore?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Apr 9, 2008)

Oceanfox said:


> Hi sunshinebeautiful
> 
> Yes, I'd just got a perm and was enquiring about coming in for a steam. She told me not to have one for 2 weeks, even though she would have made more money telling me to come in sooner. I took it to mean the hair was so weak after a chemical it couldn't stand a heat treatment. It's funny what you remember and take as gospel! I realise now they don't know it all.
> 
> Karen



Hmmm.... that's interesting. I definitely haven't heard of it before. Wonder if it's a good recommendation? :scratchch


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 9, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Hmmm.... that's interesting. I definitely haven't heard of it before. Wonder if it's a good recommendation? :scratchch


 

I wonder too - Maybe this is due to stripping of the cuticle.... 

I would think that a steam with some protien could help. Who knows.....
I can't say I trust a stylist as far as I could throw one....


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Apr 9, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I wonder too - Maybe this is due to stripping of the cuticle....
> 
> I would think that a steam with some protien could help.* Who knows.....
> I can't say I trust a stylist as far as I could throw one....*



Yeah, me neither.


----------



## SaintLuxe (Apr 9, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I wonder too - Maybe this is due to stripping of the cuticle....
> 
> I would think that a steam with some protien could help. Who knows.....
> I can't say I trust a stylist as far as I could throw one....



I agree, sometimes I think some stylists just make up stuff as they go along... My hair stylist has kept my hair in great shape & she always steams my hair. When I get a touch-up, she always sits me under the steamer for 15mins with Vitale Triple Blend Reconstructor & my hair always feels healthy & strong afterwards. That's one of the reasons I bought a steamer for at home.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 9, 2008)

NessaNessa said:


> Exactly how does one use a clothes steamer? I have a Rowenta sitting around collecting dust and would love to use it for something.
> 
> Has anyone posted clear instructions using the clothes steamer? Thanks!!!


 
Here ya go:

I clarified my hair and then steamed it for about 15 minutes. Then I moisturized my hair with aPhogee Balance Moisturizer and Fantasia IC gel, left it in and steamed it for about another 20 minutes. It came out really soft. I have a salon shampoo chair so I was able to lean back in it but I'm sure any chair would do. The Shark is adjustable and I made sure that it was about a foot from my hair so it wouldn't burn me. I slathered so much stuff in it just fooling around planning to wash it out but didn't need too. 
I thought it would be too gunky with all of that product but I guess the steam made it absorb into my hair or something. It shrank less too. Besides, I got a great steam facial along with it. You can't beat that for 59 bucks!!!

I forgot to add that after I added the aPhogee and IC gel to my hair I had to do some stuff around the house so I put on a plastic cap and got back to the steamer about twenty minutes later

The steamer was behind me and I could lean back because of the shampoo chair. You can just move it in front to do the front of your hair. The Shark is one of the ones with the telescopic poles you can move up and down with the hook to hang your clothes on not one of the compact ones that you have to set on the table.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 9, 2008)

SaintLuxe said:


> I* agree, sometimes I think some stylists just make up stuff as they go along...* My hair stylist has kept my hair in great shape & she always steams my hair. When I get a touch-up, she always sits me under the steamer for 15mins with Vitale Triple Blend Reconstructor & my hair always feels healthy & strong afterwards. That's one of the reasons I bought a steamer for at home.


 


Amen Church


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 9, 2008)

MSHONEY said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> I clarified my hair and then steamed it for about 15 minutes. Then I moisturized my hair with aPhogee Balance Moisturizer and Fantasia IC gel, left it in and steamed it for about another 20 minutes. It came out really soft. I have a salon shampoo chair so I was able to lean back in it but I'm sure any chair would do. The Shark is adjustable and I made sure that it was about a foot from my hair so it wouldn't burn me. I slathered so much stuff in it just fooling around planning to wash it out but didn't need too.
> I thought it would be too gunky with all of that product but I guess the steam made it absorb into my hair or something. It shrank less too. Besides, I got a great steam facial along with it. You can't beat that for 59 bucks!!!
> ...


 

What Stunns me is you have one of those chairs in your house!!
WOW!


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 9, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> What Stunns me is you have one of those chairs in your house!!
> WOW!


 
SHHHHHH! Ebay girl,lol.  I just bought a shampoo bowl for like $96 bucks.


----------



## 14got (Apr 9, 2008)

I got one a few months ago
I pulled angellola luv out the closet


----------



## NessaNessa (Apr 9, 2008)

MSHONEY said:


> Hey hon. I bought a Shark Garment Steamer from Target for $59.99 and steamed my hair and I LOVE IT!!!! I did it yesterday and I'm trying to resist the urge to do it again today.


 
Can you share your technique using the clothes steamer?  Thanks!!


----------



## NessaNessa (Apr 9, 2008)

MSHONEY said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> I clarified my hair and then steamed it for about 15 minutes. Then I moisturized my hair with aPhogee Balance Moisturizer and Fantasia IC gel, left it in and steamed it for about another 20 minutes. It came out really soft. I have a salon shampoo chair so I was able to lean back in it but I'm sure any chair would do. The Shark is adjustable and I made sure that it was about a foot from my hair so it wouldn't burn me. I slathered so much stuff in it just fooling around planning to wash it out but didn't need too.
> I thought it would be too gunky with all of that product but I guess the steam made it absorb into my hair or something. It shrank less too. Besides, I got a great steam facial along with it. You can't beat that for 59 bucks!!!
> ...


 
Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## iaec06 (Apr 10, 2008)

my regular dominicans steam my hair all the time when I do go to them and it was only on for 10 min and my hair would be pouring water down my face.  I want one of those steamers so bad but my hubby would just  diie if I buy another hair product . I would pefer a portable on because then he would not be able to tell the difference between the dryer and the steamer .. I swear if I show him everything that I got from reading the boards ... hmmm I think he knows because he always have his comments . oh well . I still want one .


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Apr 10, 2008)

Mine came today, but I'm out of town!!!    
Soon as I get home this weekend, I'mma steam my place up! I can't wait!


----------



## Trini"T" (Apr 13, 2008)

Wouldn't a heating cap produce the same effect?  It won't be blowing dry air like the hooded dryer and because you'll be wearing a plastic cap under the heating cap, moisture will be trapped in.  Also wouldn't steam be produced from the heat combined with the enclosed environment? There's nowhere for the heat to escape so it'll just produce the steam.  I could see why a hair dresser would have a hair steamer though because it fits the environment and it looks more professional.


----------



## PatTodd (Apr 14, 2008)

Trini"T" said:


> Wouldn't a heating cap produce the same effect?  It won't be blowing dry air like the hooded dryer and because you'll be wearing a *plastic cap under the heating cap, moisture will be trapped in.  Also wouldn't steam be produced from the heat combined with the enclosed environment?* There's nowhere for the heat to escape so it'll just produce the steam.  I could see why a hair dresser would have a hair steamer though because it fits the environment and it looks more professional.



I've been doing just this.  It seems to work great!


----------



## adw425 (Apr 14, 2008)

It works great (the heat cap) for me too.  I soak my stocking cap in steaming hot water, wring out, put a plastic cap over that and go under my heat cap for 30 minutes on high.


----------



## MissRissa (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, I want to order that table top one from hair-only but that whole english as a third language situation has me worried.  Thats just asking for some possible miscommunication.  lol im waiting for one of you young ladies to place yalls order.


----------



## coilynapp (Apr 15, 2008)

I know. the hair-only people...even their website has typos...
BUT they are putting their online shopping up soon and I would much rather do that so, I'm patiently waiting for when I can place my order!!!!!!


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Apr 15, 2008)

Got it...used it...LOVED IT!  

I really need to start babying my hair again (soooo dry and crunchy! erplexed) so for me, this was a good investment.


----------



## coilynapp (Apr 15, 2008)

did you get the one from hair-only.com? how was the service?


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Apr 15, 2008)

leo said:


> did you get the one from hair-only.com? how was the service?


 
Nope, I ordered one from a vender on ebay, that quite a few members had already purchased from.
I might as well start my own salon!


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 15, 2008)

I found a table top steamer from http://www.bctcl.com/mini-hair-color-processor-steamer-conditioning-dryer-74-p.asp.
(I hope that came out right.)  It is the one that some members bought a few years ago.  The site is based in the UK.  I emailed them, they replied quickly and said it takes 7-10 days to reach the US and that the US is their main market.  The price is listed in US currency as $78.71, but when you add it to the cart the price changes to $66.99 + $39.36 delivery for a total of $106.34.  I haven't ordered it--yet--but am heavily considering it.  I want a steamer but it has to be a tabletop model (easier to hide from DH).


----------



## SparklingFlame (Apr 16, 2008)

Ya'll forgive me but I did not read this whole thread.

What exactly does this steamer supposed to do for the hair?


----------



## froggie08 (Apr 16, 2008)

Just wanted to mention that Tyte Curlz was able to get a deal on a standing steamer for 135 dollars. A few ladies have already poseted how great this steamer is on this thread. If your interested Tyte curlz does have a thread posted with all the info.


----------



## AfroKink (Apr 16, 2008)

Dayjoy said:


> I found a table top steamer from http://www.bctcl.com/mini-hair-color-processor-steamer-conditioning-dryer-74-p.asp.
> (I hope that came out right.) It is the one that some members bought a few years ago. The site is based in the UK. I emailed them, they replied quickly and said it takes 7-10 days to reach the US and that the US is their main market. The price is listed in US currency as $78.71, but when you add it to the cart the price changes to $66.99 + $39.36 delivery for a total of $106.34. I haven't ordered it--yet--but am heavily considering it. I want a steamer but it has to be a tabletop model (easier to hide from DH).


 
*Hmm.  That's even cheaper than the hair-only table top one.  I wonder if there's an American vendor so you don't have to pay so much in delivery.*




*Monday I went against the steam room rules.  I found some Brocato moisture treatment in my gym locker and put it on my hair before going in the steam room.  After my steam I rinsed with cool water. 2 days later my hair is soft and moisturized.  I haven't used Brocato is months, but I don't remember this kinda softness!*

*Lys*


----------



## Niqy25 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have been checking out the hair-only.com. And I decided to give them a call since they are located in NY, which is where I am also located.

I spoke to one of their sales rep, his name is Joe. He told me they accept most major credit cards and money order. And the steamer will be shipped via UPS anywhere in the USA.

I want this steamer so bad :burning:. He also told me that it can be easliy stored away. Which is great for me because I have no room to put any more hair equipment. 

I want to put in my order on Friday, so I will post my update as soon as I receive it.


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 16, 2008)

Niqy25 said:


> I have been checking out the hair-only.com. And I decided to give them a call since they are located in NY, which is where I am also located.
> 
> I spoke to one of their sales rep, his name is Joe. He told me they accept most major credit cards and money order. And the steamer will be shipped via UPS anywhere in the USA.
> 
> ...


How much does it come to with shipping and all?


----------



## Niqy25 (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok, I call them again and He said if you pay using credit or debit card it will be plus tax. Which will bring it to be $183.58. But if you are in the New York Area and you would like to come in the office. You can pay cash of $169.00.
Also if you send money order it would be $169.00 no tax. And the shipping is included.

You can call and talk to Joe Tel#212-686-8868.


----------



## scorpian (Apr 16, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Ya'll forgive me but I did not read this whole thread.
> 
> What exactly does this steamer supposed to do for the hair?



Conditions using moist steam instead of dry heat


----------



## SparklingFlame (Apr 16, 2008)

scorpian said:


> Conditions using moist steam instead of dry heat


Thanks!!


----------



## scorpian (Apr 16, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Thanks!!



Your Welcome


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 16, 2008)

Niqy25 said:


> Ok, I call them again and He said if you pay using credit or debit card it will be plus tax. Which will bring it to be $183.58. But if you are in the New York Area and you would like to come in the office. You can pay cash of $169.00.
> Also if you send money order it would be $169.00 no tax. And the shipping is included.
> 
> You can call and talk to Joe Tel#212-686-8868.


 

_*Hmmmmm... *_

_*Thank you both Niqy and Dayjoy (for the tabletop) info.*_

_*I want one...I just have to have one that I can put away and won't take up a lot of space. *_


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Apr 18, 2008)

bump! bump!


----------



## AfroKink (Apr 18, 2008)

Niqy25 said:


> Ok, I call them again and He said if you pay using credit or debit card it will be plus tax. Which will bring it to be $183.58. But if you are in the New York Area and you would like to come in the office. You can pay cash of $169.00.
> Also if you send money order it would be $169.00 no tax. And the shipping is included.
> 
> You can call and talk to Joe Tel#212-686-8868.



*I'll probably end up getting one of these.  I can go to the store and check it out. I like that aspect!

Lys*


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats for everyone with money.
I am broke - so my Ghetto steam method will have to do.


----------



## HairHustla (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Leo,

I am new here, in fact this is my first reply to a post, (you are the winner!)  but I did actually order the hair steamer that you had linked and I received it a couple of days ago.  Naturally I had to try it out as soon as I got it home and set it up.  It got really hot and steamy but I did not stay under long, just wanted to see if it actually worked.  Don't try the hair-only website, I initially tried with them but they wanted me to send my credit card info through the email system...no way!  Also, they could not give me a definite phone number or contact person to buy from.  I honestly don't think they are a scam but I think they don't quite have it together yet.  So, I hope this helps ladies who are thinking about purchasing one, especially my sista's in Europe where it can be so difficult to get anything for our hair!


----------



## AfroKink (Apr 18, 2008)

HairHustla said:


> Hi Leo,
> 
> I am new here, in fact this is my first reply to a post, (you are the winner!)  but I did actually order the hair steamer that you had linked and I received it a couple of days ago.  Naturally I had to try it out as soon as I got it home and set it up.  It got really hot and steamy but I did not stay under long, just wanted to see if it actually worked.  Don't try the hair-only website, I initially tried with them but they wanted me to send my credit card info through the email system...no way!  Also, they could not give me a definite phone number or contact person to buy from.  I honestly don't think they are a scam but I think they don't quite have it together yet.  So, I hope this helps ladies who are thinking about purchasing one, especially my sista's in Europe where it can be so difficult to get anything for our hair!



Welcome to the board!

Lys


----------



## AfroKink (Apr 18, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Congrats for everyone with money.
> I am broke - so my Ghetto steam method will have to do.



*heehee.

I don't own any hair appliances. No flat iron, curling iron, crimper, hot comb, blow dryer, diffuser, hooded dryer, bonnet dryer, steam cap, NOTHING.

The money I've saved by not buying any of those things is going to the steamer.

Lys*


----------



## HairHustla (Apr 18, 2008)

*heehee.

I don't own any hair appliances. No flat iron, curling iron, crimper, hot comb, blow dryer, diffuser, hooded dryer, bonnet dryer, steam cap, NOTHING.

The money I've saved by not buying any of those things is going to the steamer.

Lys* 

If only it were so!  Girl how do you do it???


----------



## AfroKink (Apr 18, 2008)

HairHustla said:


> *heehee.
> 
> I don't own any hair appliances. No flat iron, curling iron, crimper, hot comb, blow dryer, diffuser, hooded dryer, bonnet dryer, steam cap, NOTHING.
> 
> ...



*Well, I keep my hair natural.  I prefer braids, twists, bantu knots, those sort of styles.  I just never needed any appliances.

Lys*


----------



## coilynapp (Apr 30, 2008)

HairHustla said:


> Hi Leo,
> 
> I am new here, in fact this is my first reply to a post, (you are the winner!)  but I did actually order the hair steamer that you had linked and I received it a couple of days ago.  Naturally I had to try it out as soon as I got it home and set it up.  It got really hot and steamy but I did not stay under long, just wanted to see if it actually worked.  Don't try the hair-only website, I initially tried with them but they wanted me to send my credit card info through the email system...no way!  Also, they could not give me a definite phone number or contact person to buy from.  I honestly don't think they are a scam but I think they don't quite have it together yet.  So, I hope this helps ladies who are thinking about purchasing one, especially my sista's in Europe where it can be so difficult to get anything for our hair!




Which steamer did you get? I really want the hair-only one, but I don't know they are taking FOREVER and a day to get their sh*t together. Tell us which one you got


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 30, 2008)

leo said:


> Which steamer did you get? I really want the hair-only one, but I don't know they are taking FOREVER and a day to get their sh*t together. Tell us which one you got


 
Don't forget to check the voltage for US standard (110V-120V).  Me and sunshinebeautiful was going to get a tabletop one off ebay, but it was coming from china and made with the higher voltage (220V) which would have required a step-down voltage converter here in the states...be careful, 'cause the higher wattage may cause some issues...my house is already electrically challengederplexed

ETA:  My whole reason for posting this is because HairHustla is in Germany...

Still looking for a tabletop, $200 with shipping and handling for the one from hair-only.com is a little too rich for me right now


----------



## coilynapp (Apr 30, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Don't forget to check the voltage for US standard (120V).  Me and sunshinebeautiful was going to get a tabletop one off ebay, but it was coming from china and made with the higher voltage (220V) which would have required a step-down voltage converter here in the states...be careful, 'cause the higher wattage may cause some issues...my house is already electrically challengederplexed
> 
> Still looking for a tabletop, $200 with shipping and handling for the one from hair-only.com is a little too rich for me right now




I have had my eye on the hair-only.com one for a long while now. I've been waiting for them to get their online shopping up and still nothing. I might just break down and order via fax or phone. They do also accept paypal so I'll do that since it's safer. 

I just emailed to ask if they have the steamer in stock. If they do, I'm buying it ya'll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 30, 2008)

leo said:


> I have had my eye on the hair-only.com one for a long while now. I've been waiting for them to get their online shopping up and still nothing. I might just break down and order via fax or phone. They do also accept paypal so I'll do that since it's safer.
> 
> I just emailed to ask if they have the steamer in stock. If they do, I'm buying it ya'll!!!!!!!!!


 
Girl, please let us know if you do and how the customer service was and how the steamer works.  I'd be more willing to spend $200 if someone could vouch for the company.  (Their broken English on their website and in the subsequent email they sent me was killing me...It's one thing to speak Ebonics on purpose...)

How do you do Paypal over the Phone?  (as you can see, not an experienced on-line shopper...)


----------



## coilynapp (Apr 30, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Girl, please let us know if you do and how the customer service was and how the steamer works.  I'd be more willing to spend $200 if someone could vouch for the company.  (Their broken English on their website and in the subsequent email they sent me was killing me...It's one thing to speak Ebonics on purpose...)
> 
> How do you do Paypal over the Phone?  (as you can see, not an experienced on-line shopper...)



LOL...yep their broken english is KILLIN'. I called in late march and I couldn't understand the guy with whom I spoke...Oh paypal is not over the phone...that was me thinking that I should just pay over the phone or fax (then I checked the website and saw they accept paypal) then decided I can do that. For paypal all you need is an email address for the payee (well and a paypal account) and you can send payment through that and all your information is safe because they don't see your bank info!!!!!

I will def. let you know how it all goes...as you can imagine I've been wanting this thing forever...I miss my steam treatments in Kenya...WANT IT!!!!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 30, 2008)

leo said:


> LOL...yep their broken english is KILLIN'. I called in late march and I couldn't understand the guy with whom I spoke...Oh paypal is not over the phone...that was me thinking that I should just pay over the phone or fax (then I checked the website and saw they accept paypal) then decided I can do that. For paypal all you need is an email address for the payee (well and a paypal account) and you can send payment through that and all your information is safe because they don't see your bank info!!!!!
> 
> I will def. let you know how it all goes...as you can imagine I've been wanting this thing forever...I miss my steam treatments in Kenya...*WANT IT!!!!!!!*




Me, too!  Lemme know!


----------



## coilynapp (May 1, 2008)

Ok ladies!!!!!! I JUST placed my order online for my table-top hair steamer from http://hair-only.com/hair-care.html

Their online shopping is up!!!!!!!!!!! I paid with paypal (but you can use credit/debit too). Total cost is 169.99 (free ground shipping!). I'm SUPER excited. I will post picks and my review of it. I'm sure it will work great


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 1, 2008)

MissAlyssa said:


> *heehee.*
> 
> *I don't own any hair appliances. No flat iron, curling iron, crimper, hot comb, blow dryer, diffuser, hooded dryer, bonnet dryer, steam cap, NOTHING.*
> 
> ...


 

WHOA. WHAAT?

_"Lawd Lawd. Give me the self control of Lys... Please Lawd_!"


----------



## d-rock (May 1, 2008)

Hi ladies (and any gentlemen),

I'm new to this site and I'm learning a ton. Can someone give me a detailed break down of how they are using this hair steamer? Are you washing and then conditioning and using the steamer then rinsing and drying? I'm confused.


----------



## coilynapp (May 1, 2008)

^^^ A steam treatment is a form of deep treatment. You wash your hair, apply conditioner and sit under the steamer for some time (usually 20-40 min) without a cap, just your hair and conditioner in it. You can also use henna (or cassia) as a treatment. What it does is it helps moisture get into the strands better (USE DISTILLED WATER!!!!). The result: soft, supple, moisturized, stronger hair. Also the gentle heat from the steam helps with blood circulation in the scalp which in turn promotes hair growth and decreases breakage!

HTH


----------



## FindingMe (May 1, 2008)

leo said:


> Ok ladies!!!!!!* I JUST placed my order online for my table-top hair steamer from **http://hair-only.com/hair-care.html*
> 
> Their online shopping is up!!!!!!!!!!! I paid with paypal (but you can use credit/debit too). Total cost is 169.99 (free ground shipping!). I'm SUPER excited. I will post picks and my review of it. I'm sure it will work great


 

uhhhh....me,too!i'll keep you updated


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 1, 2008)

leo said:


> Ok ladies!!!!!! I JUST placed my order online for my table-top hair steamer from http://hair-only.com/hair-care.html
> 
> Their online shopping is up!!!!!!!!!!! I paid with paypal (but you can use credit/debit too). Total cost is 169.99 (free ground shipping!). I'm SUPER excited. I will post picks and my review of it. I'm sure it will work great



Nice job!  The order I placed for the tabletop steamer through ebay fell through.  Still waiting on my refund.  But I think I may order this one instead.


----------



## AfroKink (May 1, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> WHOA. WHAAT?
> 
> _"Lawd Lawd. Give me the self control of Lys... Please Lawd_!"



*20 years of hearing my dad say "a fool and his money are easily parted" has had lasting effects. lol

Lys*


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 2, 2008)

MissAlyssa said:


> *20 years of hearing my dad say "a fool and his money are easily parted" has had lasting effects. lol*
> 
> *Lys*


 
lol!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (May 5, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *leo* 

 
_Ok ladies!!!!!!* I JUST placed my order online for my table-top hair steamer from **http://hair-only.com/hair-care.html*

Their online shopping is up!!!!!!!!!!! I paid with paypal (but you can use credit/debit too). Total cost is 169.99 (free ground shipping!). I'm SUPER excited. I will post picks and my review of it. I'm sure it will work great 


_




FindingMe said:


> uhhhh....me,too!i'll keep you updated


 

aaaauuuuggggghhhhh!  I missed delivery of my steamer today!!!  I gotta go pick it up at the Post Office tomoorw after 8am....  I'll keep you informed.  I plan to do my first DC tomorrow night...


----------



## morehairplease (May 5, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leo*
> 
> 
> ...




this is the one I want. I have been leaving hints everywhere. If the(DH & DS) noticed I hope they get it for mother's day.


----------



## Lavendar (May 5, 2008)

tishee said:


> this is the one I want. I have been leaving hints everywhere. If the(DH & DS) noticed I hope they get it for mother's day.


 
They are currently out of stock!


----------



## morehairplease (May 5, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> They are currently out of stock!


----------



## Lavendar (May 5, 2008)

tishee said:


>


 
I'm feelin you on that girl!


----------



## coilynapp (May 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies. Sorry for them being out of stock. Here is my review of the steamer!

So I got it on Saturday! YAY and of course I HAD to use it. Overall, it works really well and the steam gets quite hot, but not too hot. It feels like a professional steamer. My hair is still soft and moisturized (I have natural 4a/b hair).

The downside, there is this alarm on it if you don't fix the cup properly. So I used it twice successfully, but now i just keep getting the alarm and my water won't heat!!!!!!!!!!!perplexed I'm kinda annoyed, but once I figure out what's going on I'm sure it'll be fine (I had got this alarm before my first use, so there's something obviously wrong that I'm doing, I don't know what though). 

In general I am pleased with it


----------



## FindingMe (May 6, 2008)

leo said:


> Hi Ladies. Sorry for them being out of stock. Here is my review of the steamer!
> 
> So I got it on Saturday! YAY and of course I HAD to use it. Overall, it works really well and the steam gets quite hot, but not too hot. It feels like a professional steamer. My hair is still soft and moisturized (I have natural 4a/b hair).
> 
> ...


 
oh, jesus- please let this steamer work right when i get it tomorrow...i don't have the strength to deal with another table-top steamer issue...seriously...

ETA:  is the alarm like loud?  i usually do my hair stuff at night when folks is sleeping 'cause my Pibss is so quiet...erplexed


----------



## ClassicChic (May 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leo*
> 
> 
> ...




Was this deliver by the post office, UPS, or DHL? Just curious.

I want one but they are sold out. I'm going to treat myself with my stimulus check.


----------



## FindingMe (May 6, 2008)

Cherokee said:


> Was this deliver by the post office, UPS, or DHL? Just curious.
> 
> I want one but they are sold out. I'm going to treat myself with my stimulus check.


 
It was delivered by US Postal Service, signature required.

I got it today!!! Here's my:

*I really like it!!!* :woohoo2: At first I was nervous bc the box was kinda small and looked a little worn inside the brown cardboard box they shipped it in...I also kind freaking out bc at first I couldn't find the hood, but as it turns out, you have to piece it together...

*PROS:*

It is small and light, and comes apart, so storage is easy
It wasn't too bad to put together, but I was kinda tripping that I had to put it together at all (con)
It fits on the counter and has nice rubber grips so the baby doesn't move (see pics, click for larger)
Heats well (not too hot, but plenty of steam) and steam flows up and out of hood, so no steam down all around in your face
Comes with a little facial steamer attachment that you can use for facial steaming as well instead of the hood (pleasant surprise) (see pics)
Even with the cheaper materials, it worked well...made for a nice lightweight product
Hood detaches easily, so I could wash out the conditioner residue that was at the top and on the sides. I just rinsed mine right in the tub (see pics)
Has enough steam from the MAX line for about a 25 minute steam. Steam came pretty quickly as easily
There is an ion switch you can flip on/off independently of the power for ionic steam
*CONS:*

I had to put it together, and the directions were in that broken english (there was an asian woman on the box...you make you own assumptions...)
I was expecting something a little more solid, but the hood was made up of these little flexible clear blue plastic pieces that you snapped together, once snapped together though it was OK.  If you drop the hood, though, you'll prolly be snapping them things back together and fixin the hood
There is no height adjustment, so you have to get old school and pull out the telephone books (or a shorter stool) if you're taller like me
Since the steam flowed up and out, the nape of my neck didn't really get any steam, I had to keep tilting my head at odd angles to try and get the steam there.
I did my protein DC and my hair came out *SO soft *but felt STRONG, not on the hard side like usual when I do protein treatments. I didn't do the stuff to it today that usually makes my hair on the silky side, so I'll have to test that later. Also I had no alarms going off, but I only used it once.

All in all, FM gives it !


----------



## AfroKink (May 6, 2008)

*Excellent.

As long as they're in stock next month when I'm in NY, I'll be happy

Question, are their adjustable settings? or is it just "steam" and "off"?
Lys*


----------



## AfroKink (May 6, 2008)

*Oh, and has there been any word on the potential Pibbs Misty deal?

Lys*


----------



## coilynapp (May 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> It was delivered by US Postal Service, signature required.
> 
> I got it today!!! Here's my:
> 
> ...







I like it too. I figured out why my water was not steaming. You have to make the water a little salty. I realised that I had put a pinch (like 3-4 crystals) of sea salt the first time I used it (they say use a 1/4 tsp...h*ll NO). I was trying to get away without putting salt in my water, but anyway so I put again 3-4 crystals of salt and it worked again no problem. I think the little thin metal wire hanging down detects the ions in the salt and it begins to boil (I don't know). In any case, I love this little machine, it's well worth the investment. 

BTW I emailed them to ask what was wrong with it not boiling and they were prompt to reply with the salt thing. So now I know that you must put at least some salt (and for me a teeny tiny bit works)


----------



## FindingMe (May 6, 2008)

MissAlyssa said:


> *Excellent.*
> 
> *As long as they're in stock next month when I'm in NY, I'll be happy*
> 
> ...


 
It's just steam on/off & ion on/off.  No adjustable settings...


----------



## AfroKink (May 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> It's just steam on/off & ion on/off.  No adjustable settings...



*What does the ion option do?

Lys*


----------



## FindingMe (May 6, 2008)

MissAlyssa said:


> *What does the ion option do?*
> 
> *Lys*


 
The ionic process is supposed to bathe your hair in negative ions, which then attach to positively charged wet hair, and locks in moisture.  When you turn it on, it uses the negative ions to raise the efficiency of your hair to retain/restore it's natural water balance via the steam...  I think just makes the process work better.   

Ionic hair dryers use this negative ion stuff, too, and it's supposed to make the hair sleeker and shinier and debatably dry faster bc the hair is optimally charged to retain the maximum amount of moisture even through the heat drying process...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 7, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> It was delivered by US Postal Service, signature required.
> 
> I got it today!!! Here's my:
> 
> ...



I'm jealous. It sounds like a pretty good deal for the amount that you paid + it's a tabletop. When they get them in stock again, I'm buying.

 @ the broken english in the manual - with the Asian lady on the front!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 7, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> The ionic process is supposed to bathe your hair in negative ions, which then attach to positively charged wet hair, and locks in moisture.  When you turn it on, it uses the negative ions to raise the efficiency of your hair to retain/restore it's natural water balance via the steam...  I think just makes the process work better.
> 
> Ionic hair dryers use this negative ion stuff, too, and it's supposed to make the hair sleeker and shinier and debatably dry faster bc the hair is optimally charged to retain the maximum amount of moisture even through the heat drying process...



Ooooooohhhhh now this ion stuff sounds REALLY good!!!!


----------



## MissRissa (May 7, 2008)

thanks for the review FindingMe.  I'm so pressed for this steamer but I wanted to make sure someone else purchased it and liked it first because that website was just a little too bootleg for me.  i think i shall be purchasing as soon as they are in stock.


----------



## FindingMe (May 7, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> thanks for the review FindingMe. I'm so pressed for this steamer but I wanted to make sure someone else purchased it and liked it first because *that website was just a little too bootleg for me*. i think i shall be purchasing as soon as they are in stock.


 

Girl, I know I had to 'just close my eyes and step off the ledge' to purchase 'cause that broken english was just killing me...But the prduct seems to be good, like it was manufactured for small tight spaces and storage, but again seems to be working fine.


----------



## FindingMe (May 7, 2008)

leo said:


> I like it too. I figured out why my water was not steaming. You have to make the water a little salty. I realised that I had put a pinch (like 3-4 crystals) of sea salt the first time I used it (they say use a 1/4 tsp...h*ll NO). I was trying to get away without putting salt in my water, but anyway so I put again 3-4 crystals of salt and it worked again no problem. I think the little thin metal wire hanging down detects the ions in the salt and it begins to boil (I don't know). In any case, I love this little machine, it's well worth the investment.
> 
> BTW I emailed them to ask what was wrong with it not boiling and they were prompt to reply with the salt thing. So now I know that you must put at least some salt (and for me a teeny tiny bit works)


 
I just bought a gallon of distilled water from my local grocery and used it without salt.  It steamed up fine for me and relatively quickly, too.   Lord...let me go back and read these directions again...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 7, 2008)

froggie08 said:


> Just wanted to mention that Tyte Curlz was able to get a deal on a standing steamer for 135 dollars. A few ladies have already poseted how great this steamer is on this thread. If your interested Tyte curlz does have a thread posted with all the info.


I want this model, I have to hunt down the information on where to purchase it from. I'll stash it in the laundry room when I'm not using it!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 7, 2008)

Gin said:


> Bumping.
> 
> I am about to buy one (an actual HAIR STEAMER) RIGHT now...
> 
> ...


That's not right! LOL


----------



## Cassandra1975 (May 8, 2008)

Wow, I just got an email from hair-only.com, following up to the mail I sent weeks ago, telling them that the online ordering was not working. They emailed to let me know that it was now up and running. I had forgotten that I even emailed them. That was nice of them to follow up. I may have to get one of those steamers from them when they are back in stock.


----------



## hopeful (May 8, 2008)

bumping...


----------



## Morenita (May 9, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I'm looking into purchasing a hair steamer... Does anyone have one? What brand? And where did you buy it from? I'm hesitant to buy right now because I would like to hear a few reviews before I hand over my money.  Also, is there such a thing as a tabletop hair steamer?
> 
> ETA: Came back into add where ladies have been purchasing their steamers.
> 
> ...



Thank you for doing this!!  I've been looking into steamers for a couple weeks now but haven't decided on one yet. I would really like the PIBBS, but I don't think I can bring myself to spend $500 on a STEAMER. Just doesn't seem like there should be a big enough difference between a Pibbs and a similar model besides the name brand. 

Anywho~ Has anyone reviewed the one from Eva Salons? (ProHair Steamer) This is the one I'm interested in. Its around the same cost as the tabletop model that some ladies purchased from Haironly, but it looks like it has more features/is more sturdy. 

This will be my mother's day gift from DH, since I get to choose  (and some of those Flexi-8 clips that I've been eyeing ever since I saw Chicelle's Fotki )


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 9, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Thank you for doing this!!  I've been looking into steamers for a couple weeks now but haven't decided on one yet. I would really like the PIBBS, but I don't think I can bring myself to spend $500 on a STEAMER. Just doesn't seem like there should be a big enough difference between a Pibbs and a similar model besides the name brand.
> 
> Anywho~ Has anyone reviewed the one from *Eva Salons? (ProHair Steamer)* This is the one I'm interested in. Its around the same cost as the tabletop model that some ladies purchased from Haironly, but it looks like it has more features/is more sturdy.
> 
> This will be my mother's day gift from DH, since I get to choose  (and some of those Flexi-8 clips that I've been eyeing ever since I saw Chicelle's Fotki )


 
Would you happen to have a link to the steamer you are refering to?  TIA


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 10, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Would you happen to have a link to the steamer you are refering to?  TIA



There was a link on the first page. http://www.evasalons.com/store/inde..._id=37&zenid=59613f43c96cede8afe205a238f427b3


----------



## Serenity_Peace (May 10, 2008)

The ideal device would be combination steamer/dryer. Does such a thing even exist?


----------



## Morenita (May 10, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> There was a link on the first page. http://www.evasalons.com/store/inde..._id=37&zenid=59613f43c96cede8afe205a238f427b3



Yup, thats the one.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 10, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> The ideal device would be combination steamer/dryer. Does such a thing even exist?



I haven't seen one, SP. But yeah, that would be perfect!


----------



## Dee-Licious (May 10, 2008)

sadly DCing under a regular hood dryer with a plastic cap right now because i'm hours away from my steamer


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 10, 2008)

SkinteeDee said:


> sadly DCing under a regular hood dryer with a plastic cap right now because i'm hours away from my steamer



How has the steamer been working for you, Dee? You didn't post a review.


----------



## MrsQueeny (May 13, 2008)

For those who want a steamer, I just ordered mine from here: http://www.evasalons.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13&products_id=37  The price $139.88 is the total price because shipping is free!!!! I can't wait. This is a gift to myself. Q


----------



## Morenita (May 16, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> For those who want a steamer, I just ordered mine from here: http://www.evasalons.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13&products_id=37  The price $139.88 is the total price because shipping is free!!!! I can't wait. This is a gift to myself. Q



Queeny, thats the one I am interested in, did you get it yet?


----------



## MrsQueeny (May 16, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Queeny, thats the one I am interested in, did you get it yet?



Not yet. I'm thinking it should be here today or tomorrow. Don't worry I will take lots of pics!!! Q


----------



## Blackeyez09 (May 16, 2008)

lonei said:


> I have one, it was my mums, she has had it over 10 years. I have a pic in my products album. I never wash my hair without it! They sell it in most black hair shops in the UK. i think mine is by Aphrodhite along with my dryer, its a wonderful investment for soft, shiny, moistureised hair. Plus going to the hairdressers to a steam is a lot of money!



Hi lonei

I also live in the UK and am interested in investing in one as well as the dryer... where did you buy yours...

what is the difference with using these as opposed to steaming caps

Linda


----------



## Lissa0821 (May 21, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> For those who want a steamer, I just ordered mine from here: http://www.evasalons.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13&products_id=37 The price $139.88 is the total price because shipping is free!!!! I can't wait. This is a gift to myself. Q


 

I purchased this steamer as well for the same reason a gift for me. I ordered it on the 8th and it was shipped out on the 15th. I received it on the 19th and I used it for the first time today. I found it to be easy to assemble and I have to be honest I thought it looked a little cheap compared to the website picture. It had several plastic pieces which surprised me at first. Today I washed my hair with a clairifying shampoo followed by Garnier Fructis sleek & shine shampoo. I then applied a light coating of coconut oil with Doo Gro Deep Penetrating Conditioner. I sat under the steamer for 1/2 hour with medium heat. Let me tell you that sucker got hot and sweat was pouring down for my temples. My hair was very soft and detangled as I rinsed out the conditioner in the shower. I did a tight roller set and my hair is still very soft hours later. I had buyer remorse at first but now that I have actually used the steamer I am very happy I brought it.


----------



## Lavendar (May 22, 2008)

Lissa0821 said:


> I purchased this steamer as well for the same reason a gift for me. I ordered it on the 8th and it was shipped out on the 15th. I received it on the 19th and I used it for the first time today. I found it to be easy to assemble and I have to be honest I thought it looked a little cheap compared to the website picture. It had several plastic pieces which surprised me at first. Today I washed my hair with a clairifying shampoo followed by Garnier Fructis sleek & shine shampoo. I then applied a light coating of coconut oil with Doo Gro Deep Penetrating Conditioner. I sat under the steamer for 1/2 hour with medium heat. Let me tell you that sucker got hot and sweat was pouring down for my temples. My hair was very soft and detangled as I rinsed out the conditioner in the shower. I did a tight roller set and my hair is still very soft hours later. I had buyer remorse at first but now that I have actually used the steamer I am very happy I brought it.


 
Thanks for this review!  I am still considering getting one.  I wasn't quite sure how ladies were using the steamer.


----------



## MrsQueeny (May 22, 2008)

Lissa0821 said:


> I purchased this steamer as well for the same reason a gift for me. I ordered it on the 8th and it was shipped out on the 15th. I received it on the 19th and I used it for the first time today. I found it to be easy to assemble and I have to be honest I thought it looked a little cheap compared to the website picture. It had several plastic pieces which surprised me at first. Today I washed my hair with a clairifying shampoo followed by Garnier Fructis sleek & shine shampoo. I then applied a light coating of coconut oil with Doo Gro Deep Penetrating Conditioner. I sat under the steamer for 1/2 hour with medium heat. Let me tell you that sucker got hot and sweat was pouring down for my temples. My hair was very soft and detangled as I rinsed out the conditioner in the shower. I did a tight roller set and my hair is still very soft hours later. I had buyer remorse at first but now that I have actually used the steamer I am very happy I brought it.


Whoo hoo, good to hear that especially the detangling part. I really hopes it works on my dd's hair. Q


----------



## Morenita (May 22, 2008)

Lissa0821 said:


> I purchased this steamer as well for the same reason a gift for me. I ordered it on the 8th and it was shipped out on the 15th. I received it on the 19th and I used it for the first time today. I found it to be easy to assemble and I have to be honest I thought it looked a little cheap compared to the website picture. It had several plastic pieces which surprised me at first. Today I washed my hair with a clairifying shampoo followed by Garnier Fructis sleek & shine shampoo. I then applied a light coating of coconut oil with Doo Gro Deep Penetrating Conditioner. I sat under the steamer for 1/2 hour with medium heat. Let me tell you that sucker got hot and sweat was pouring down for my temples. My hair was very soft and detangled as I rinsed out the conditioner in the shower. I did a tight roller set and my hair is still very soft hours later. I had buyer remorse at first but now that I have actually used the steamer I am very happy I brought it.



Woot, thank you for the update. I'm still up in the air about which one I want to get. DH gets mad when I buy things and don't use them or don't like them so I have to make sure this is the one that I really want


----------



## PeggyFair (Jun 1, 2008)

Okay,so it seems like this off brand steamer uses cheap flimsy/plastic parts. This is making me doubt the longevity of the steamer. I am wondering if the Pibbs would be a better long term investment? Would the tabletop version be good for steaming if you want to do it while you are sitting in bed? I am worried about oil dripping down my face and onto the bed. I use my hooded dryer while I am in bed surfing the net and want to steam my hair in this manner as well?


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 1, 2008)

PeggyFair said:


> Okay,so it seems like this off brand steamer uses cheap flimsy/plastic parts. This is making me doubt the longevity of the steamer. I am wondering if the Pibbs would be a better long term investment? Would the tabletop version be good for steaming if you want to do it while you are sitting in bed? I am worried about oil dripping down my face and onto the bed. I use my hooded dryer while I am in bed surfing the net and want to steam my hair in this manner as well?


 
I have the tabletop and if you can use your hooded tabletop dryer in bed, then maybe you could use this...Do you have something to level the steamer on bc it does have like a cup or two of water that needs to be upright and stable as the water is being heated and boils to make the steam.  I didn't have any drips, tho (from the steamer or my hair) as I used a cloth head band to hold my hair up, which absorbed the moisture from my hairline and neck...

fyi...the table top for hair-only.com has cheap parts, too...i did a review on it a while back in the thread..


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jun 16, 2008)

this sounds goood


----------



## eshille (Jun 17, 2008)

Ordered my steamer from e-bay...everything arrived {finally}...easy to put together and it has made a world of difference in my hair w/softness. I also like the relaxing 
aspect of feeling the steam on my head. 

My greatest buy..


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 18, 2008)

OK - I am getting one. That is it.

I love the home grown thing - But I gotta get one of these - EvaSalon's one seems to be the best deal......

139.00 and all....
I have a month long job - so - I am going to use a bit of that cash....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 18, 2008)

BAD news!!!!!

The customer service agent just told me they will not be selling this steamer anymore!!!!!!!!!!

LAWD!!!!!


----------



## eshille (Jun 18, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> BAD news!!!!!
> 
> The customer service agent just told me they will not be selling this steamer anymore!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LAWD!!!!!


 
salonoutfitters on e-bay is the vendor I purchased from...stands behind the product...digital settings...$149.88 includes shipping.


----------



## PinkAngel (Jun 18, 2008)

eshille said:


> salonoutfitters on e-bay is the vendor I purchased from...stands behind the product...digital settings...$149.88 includes shipping.


 
I just received mine yesterday, I ordered it last Tuesday so it took exactly a week to get to me.  I used it last night and love it and for $149 free shipping you can't beat it.

ETA:  I actually ordered from Salons R Us but i think they're the same company.


----------



## ElegantExotic (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a Wellapor Steamer and I truly LOVE it!!!! It's so amazing!!!!


----------



## eshille (Jun 18, 2008)

msshic said:


> I just received mine yesterday, I ordered it last Tuesday so it took exactly a week to get to me. I used it last night and love it and for $149 free shipping you can't beat it.
> 
> ETA:* I actually ordered from Salons R Us but i think they're the same company*.


 
That's what my box said...great machine, I know you love it...


----------



## InfiniteAbundance (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello Ladies: This is my first post since joining LHCF in May, thank you for all of the valuable information you have shared.  

I wanted to share my experiences with you regarding my hair steamer.  In April, I purchased a hair steamer for $169.99 from Lucky Blues on the internet.  The steamer seemed a bit flimsy, it was mostly little blue plastic parts that you had to assemble for the cap, but it worked fine once assembled.  Unfortunately, I tried using yesterday and it no longer worked, more specifically, the water boiled, it produced steam but the steam was escaping from the back of the unit and not reaching the cap .

I searched the internet for another steamer and found one from the IBBE.net site.  I called them and spoke with Tammy to find out about the steamers and see whether they were able to negotiate on the prices quoted.  I also mentioned that I was a member of LHCF and would share the information with the forum.  Tammy sent me the following message which have cut and pasted below.  The shipping price she quotes is to Virginia.  I hope this is helpful.  Tammy's e-mail follows:

 *B&S Vertical Electronic Hair Steamer on Stand 52-CME07AS* Cost $197.01 Shipping is approx: $55.00
This hair steamer is made in China.  We do sell a lot of these steamers and so far have not had any negative feedback with none expected.  If there is a problem with the steamer the manufacturer will warranty it for 1 year from the date of purchase.  If the steamer needs to be sent back for repair the consumer is responsible for shipping it back to the manufacturer, once the item is repaired the manufacturer will ship it back to you.  If the item is damaged due to misuse the manufacturer will give you an estimate to repair it.  At that time you will be able to make the decision to have it repaired or not.
*Paragon Hair Steamer w/ Caster Stand 22-80ES Your cost $499.00 Shipping is approx:  $59.00*

This hair steamer is made in China.  This is the most popular steamer for the money and again no negatives on it.  There warranty is basically the same as the manufacturer above. Steam accelerates salon permanents, coloring and deep heat conditioning by generating moist warm air as a gentle alternative to conventional heat applications. Steam enhances the effect of permanents, hair dye and conditioners. Unit is mounted on a roller stand.

Features Include: Mobile roller base, Variable heat and time, Adjustable height, Adjustable hood angle
*Pibbs Misty Hair Steamer w/ Casters 19-132 Your Cost $580.00 Shipping is approx: $48.00*

*This hair steamer is made in Italy and again has about the same warranty as the above. *

All hair steamers generally do the same thing and work approximately the same way.  I know that the cheaper priced ones sometimes draws people in, however the steamers that are more expensive have been made with the most dependable parts and generally last several years longer without any set backs at all. *Hair steamers and Hair Processors are a great addition to any salon, they are ideal for permanents, coloring and deep heat conditioning. The hair steamer provides moist warm air as a gentle alternative to the conventional heat sources. Plus they cut down on processing time.*

*Remember with any hair steamer you purchase it is extremely important that you use only distilled water in it.*

*The three steamers I have recommended here are our most popular and consumer friendly steamers for the price.*

*If you have any questions please contact me. *

*I will be out of the office on Thursday, Friday, and possible Monday.  I will touch base with you on Tuesday if I have not heard from you.*
*Thank you,*

*Tammy McCarthy*

International Beauty & Barber Equipment


----------



## Lavendar (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting the info on the IBBE site!


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 1, 2008)

still loving mine wondering how I lived without it
soooooooo not a fad


----------



## ynggftd&mxd (Jul 1, 2008)

i used to have one, but when it broke i didnt bother buying a new one. 
when i dc, i use a cap and place a HOT wash cloth on top of the cap. then, i wrap with a towel. 
for me (and my budget lol) it works the same!


----------



## Niqy25 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Infiniteabudance,

I also have that steamer you purchased and I encounter the same problem the second time I used it. But then I realize that the cup was not position in the right place that is why the steam is not going in the cap. You have to remove the cup and hold it down towards the left hand side, then push it up and turn it towards the right. The cup handle have to be in the dead middle of the steamer base. If this is not position probably the steam will not go in the cap. 

I hope this helps, if you need more help please feel feel to contact me directly. I wouldn't want you to waste all that money you spend on the steamer. I was getting very upset when I had that problem but thank God I was able to figure it out and got it working again.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 31, 2008)

Ladies!!!!
I am finally getting a steamer!!!! whooohooo!
DH says that is my new gift.



no mo' towelin' it for me!

Sometime in August....


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm gonna be getting one of these too


----------



## adw425 (Jul 31, 2008)

My friend gave me a nice chunk of change for my birthday to buy a steamer and whatever else I wanted and I didn't.  I put the money in the bank, which is a problem I have as I am an obsessive saver.  Anyway, I devoured all the steaming threads and then I started reading threads about people having trouble with their steamers and that scared me a bit.  [I bought a portable air conditioner a couple months, which I loved, for my upstairs second bedroom and it quit after five weeks and it was such a hassle to pack it back up and return it.]  So, I really need you all's help.  This is what I do:  I wet a stocking cap and then put it in the microwave for 45 seconds.  I let it cool off for a few seconds, put on head, put a plastic cap over that and get under my heat cap.  My Mastex heat cap does cool off after about 25 minutes, so at the 25 minute mark, I turn it off for two minutes and turn it back on and it comes back up to full heat.  I will stay under the heat cap about 45 minutes, and when I am done, my hair is uber-conditioned, (texture) loosened to the point of straightness, moisturized, silky, completely tangle-free (my fingers glide right through my hair) and soft.    It will retain moisture all through the next day as well.  What can I expect differently (or more) from a steamer?


----------



## adw425 (Jul 31, 2008)

double-post


----------



## QT (Jul 31, 2008)

I want one.... It's on my wanted list


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMPING....


----------



## yodie (Aug 30, 2008)

I finally got my steamer up and running.  I love it.  I steam every Friday.  My hair has sure thanked me for it.  It's hard to go back to DCing since I've fallen in love with steaming.

Is it necessary to Deep Condition while steaming or does steaming kind of replace the DC?


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 30, 2008)

yodie said:


> I finally got my steamer up and running. I love it. I steam every Friday. My hair has sure thanked me for it. It's hard to go back to DCing since I've fallen in love with steaming.
> 
> Is it necessary to Deep Condition while steaming or does steaming kind of replace the DC?


 
I actually do my DC under steam instead of dry heat/dryer


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 30, 2008)

yodie said:


> I finally got my steamer up and running. I love it. I steam every Friday. My hair has sure thanked me for it. It's hard to go back to DCing since I've fallen in love with steaming.
> 
> Is it necessary to Deep Condition while steaming or does steaming kind of replace the DC?


What kind did you get? Where did you find it?  I would say steaming is your DC, unless you want to limit the amount of times per month you want to steam.  I have read that you should only stream once per month, but that may not hold as true for natural heads...that's my guess. 

Laides, any thoughts on steaming frequencies? :scratchch


----------



## eshille (Aug 30, 2008)

^^ My hair was DRY before I started using my steamer. I used it twice a week for about a month but now I seem to be using it around once a month...twice a month if I'm doing a henna treatment.

Love me some steam....


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 30, 2008)

I think if one wants to save money just take a big pot of steaming hot water and use the steam from there without burning your face or tipping over the pot. But if you have the money a steamer is a nice investment too.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## mrsthiggy (Aug 30, 2008)

Girl, don't hesitate ! Buy it! steaming is the best! I started at once a week when I first got mine and now, it's once every 2 weeks. I've found that my hair really does need the moisture and combined with NTM deep conditioner as a relaxer stretcher (I'm in my 32 week) You shouldn't be without it !


----------



## RieB81 (Aug 31, 2008)

I purchased one from the deal Tyte Curlz has set up and when I used it faithfully my hair loved it. I've fell off when I went on vacation but steamed yesterday and my hair feells so soft i had to put on my scarf to keep from playing in it. It's becoming a staple again. I'm going to do 2x a month and see my results.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm ordering a table top one this morning from beauty-beauty.com. I can't wait till I get it!

ETA- I just called Beauty-beauty.com and was informed that they are discontinuing the table top steamer !!!!
Now I have to get something more expensive!  The one from hair-only is $169!! Way too much money for such a small steamer I'd rather get a bigger one then...sigh.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 5, 2008)

Amazon has a tabletop one for $99.99.  Just search for "hair steamers" and it should be the first one to come up.  I think I will get one at some point but that would take all of my hair budget for the month.  I still have stuff to buy!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 5, 2008)

Healthb4Length said:


> I'm ordering a table top one this morning from beauty-beauty.com. I can't wait till I get it!
> 
> ETA- I just called Beauty-beauty.com and was informed that they are discontinuing the table top steamer !!!!
> Now I have to get something more expensive! The one from hair-only is $169!! Way too much money for such a small steamer I'd rather get a bigger one then...sigh.


 
amazon has the hair-only one for $99.  I spent 169 for it, but it's the same...


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Oct 17, 2008)

i still want a steamer but my head is spinning from all the different options and i want to get the best most inexpensive one...we'll see but hopefully i will make a choice within the next couple of days


----------



## lovelyme (Dec 24, 2008)

Any updates on the Pibbs deal?


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 24, 2008)

I recently bought a stand up used one from SalonsRUs for 100 bucks including shipping! They are an ebay store. it was a showroom model and it works perfectly. I felt an amazing difference with my hair and will probably use this thing every week forever!

Here is there website but it won't be the same price b/c I got a store model.

http://salonsrus.com/


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 25, 2008)

Ya'll ain't gonna believe this.... I started this thread AGES ago and still haven't bought a steamer. *hangs head in shame*

After that issue I had with another vendor and getting my money back, I finally said, *** it and forgot all about it.

I still want one. And I'm pressing the "order" button now. 

ETA: Buying the tabletop one from Amazon.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 25, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Ya'll ain't gonna believe this.... I started this thread AGES ago and still haven't bought a steamer. *hangs head in shame*
> 
> After that issue I had with another vendor and getting my money back, I finally said, *** it and forgot all about it.
> 
> ...



Hi there,

Can you share the link for the steamer?

tia,
tishee


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 25, 2008)

A steamer is at the top of my list for purchase in 2009 after I save up for a bit. I'll get one in the spring 

Everyone please add the links where you are finding good deals...I'll do the same when I start researching...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 25, 2008)

tishee said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can you share the link for the steamer?
> 
> ...



There are several different models. All you have to do is search for "hair steamer" but this is the one I purchased: http://www.amazon.com/Hair-Steamer-..._bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1230223268&sr=8-1


----------



## theprincess098 (Dec 26, 2008)

My steamer was purchased from evasalons.com. It was ordered yesterday and they shipped it out today. The steamer was 139.88 with free shipping.


----------



## jeabai (Dec 26, 2008)

I think I'll be asking for one for my b-day...DH is going to have a fit after buying the pibbs LOL!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 26, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Ya'll ain't gonna believe this.... I started this thread AGES ago and still haven't bought a steamer. *hangs head in shame*
> 
> After that issue I had with another vendor and getting my money back, I finally said, *** it and forgot all about it.
> 
> ...


 

You are hilarious!!!

Girl - it has been a tough year!!! I understand!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 26, 2008)

theprincess098 said:


> My steamer was purchased from evasalons.com. It was ordered yesterday and they shipped it out today. The steamer was 139.88 with free shipping.


 

Heavens to Betsy.....
mY Hubby is gonna kill me... Cause I am getting one of these.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 26, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> You are hilarious!!!
> 
> Girl - it has been a tough year!!! I understand!



But I finally ordered it! Now I'm waiting for the UPS man to deliver me a nice package. *does the cabbage patch*


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 26, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Heavens to Betsy.....
> mY Hubby is gonna kill me... Cause I am getting one of these.



SJ, I thought you had already purchased a steamer?


----------



## hurricane (Dec 26, 2008)

Okay, you guys have twisted my leg. Uncle...Uncle...Uncle...

I will be purchasing a tabletop steamer within the next two weeks.


----------



## FijiFlower (Dec 27, 2008)

This is such an informative thread!!!   I have read all the posts and feel like a really informed shopper and have even visited most of the sites listed here.  I really want a steamer even more now.   I love to deep condition my hair and have joined a Deep Conditioning Challenge for 2009 and think this would be great.  Thanx ladies for all the great info and sharing...it has really been helpful.  I will post when I order and use.


----------



## amara11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Has anyone else gotten the Pibbs Misty Steamer?

I remember someone posting a link for a sale on it. I'll try to find it- the search feature is still boo boo.


----------



## mahogany66 (Dec 27, 2008)

I am thinking about purchasing a steamer too but I am wondering if the results will be any different from wrapping my hair in Saran Wrap and sitting under my dryer for my dc. After my rollerset, I wrap my head again in Saran Wrap and sit under my dryer for another 15 mins. My hair comes soft and my roots are moist and straight.


----------



## FijiFlower (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey!! I was wondering...I did a bentonite clay treatment on my hair the other night and was wondering if I could do it with the steamer?  Would it work correctly...it is days later and my hair is still very soft from the treatment?  hmmmmm... just a thought.  If anyone has any thoughts please post.


----------



## chitowngal330 (Dec 27, 2008)

My brothers purchased this steamer for me for Christmas.  I can't wait to get it!!  




theprincess098 said:


> My steamer was purchased from evasalons.com. It was ordered yesterday and they shipped it out today. The steamer was 139.88 with free shipping.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 28, 2008)

chitowngal330 said:


> My brothers purchased this steamer for me for Christmas.  I can't wait to get it!!





Hi there,

Do you mind sharing your thoughts on it once you have gotten a chance to try it?

tia,
tishee


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 28, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> SJ, I thought you had already purchased a steamer?


 

Nope! It is on the 09 list!


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 28, 2008)

msshic said:


> I just received mine yesterday, I ordered it last Tuesday so it took exactly a week to get to me.  I used it last night and love it and for $149 free shipping you can't beat it.
> 
> ETA:  I actually ordered from *Salons R Us *but i think they're the same company.



This is where I plan to order mine...can't wait!


----------



## mommyoftheyear (Dec 28, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> I have one. It's more problem than it's worth. Water and steam = a big mess on the floor. Plus the dripping of your hair with product all over it.
> 
> If I had to do it all over again I wouldn't buy it. *I've had equal success DC my hair and wrapping a wet towel over it and plastic over that then getting under my ghetto hood dryer.*



 I am going to try this next week


----------



## Twisties (Dec 28, 2008)

I've been using the towel method...but I just talked my sisters (who use all of MY equipment all the time) to split the cost of a steamer.  So I will get one of these in the Spring.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 28, 2008)

I would do a pibbs deal if I get enough inquries about one, I would just see if I could get a deal for us with the same people I have the pibbs deal with.

lemme know.

I don't know if I personally want one but I may in the future try one out.


----------



## chitowngal330 (Dec 28, 2008)

Sure thing.  I was planning to post a review as many ladies have been wondering about these steamers.



tishee said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Do you mind sharing your thoughts on it once you have gotten a chance to try it?
> 
> ...


----------



## QTPie (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh my...I just luvs me some LHCF! Thanks for the updates; I hope to be purchasing one soon..


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

Tishee - did you get to review your steamer?


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 7, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> Tishee - did you get to review your steamer?



Hey there sweetie,

I don't have a steamer...it's on my to buy/wish list though.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

tishee said:


> Hey there sweetie,
> 
> I don't have a steamer...it's on my to buy/wish list though.


 

OH!!! Don't Cry! I am sorry! I thought you did....

OK... Well. It is on my wish list too!


----------



## misstobz (Jan 16, 2009)

I have read all your posts ladies-thank you. Now I want a steamer too!! I will do some digging aorund and buy one. Does anyone else have any reviews on recent purchases- I love reading success stories


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jan 17, 2009)

I've been meaning to post a review of my new steamer for a week now, but always seem to get sidetracked. 

So here goes... I took the plunge and bought the Misty Pibbs 132 (yeah, it was a nice chunk of change). I was mad at my S/O and in desperate need of retail therapy.  And since I had been dying for a steamer, I felt justified. 

I've used it 3 times so far and LOVE it!  I'm now wondering how I EVER lived without one. I apply my DC, pile my hair loosely on top of my head and secure with a plastic clip, and steam for 30 min to an hour. I don't use a plastic cap, though some ladies do, and I don't have any problems with product dripping or getting in my face. My hair comes out really soft and it also seems that more of the conditioner absorbs into my hair than when I was using a heating cap or DCing under a hood dryer with a plastic cap. The Pibbs also have a small tank on the back that catches the condensed water (so you don't end up with a dripping mess)... which I love. It also has a 60 minute timer and a thermostat that can be set from 1-10.

I have NO complaints, as the steamer is definitely a help when I'm trying to deal with my Mega-Tek new growth (which is off the chain!) 

I also ran a little experiment on dry hair. Since I work part-time in a nightclub, my hair reeks of cigarette smoke when I get home. I was curious to see if the steam would remove the smokey odor from my hair, so I applied a little moisturizer to my dry hair and sat under the Pibbs for 15-20 minutes. Worked like a charm! I even had S/O do a before and after smell test. 

Other than Mega-Tek, the steamer is hands down the best investment I've made in a really long time.


----------



## misstobz (Jan 18, 2009)

Brownskinned Babydoll said:


> I've been meaning to post a review of my new steamer for a week now, but always seem to get sidetracked.
> 
> So here goes... I took the plunge and bought the Misty Pibbs 132 (yeah, it was a nice chunk of change). I was mad at my S/O and in desperate need of retail therapy.  And since I had been dying for a steamer, I felt justified.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for thr feedback...I am buying mine tomorrow morning..way too tired to do it tonight. I can already see myself steaming away while watching a lifetime movie. Do you know if ths would also work for hot oil treatments? No sure cause I usually do a hot oil treatment on dry hair before shampooing-cover hair with a plastic cap as I would a DC. erplexed
What is mega-trek? Is that a hair growth oil?


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jan 18, 2009)

misstobz said:


> Thanks for thr feedback...I am buying mine tomorrow morning..way too tired to do it tonight. I can already see myself steaming away while watching a lifetime movie. Do you know if ths would also work for hot oil treatments? No sure cause I usually do a hot oil treatment on dry hair before shampooing-cover hair with a plastic cap as I would a DC. erplexed
> What is mega-trek? Is that a hair growth oil?


 
I'm sure you could use it when doing a hot oil treatment... I'm thinking that it would help the oil to penetrate even more.

Mega-Tek is a protein-based growth aid that a lot of women are either applying to their scalp or using as a protein conditioner on their hair.  If you do a search, you'll find about a million posts about it!


----------



## MrsHouston (Jan 22, 2009)

I got mine as a birthday gift and it comes in the mail on Monday...can't wait to use it!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 22, 2009)

MINE IS HERE!!!!!  - I am excited.


----------



## locabouthair (Jan 22, 2009)

I really wanna buy one but I'm scared I'll buy it and it wont do anything for my hair. I'm gonna try the steamer at the salon first.


----------



## MrsHouston (Jan 26, 2009)

I got mine today.  DH set it up and I'm under it now.


----------



## winona (Jan 27, 2009)

*Please Help if you can*



Brownskinned Babydoll said:


> I've been meaning to post a review of my new steamer for a week now, but always seem to get sidetracked.
> 
> So here goes... I took the plunge and bought the Misty Pibbs 132 (yeah, it was a nice chunk of change). I was mad at my S/O and in desperate need of retail therapy.  And since I had been dying for a steamer, I felt justified.
> 
> ...



Hi I got the Pibbs too but I really think I am using it incorrectly bc I am not getting the same effects as others.  I put the DC on my hair (pantene mask w/ shea and coconut oil) sit up under the steamer under 10 for 25 mins.  Does that sound right???


----------



## chitowngal330 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Please Help if you can*

Are you covering your hair with a plastic cap or not?  I don't cover my hair (though some ladies do), and I find that the effects are great! 



winona said:


> Hi I got the Pibbs too but I really think I am using it incorrectly bc I am not getting the same effects as others. I put the DC on my hair (pantene mask w/ shea and coconut oil) sit up under the steamer under 10 for 25 mins. Does that sound right???


----------



## amara11 (Jan 28, 2009)

Brownskinned Babydoll said:


> I've been meaning to post a review of my new steamer for a week now, but always seem to get sidetracked.
> 
> So here goes... I took the plunge and bought the Misty Pibbs 132 (yeah, it was a nice chunk of change). I was mad at my S/O and in desperate need of retail therapy.  And since I had been dying for a steamer, I felt justified.
> 
> ...





MrsHouston said:


> I got mine as a birthday gift and it comes in the mail on Monday...can't wait to use it!!!





samanthajones67 said:


> MINE IS HERE!!!!!  - I am excited.




Hey Ladies, 
What vendors did you guys use for the Pibbs Misty?? How much was it (pm if you don't want to share here).

I'm ready to buy mine now.

Lemme know!


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jan 28, 2009)

I live in Atlanta and I got mine locally from a store that sells salon equipment.  I believe it was $575 (the guy cut me a deal since I took the floor model... it still came with the 1 year warranty).


----------



## lollyoo (Jan 28, 2009)

I am planning on investing in one before the end of the year.
I have found the one I like but need to use the money for Halley's curls relaxed hair for now.


----------



## amara11 (Jan 28, 2009)

Brownskinned Babydoll said:


> I live in Atlanta and I got mine locally from a store that sells salon equipment.  I believe it was $575 (the guy cut me a deal since I took the floor model... it still came with the 1 year warranty).




You suck 

J/K

$575 plus a discount is great price. Did the steamer come with any explanation of why it's better than other steamers?

I know why the dryers (Pibbs 512/514) are better than other hooded dryers... but I'm still confused about exactly why the Pibbs Misty is better. Just a little more justification for my splurge .


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jan 28, 2009)

amara11 said:


> You suck
> 
> J/K
> 
> ...


 
To be honest... I don't know!  I've heard a lot of great things about the Pibbs dryers, so when I was looking into investing into a steamer, I would rather get a trusted brand.  So basically, I don't know if it's necessarily "better", but the Pibbs name gave me a warm fuzzy.   So far I have NO complaints.


----------



## TaraDyan (Jan 28, 2009)

_


Brownskinned Babydoll said:



			I've used it 3 times so far and LOVE it!  I'm now wondering how I EVER lived without one. I apply my DC, pile my hair loosely on top of my head and secure with a plastic clip, and steam for 30 min to an hour. I don't use a plastic cap, though some ladies do, and I don't have any problems with product dripping or getting in my face. My hair comes out really soft and *it also seems that more of the conditioner absorbs into my hair than when I was using a heating cap or DCing under a hood dryer with a plastic cap*.
		
Click to expand...

_ 
Yessssss, I totally agree. I received a hair steamer for Christmas, and I tell ya, I don't remember life before it. I do the same procedures as you; apply DC, pile hair loosely, secure with plastic clip ... but I only steam for about 20-30 minutes. I don't use a plastic cap either.

I also think my conditioner absorbs better into my hair with my steamer than it did with a hooded dryer and plastic cap.  I just did a steam treatment this evening with Aubrey Organics GPB mixed with Honeysuckle Rose.  I even took some photos to show how well it was absorbed after the steam:












Now those of you who use AO GPB know how UBER thick it is, so you can see how well it absorbed into my hair (at least I HOPE you can see that in the photos). I haven't even rinsed it out yet. Here's a photo of my steamer:






Ahhhhhhhhhh steamer ... where have you been all of my life?!?


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jan 28, 2009)

Dang I wish my natural hair would lay down like that!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 30, 2009)

TaraDyan said:


> Yessssss, I totally agree. I received a hair steamer for Christmas, and I tell ya, I don't remember life before it. I do the same procedures as you; apply DC, pile hair loosely, secure with plastic clip ... but I only steam for about 20-30 minutes. I don't use a plastic cap either.
> 
> I also think my conditioner absorbs better into my hair with my steamer than it did with a hooded dryer and plastic cap. I just did a steam treatment this evening with Aubrey Organics GPB mixed with Honeysuckle Rose. I even took some photos to show how well it was absorbed after the steam:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the pics. I can definately tell that the conditioner absorbed really well. Your set up gave me some ideas too ! It just lets me know having a dryer and steamer on wheels is so much more convenient! Off to clean my front closet so I can have room for both!


----------



## amara11 (Jan 30, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Thanks for the pics. I can definately tell that the conditioner absorbed really well. Your set up gave me some ideas too ! It just lets me know having a dryer and steamer on wheels is so much more convenient! Off to clean my front closet so I can have room for both!




Precisely 
Mine is going in my front closet as well. (As soon as I can decide on one! )


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I really wanted the Pibbs but have yet to find a specific description of it's features (so I can compare it to the steamers I've seen). If it's worth the $ I'd like to know why.

On the other hand, there are 2 other steamers I'm checking on that are Similar in price to the Pibbs, but I've been able to gleen a little more info on them and their features. Pibbs is about to lose the race, if I can't get some details soon!


----------



## amara11 (Jan 30, 2009)

Brownskinned Babydoll said:


> To be honest... I don't know!  I've heard a lot of great things about the Pibbs dryers, so when I was looking into investing into a steamer, I would rather get a trusted brand.  So basically, I don't know if it's necessarily "better", but the Pibbs name gave me a warm fuzzy.   So far I have NO complaints.




What features does the Pibbs have? I know a lot of the less expensive ones basically have on and off, or low and hi and 30-60 minute timers.

The Pibbs has more temperature intervals right?
Is it digital or does it have knobs?
Is there a control for the amount of steam?
What's the max time setting?

TIA


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jan 30, 2009)

amara11 said:


> What features does the Pibbs have? I know a lot of the less expensive ones basically have on and off, or low and hi and 30-60 minute timers.
> 
> The Pibbs has more temperature intervals right?
> Is it digital or does it have knobs?
> ...


 
The Pibbs isn't digital... it has a knob for the timer and a knob for the temperature control (1-10 with 10 being the highest).  This knob controls the amount of steam produced.   The max time setting is 60 minutes.  Umm... lets see what else ... oh, it has an indicator light to let you know when the water is low, and it also has a vent on the hood that you can open to regulate the amount of steam in the hood.  I always leave it closed though.  Hope that helps.


----------



## SoforReal (Jan 30, 2009)

I was thinking about getting one but I didn't know they cost that much! I might as well put my head over a pot of boilling water! Now that's steam


----------



## amara11 (Jan 30, 2009)

Brownskinned Babydoll said:


> The Pibbs isn't digital... it has a knob for the timer and a knob for the temperature control (1-10 with 10 being the highest).  This knob controls the amount of steam produced.   The max time setting is 60 minutes.  Umm... lets see what else ... oh, it has an indicator light to let you know when the water is low, and it also has a vent on the hood that you can open to regulate the amount of steam in the hood.  I always leave it closed though.  Hope that helps.



This helps a lot.

I'm waiting on Tammy from IBBE to get back to me with detailed descriptions of the other steamers I'm looking at. Then I'll make my final decision. Seems like this shouldn't be a big deal, but to me it is!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 31, 2009)

i ended up ordering a Aphrodite professional steamer  i cant wait!!!

i'm surprised that a lot of people in the states dont get their hair "steamed" at salons. its very popular in england


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jan 31, 2009)

SoforReal said:


> I was thinking about getting one but I didn't know they cost that much! I might as well put my head over a pot of boilling water! Now that's steam


 
All of them are not expensive... you can get a tabletop steamer for around $120.   (sorry Madea)


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 4, 2009)

i'm impressed with mines.i was frustrated with it at first lol
but its great hair and face steamer in one!!!


----------



## Kiki82 (Feb 5, 2009)

adw425 said:


> Another small taste -- I ran a bath, turned on my space heater for 15 minutes with door closed until bathroom steamed up, slapped on some cholesterol conditioner, left the heater on (kept door closed), got in the bath with a book and a cup of Pepsi for 30 minutes and voila -- super moist hair and skin.


 
Thanks this is such a good idea


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 5, 2009)

Blaque*Angel said:


> i'm impressed with mines.i was frustrated with it at first lol
> but its great hair and face steamer in one!!!


 

what type do u own?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 5, 2009)

I just ordered one (free standing on wheels) from salonsrus.com and it was $139.00 w/free shipping.  Since I live overseas the would not ship it to me but I had it shipped to my mom and then she will send it to me. 

I got about a 2 week wait but I am cool with that as long as I get it before March 7 when I take these kinky twist out!!!!!


----------



## winona (Feb 7, 2009)

Brownskinned Babydoll said:


> The Pibbs isn't digital... it has a knob for the timer and a knob for the temperature control (1-10 with 10 being the highest).  This knob controls the amount of steam produced.   The max time setting is 60 minutes.  Umm... lets see what else ... oh, it has an indicator light to let you know when the water is low, and it also has a vent on the hood that you can open to regulate the amount of steam in the hood.  I always leave it closed though.  Hope that helps.



My Pibbs is coming in the mail AGAIN.  I should have it by Tuesday.  I dont know exactly what happened the first time but it started making a funny noise after I put water in it so I called Glamour Beauty and they are sending me another one Yea to customer service.  What do you set your temp knob on?  I am planning doing a treatment on Wednesday.


----------



## bcandace (Feb 7, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I just ordered one (free standing on wheels) from salonsrus.com and it was $139.00 w/free shipping. Since I live overseas the would not ship it to me but I had it shipped to my mom and then she will send it to me.
> 
> I got about a 2 week wait but I am cool with that as long as I get it before March 7 when I take these kinky twist out!!!!!


 

I have this exact same model....recieved and used it yesterday.  DCed with AO HSR condish.....I have color on my ends so they tend to get kinda dry now and then......but the steamer made my coils ultra soft....I highly recc. this model.


----------



## winona (Feb 10, 2009)

winona said:


> My Pibbs is coming in the mail AGAIN.  I should have it by Tuesday.  I dont know exactly what happened the first time but it started making a funny noise after I put water in it so I called Glamour Beauty and they are sending me another one Yea to customer service.  What do you set your temp knob on?  I am planning doing a treatment on Wednesday.



Yea it is here.  I wont get to use it until this weekend though.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Feb 11, 2009)

bcandace said:


> I have this exact same model....recieved and used it yesterday.  DCed with AO HSR condish.....I have color on my ends so they tend to get kinda dry now and then......but the steamer made my coils ultra soft....I highly recc. this model.



Man they are sold out I had been wanting to get one for a while


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Feb 11, 2009)

winona said:


> My Pibbs is coming in the mail AGAIN. I should have it by Tuesday. I dont know exactly what happened the first time but it started making a funny noise after I put water in it so I called Glamour Beauty and they are sending me another one Yea to customer service. What do you set your temp knob on? I am planning doing a treatment on Wednesday.


 

I normally ramp it up to 10... I figure the more steam, the better.


----------



## GodMadeMePretty (Feb 12, 2009)

I just ordered one of these.  After reading these reviews.

Next purchase is a Pibbs 514.  Hopefully I can get the same deal but I'm only ordering one major hair item per month.  Anything above $25 is a major hair item.   So the Pibbs will have to wait till next month.  It's not like I do anything but airdry anyway but I want to rollerset or do the curlformers again.


----------



## IntoMyhair (Feb 12, 2009)

I am on a personal 30 day buy nothing new for myself mission. At the end of my 30 days I am buying something big for myself. Thinking of getting a hair steamer with face attachment.


----------



## winona (Feb 13, 2009)

Brownskinned Babydoll said:


> I normally ramp it up to 10... I figure the more steam, the better.



Thank you sooo much.  I will be doing another one today b4 I do a protective style


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought the steamer from salons r us! I should have it next week!


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Feb 13, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> I bought the steamer from salons r us! I should have it next week!



Did you order it on backorder?


----------



## GeorgiaGurl (Feb 13, 2009)

Me too


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 15, 2009)

I just purchased the hair steamer and the hooded dryer from salonsrus....hope it was a good investment cause getting my hair steamed at $25 a pop is NOT the business


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Feb 15, 2009)

Queen_Earth said:


> I just purchased the hair steamer and the hooded dryer from salonsrus....hope it was a good investment cause getting my hair steamed at $25 a pop is NOT the business


 What model?


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 16, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> I bought the steamer from salons r us! I should have it next week!


 
i bought mine last mon 2/9...Im expecting delivery today...yay!!!
i also order high frequency machine...anyone use this?


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 22, 2009)

kinchen said:


> What model?


Item name:      PRO-1037A Thermostat Salon Hair Steamer
 and the 
Item name:      PRO-005A Salon Hooded Hair Dryer on Wheels


----------



## LadyD (Feb 22, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> i bought mine last mon 2/9...Im expecting delivery today...yay!!!
> i also order *high frequency machine...anyone use this*?


 
I used to get these treatments all the time.  Feels so good and great for scalp stimulation!


----------



## scarcity21 (Mar 4, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


> I used to get these treatments all the time. Feels so good and great for scalp stimulation!


 
thanks how do u use it on the scalp...i bought it to use on the face


----------



## LadyD (Mar 9, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> *thanks how do u use it on the scalp*...i bought it to use on the face


 
There is an attachment for the machine that you use on your scalp. Some machines come with it or you can buy it separately. It looks like this.


----------



## scarcity21 (Mar 12, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


> There is an attachment for the machine that you use on your scalp. Some machines come with it or you can buy it separately. It looks like this.


   Ohhh I dont have that...do i have othe attachments i can use...thanks


----------



## scarcity21 (Mar 12, 2009)

those that bought the salonsrus steamer , does it get really hot...i bought one but i was thinking it would get hotter than what i actually experienced...it was kinda lukewarm ...and i was under that steamer for 30-45 mins...and i did turn both switches on the back on...is there something im overlooking?


----------



## ariestwo (Mar 12, 2009)

Your question regarding the steamer from salon R' us: I had the same problem as far as it getting hot and then I just turned on the "RED" switch,not both.
 (The yellow switch will only produce some steam & luke warm) but with mine if I just turn on the red switch it gets a lot more steam and it gets hotter. Make sure the dial in the front (where you put your head in) is closed so no steam can escape.


----------



## scarcity21 (Mar 12, 2009)

ariestwo said:


> Your question regarding the steamer from salon R' us:* I had the same problem as far as it getting hot and then I just turned on the "RED" switch,not both.*
> (The yellow switch will only produce some steam & luke warm) but with mine if I just turn on the red switch it gets a lot more steam and it gets hotter. Make sure the dial in the front (where you put your head in) is closed so no steam can escape.


 
Bless ur heart...imma steam again this weekend and ill be sure to try ur suggestion...thanks sooooooo much...yea the dial infront was closed so im sure its bcos i had both swithches on. Also, they didnt include the little cup that catches fluid in my box...imma call them tomorrow, cos i thought something was missing since water kept dripping out the front from the white lil pipe, until i saw a pic someone else posted and they actually did have a cup to catch the water.


----------



## january noir (Apr 21, 2009)

I just ordered the table top model from Amazon.com.
I've always wanted one, especially the roll away, but I don't have room for it so I'll be happy with this one.   It will actually work out better because it's portable which is a good thing since travel between 2 homes.


----------



## jerseyjill (Apr 21, 2009)

january noir said:


> I just ordered the table top model from Amazon.com.
> I've always wanted one, especially the roll away, but I don't have room for it so I'll be happy with this one.   It will actually work out better because it's portable which is a good thing since travel between 2 homes.



I ordered this one but am having trouble getting the steam to dissipate inside of the hood. I must have done something wrong when assembling. The steam puffs outside of the hood. 
I get frustrated very easy and will put it away. But I am trying not to go that route, because i know it is so beneficial for my hair!


----------



## january noir (Apr 21, 2009)

jerseyjill said:


> I ordered this one but am having trouble getting the steam to dissipate inside of the hood. I must have done something wrong when assembling. The steam puffs outside of the hood.
> I get frustrated very easy and will put it away. But I am trying not to go that route, because i know it is so beneficial for my hair!



You are probably just nervous and excited.  Put it away and wait until you have more time and more patience and a fresh outlook.   I get like this when I'm anxious and want to hurry up and use a new purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2009)

I used my for the 1st time today for about an hour w/ AE Garlic Conditioner.  It felt very, very good.  I purchased the one from SalonsRUS via e-bay for $129 (free shipping). I also read that you should use Distilled Water to fill the reservoir.

I will definitely add ithis step to my weekly DC rotation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2009)

No Dripping whatsoever.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

OMG!!!! I have the SAME Sofa!!! 
Cool!




TaraDyan said:


> Yessssss, I totally agree. I received a hair steamer for Christmas, and I tell ya, I don't remember life before it. I do the same procedures as you; apply DC, pile hair loosely, secure with plastic clip ... but I only steam for about 20-30 minutes. I don't use a plastic cap either.
> 
> I also think my conditioner absorbs better into my hair with my steamer than it did with a hooded dryer and plastic cap. I just did a steam treatment this evening with Aubrey Organics GPB mixed with Honeysuckle Rose. I even took some photos to show how well it was absorbed after the steam:
> 
> ...


----------



## jerseyjill (Apr 24, 2009)

january noir said:


> You are probably just nervous and excited.  Put it away and wait until you have more time and more patience and a fresh outlook.   I get like this when I'm anxious and want to hurry up and use a new purchase.




Ironically January - I had the steamer for like 2-3 weeks b4 I put it together. Then I put it together and nver tried to work it for another 2 weeks!!! 
But I am putting it own for another week nd then I will try again. But I need it bad because I am 9 weeks post! I need steaming on a weekly basis!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 24, 2009)

What's the best way to steam, cap or no cap?  

I'm on the edge, I am about to purchase a stand steamer.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 24, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I used my for the 1st time today for about an hour w/ AE Garlic Conditioner.  It felt very, very good.  I purchased the one from *SalonsRUS* via e-bay for $129 (free shipping). I also read that you should use Distilled Water to fill the reservoir.
> 
> I will definitely add ithis step to my weekly DC rotation.


I looked up this vendor but could not find them, do you mind posting a link?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Apr 24, 2009)

http://salonsrus.com/shopnow//catalog/index.php?cPath=43&osCsid=4bf5d1505cca41d18287489910079507

here is the link


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 24, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> http://salonsrus.com/shopnow//catalog/index.php?cPath=43&osCsid=4bf5d1505cca41d18287489910079507
> 
> here is the link


Hehe!! I was searching on Ebay!! Thank you 

ETA: Was the steamer easy to assemble?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 24, 2009)

TaraDyan said:


> Yessssss, I totally agree. I received a hair steamer for Christmas, and I tell ya, I don't remember life before it. I do the same procedures as you; apply DC, pile hair loosely, secure with plastic clip ... but I only steam for about 20-30 minutes. I don't use a plastic cap either.
> 
> I also think my conditioner absorbs better into my hair with my steamer than it did with a hooded dryer and plastic cap.  I just did a steam treatment this evening with Aubrey Organics GPB mixed with Honeysuckle Rose.  I even took some photos to show how well it was absorbed after the steam:
> 
> ...


Now I see your secret, why your hair is blinging all over the place 

Did you order your model from SalonRus? I'm about this close to ordering.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 24, 2009)

I just ordered the SalonRUs hair steamer! I plan to spend half of my tax refund and this is my frist ME gift -$129 with free shipping!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 24, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> I just ordered the SalonRUs hair steamer! I plan to spend half of my tax refund and this is my frist ME gift -$129 with free shipping!


 

Yayyy - you guys are going to love it!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 24, 2009)

Blaque*Angel said:


> i ended up ordering a Aphrodite professional steamer  i cant wait!!!
> 
> i'm surprised that a lot of people in the states dont get their hair "steamed" at salons. its very popular in england


 

I know - I've been getting my hair steamed on an off from the early 90s, so I would think it would be the same in the States too in terms of popularity.   Steaming is such a big big thing over here!


----------



## njerannce (Apr 24, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> I know - I've been getting my hair steamed on an off from the early 90s, so I would think it would be the same in the States too in terms of popularity.  Steaming is such a big big thing over here!


 
cream tee can i ask where you got your steamer from or where i can get one in the uk? ive tried typing it in on google but im not having much luck!
TIA


----------



## taz007 (Apr 24, 2009)

You gals will not regret it!  I am sitting under my steamer now steamin' in some henna.

Ahhhhhhh, feels good !


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 24, 2009)

I can't wait to get mine.  I ordered the steam Monday.  It should be here any minutes.  I may have to wait til next Monday since I have it being delivered to my job.  I don't want nothing so precious being left at my house while no one is home.  I don't care if it's heavy bring it home


----------



## LushLox (Apr 24, 2009)

njerannce said:


> cream tee can i ask where you got your steamer from or where i can get one in the uk? ive tried typing it in on google but im not having much luck!
> TIA




Sure, I bought mine from here: http://www.beautyhairproducts.net/i...ment/aphrodite-professional-steamer/p_53.html Try not to baulk too much at the price!  Just think it's for your hair! 

They also sell it at pak cosmetics in Finsbury Park, so if you drive you can just pop in and pick it up.  Phone first and check that they have one in stock though.


----------



## Charz (Apr 24, 2009)

Mine is coming on Monday


----------



## locabouthair (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm trying to be patient until mine comes. I gotta wait three more weeks : (


----------



## january noir (Apr 24, 2009)

I decided to also order the adjustable one on the stand.   I am nervous because I hope it's not too big for my living space.   I will leave the tabletop one over my SO's and the stand-model at my place.


----------



## january noir (Apr 26, 2009)

jerseyjill said:


> Ironically January - I had the steamer for like 2-3 weeks b4 I put it together. Then I put it together and nver tried to work it for another 2 weeks!!!
> But I am putting it own for another week nd then I will try again. But I need it bad because I am 9 weeks post! I need steaming on a weekly basis!



Hi Jerseyjill!  Did you assemble your steamer yet?   
If you still need help, let me know.  I put mine together last night and I can help you want.  

I am doing my Ovation treatment now and after I rinse that out, I'm going to use the last of my WEN Re-moist Hydrating Mask with my steamer.  I can't wait to see how my hair turns out.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 26, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> I just ordered the SalonRUs hair steamer! I plan to spend half of my tax refund and this is my frist ME gift -$129 with free shipping!




awesome CurlDiva. this is the one that I am ordering too.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 26, 2009)

january noir said:


> I decided to also order the adjustable one on the stand.   I am nervous because I hope it's not too big for my living space.   I will leave the tabletop one over my SO's and the stand-model at my place.




Trust me, after you have your steam you will FIND space for it!   I've got the adjustable one too.  I've had to take all my shoes and coats out of my hallway closet and find other homes for them, all so I can store my hood dryer and steamer neatly away! It's _so_  worth it! 

Do come back on and let us know how your treatment was!


----------



## january noir (Apr 26, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Trust me, after you have your steam you will FIND space for it!   I've got the adjustable one too.  I've had to take all my shoes and coats out of my hallway closet and find other homes for them, all so I can store my hood dryer and steamer neatly away! It's _so_  worth it!
> 
> Do come back on and let us know how your treatment was!




I will, I will! 

I was thinking of putting it in the corner of my other bedroom (which is my home office.)   
Can you adjust the arm downward so it doesn't stick out so far when not being used?


----------



## LushLox (Apr 26, 2009)

january noir said:


> I will, I will!
> 
> I was thinking of putting it in the corner of my other bedroom (which is my home office.)
> Can you adjust the arm downward so it doesn't stick out so far when not being used?




I don't have one with an arm, it's obviously a different model.  Perhaps check the instructions.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 26, 2009)

_*^^^hey cous...left a post in the Wen thread...

okay, back to steamer...

so just checking...with the Pibbs, you can pull it apart if you had room to store it away in a closet...

is this not the case with the steamer?

Once its up...it up...no taking down and can readily put back together like the pibbs?*_


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 26, 2009)

I was planning to wait until the end of May but will most likely order this week.  I will send it to my momma's house cause I ain't got time for it to be sitting outside like someone else said on here.  I hope it's not sent by USPS cause I definitely can't trust them to get it right most times.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Trust me, after you have your steam you will FIND space for it!  I've got the adjustable one too. I've had to take all my shoes and coats out of my hallway closet and find other homes for them, all so I can store my hood dryer and steamer neatly away! It's _so_ worth it!
> 
> Do come back on and let us know how your treatment was!


 
Cream Tee:  You are absoultely right.  I did the exact same thing !  I kept trying to think about how/where I was going to 'store' it with my hooded dryer etc... But Chile'.......After I used it..........I went to re-arranging closets, coats, shoes and found a place for it with The Quickness !


----------



## LushLox (Apr 26, 2009)

Mona Lisa, with an adjustable steamer you will be able to dismantle and put it away, just like with your dryer. 

The only thing is it is a hassle sometimes putting it all together again, but I'll take the inconvenience if it means hassle free new growth!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Cream Tee:  You are absoultely right.  I did the exact same thing !  I kepy trying to think about how/where I was going to 'store' it with my hooded dryer etc... But Chile'.......After I used it..........I went to re-arranging closets, coats, shoes and found a place for it with The Quickness !





Oh yes.  The storage issue will be the least of your problems after you run those hands through your soft silky hair!!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't even care about storage.  It will straight be standing up in my bedroom if I can't stuff it somewhere.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 26, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Oh yes. The storage issue will be the least of your problems after you run those hands through your soft silky hair!!


 

_*Y'all are funny!  *_

_*Thank you! Got it.*_


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I don't even care about storage. It will straight be standing up in my bedroom if I can't stuff it somewhere.


 

_I'm going to take the Pibbs down, store in a closet and keep the steamer in my bedroom.  I have a plan now..._


----------



## Samchat123 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have one.  I got the Melissa Hair Processor/Steamer from buyritebeauty.com for $199 as an '08 Christmas gift.  I didn't pay shipping because they have a store in Dallas.  

They also sale the Pibbs Misty, but it's $575.00, too much for me.  My only complaints about the Melissa is that the back of my hair doesn't get steamed as well as the rest, and I have noticed some of the small screws starting to rust.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2009)

Samchat123 said:


> I have one. I got the Melissa Hair Processor/Steamer from buyritebeauty.com for $199 as a '08 Christmas gift. I didn't pay shipping because the have a store in Dallas.
> 
> They also sale the Pibbs Misty, but it's $575.00, too much for me. My only complaints about the Melissa is that the back of my hair doesn't get steamed as well as the rest, and I have noticed some of the small screws starting to rust.


 

Are you filling your reservoir with "Distilled" Water?  If not, I think you probably should. I read it's best to use with Distilled.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2009)

Samchat123 said:


> I have one. I got the Melissa Hair Processor/Steamer from buyritebeauty.com for $199 as a '08 Christmas gift. I didn't pay shipping because the have a store in Dallas.
> 
> They also sale the Pibbs Misty, but it's $575.00, too much for me. My only complaints about the Melissa is that the back of my hair doesn't get steamed as well as the rest, and I have noticed some of the small screws starting to rust.


 
Are you using Distilled Water to fill your Reservoir?  I think I read somewhere, it is best to use Distilled Water.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 26, 2009)

^^^  I agree, I only use distilled water in my steamer reservoir.


----------



## Samchat123 (Apr 26, 2009)

I am using Distilled water.  The sales rep explained that "you get what you pay for".  He told me that the cheaper one was made with inferior parts, so he recommended I clean it with distilled vinegar once a month.  Maybe the vinegar is causing the screws to rust.  Overall, I'm happy with the performance.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 26, 2009)

Samchat123 said:


> I have one.  I got the Melissa Hair Processor/Steamer from buyritebeauty.com for $199 as a '08 Christmas gift.  I didn't pay shipping because the have a store in Dallas.
> 
> They also sale the Pibbs Misty, but it's $575.00, too much for me.  My only complaints about the Melissa is that the back of my hair doesn't get steamed as well as the rest, and I have noticed some of the small screws starting to rust.




Good job you got the cheaper version, because seriously, you don't have to be spending those inflated amounts for steamer.  $575 is far too much when essentially all you're wanting is some steam.

The most important element to look for in a steamer (in my opinion) is a thermostat to control the intensity of the steam.


----------



## january noir (Apr 26, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> It was delivered by US Postal Service, signature required.
> 
> I got it today!!! Here's my:
> 
> ...




This is the best review of this product!  Thank you!  
If I didn't come back and read this thread, I would have packed this thing up and sent it right back.   It was the cup that I was having a problem with.  I took it out and put it back in and now it's working beautifully!  

I'll let you all know my results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2009)

Glad you "like "it...but the more you use it ...you're gonna IT!  It makes you want to pull out every single conditioner in your stash and steam, steam, steam.  

I 'temporarily' put my heat cap in the closet.  I have one like a hooded dryer (stand up w/wheels).  So no bodily adjustments needed. Only space adjustments

Enjoy ! ! ! !


----------



## jerseyjill (Apr 26, 2009)

I am so jealous. Maybe I'll try to get mineto work again today. I feel like I am missing out! And I shouldnt be, because own one!


----------



## january noir (Apr 26, 2009)

jerseyjill said:


> I am so jealous. Maybe I'll try to get mineto work again today. I feel like I am missing out! And I shouldnt be, because own one!



Hey Jersey!  PM me if you need help getting yours to work. 
It was a challenging figuring out how to assemble the bonnet, but once I did figure it out, it was easy.   If it does't emit steam and the alarm is on, just take out the cup and readjust it.  It will work.  I think they must package it so that the heating elements aren't engaged until it's set up.


----------



## Solitude (Apr 26, 2009)

Not me. I just use a hot, wet towel and a plastic cap.


----------



## january noir (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm baaaa aack!

My steam conditioning experience felt great.  The HAIR GIFT counter top model turned out to work very, very well once I got it together and figured out why it wasn't working.  Thanks to the fantastic and helpful review posted by Finding Me.  Thanks girl! 

The steam came out strong and lasted for 20-30 minutes.  
I did swivel my chair around so that the back of my hair would get conditioned as well and that's based on another review (I can't remember who though) that said that the steam wasn't as strong on the nape/neck area.

I was rushing to get out of the house, so after the steam, I rinsed and threw 4 or 5 curlers in my hair, got under the hair dryer for 20 minutes.  My hair was still damp/wet in some spots, but overall, the curls were bouncy and shiney.   Last night, I pin curled and I'm wearing my hair out today which is not often for me; my hair looks pretty.   

The counter top model by HAIR GIFT is a keeper.  I will store and use that one over my SO's house.

I also purchased the Hair Conditioning Steamer, Model HO-5, from JTE System site. 
http://www.jte-system.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_6

They have a little video you can watch that shows the features in action.

I can't wait to see, what, if any, difference between the professional steamer and the counter top one for home use.  The professional steamer I will keep at my house.   I will post  about that one later.

I'm going to be a steaming fool! 

http://www.jte-system.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_6


----------



## LushLox (Apr 27, 2009)

Awww I'm glad you liked it January! Told ya! 

Just looking at that link; did you buy that item for $1,000!!! 

ETA: Ignore my foolishness, I just scrolled down to see what you actually bought! Phew!!!  Don't scare folks like that 

You are going to LOVE that steamer!


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 27, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Awww I'm glad you liked it January! Told ya!
> 
> *Just looking at that link; did you buy that item for $1,000!!! *
> 
> ...



you too! I darn near fainted and then I came back and reread JN's post and then scrolled down.


----------



## january noir (Apr 27, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Awww I'm glad you liked it January! Told ya!
> 
> Just looking at that link; did you buy that item for $1,000!!!
> 
> ...


 

 I did the same thing when I first went to that site 
I can't even imagine buying a steamer for $1000 or even the Pibbs one for that matter. 
You were right Cream Tee!  I love steaming.  I want to do it again tonight.


----------



## january noir (Apr 27, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> you too! I darn near fainted and then I came back and reread JN's post and then scrolled down.


 
Right?  That other one looks like Robby the Robot!


----------



## njerannce (Apr 27, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Sure, I bought mine from here: http://www.beautyhairproducts.net/i...ment/aphrodite-professional-steamer/p_53.html Try not to baulk too much at the price! Just think it's for your hair!
> 
> They also sell it at pak cosmetics in Finsbury Park, so if you drive you can just pop in and pick it up. Phone first and check that they have one in stock though.


 
ummm thats a heck of alot of money Cream Tee!! but whenever i get my hair steamed at the salon it does feel great afterwards and i supposed id save money by doing it at home.  Il have to order it online as i live in leeds and Finsbury park is abit of a trek for me. I get paid on thursday so i think il get one.  Ive seen some on ebay that are a little cheaper.  are the table top ones any good? Oh what the hell il just get one, you all are raving so much that im starting feel like i NEED this in my life.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 27, 2009)

Well you know - it was the money that I was spending at the stylist that weighed it up for me.  Let's see, the steamer cost me £300, previously I was spending £15 a week for one treatment.  I bought the steamer in September, so it paid for itself a long time ago, particularly because I steam twice a week now.

A steamer isn't essential, but if you suffer from chronically dry hair like I did then the steam really will sort the problem out - and quickly too.  However, it's by no means essential of course, and you can still get healthy hair without purchasing one.


----------



## njerannce (Apr 27, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Well you know - it was the money that I was spending at the stylist that weighed it up for me. Let's see, the steamer cost me £300, previously I was spending £15 a week for one treatment. I bought the steamer in September, so it paid for itself a long time ago, particularly because I steam twice a week now.
> 
> A steamer isn't essential, but if you suffer from chronically dry hair like I did then the steam really will sort the problem out - and quickly too. However, it's by no means essential of course, and you can still get healthy hair without purchasing one.


 
No im definately going to get one.  My hair is always much easier to manage after a steam. Plus im thinking it will help me stretch out relaxers further and more easily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Well you know - it was the money that I was spending at the stylist that weighed it up for me. Let's see, the steamer cost me £300, previously I was spending £15 a week for one treatment. I bought the steamer in September, so it paid for itself a long time ago, particularly because I steam twice a week now.
> 
> A steamer isn't essential, but if you suffer from chronically dry hair like I did then the steam really will sort the problem out - and quickly too. However, it's by no means essential of course, and you can still get healthy hair without purchasing one.


 
It's def worth the investment.  My hair is ultra dry, damaged, and overprocessed.  This single 'tool' has been a life saver and one of the best purchases I've made thus far.  It will help you get the most out of your products & your hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 27, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Well you know - it was the money that I was spending at the stylist that weighed it up for me.  Let's see, the steamer cost me £300, previously I was spending £15 a week for one treatment.  I bought the steamer in September, so it paid for itself a long time ago, particularly because I steam twice a week now.
> 
> A steamer isn't essential, but if you suffer from chronically dry hair like I did then the steam really will sort the problem out - and quickly too.  However, it's by no means essential of course, and you can still get healthy hair without purchasing one.


Totally 

I could hear your accent while reading your post! How cool is that!! Love your screen name to!!


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 28, 2009)

MY BABY HAS ARRIVED.  HIS NAME IS RICOI can't wait to get home and rev him up.  I'm in twists right now, can I still use him?

Someone let me know!


----------



## anniev2 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dreamsicles said:


> I have a silly question. If you are using the steamer to condition your hair, do you put on a plastic cap when your under it or it doesn't matter?



Excellent question!  How is is different isn't the hair "steaming" under the plastic cap with a regular dryer anyway?


----------



## LushLox (Apr 28, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> MY BABY HAS ARRIVED.  HIS NAME IS RICOI can't wait to get home and rev him up.  I'm in twists right now, can I still use him?
> 
> Someone let me know!



Congratulations and welcome to the club! 

I don't see why you can't use it while you've got twists.  You'll obviously need to slap the conditioner on evenly to ensure you get good coverage, and away you go.

Let us know what you think!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 28, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the club!
> 
> I don't see why you can't use it while you've got twists. You'll obviously need to slap the conditioner on evenly to ensure you get good coverage, and away you go.
> 
> Let us know what you think!


 

I do all of my conditioning in twists. This is not a problem at all!


----------



## Charz (Apr 28, 2009)

I got my steamer yesterday! His name is Lamonte' btw.

I did a DC with some Banana Brulee and let me tell you. My hair felt so soft after it dried. I love it so much. I also used it as a pre-treatment for my clay facial mask. I just put my face into the steam for a minute or two. My pores were singing after that treatment. I can't wait to do my protein treatment!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 28, 2009)

I have had my steamer for 4 months. I need to put it together...


----------



## anniev2 (Apr 28, 2009)

do you steam with or without a cap?


----------



## taz007 (Apr 28, 2009)

anniev2 said:


> do you steam with or without a cap?



I steam 3x per week without a cap.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 28, 2009)

anniev2 said:


> do you steam with or without a cap?


 

No cap. This allows the Steam to infuse hair strands


----------



## AngelDoll (Apr 28, 2009)

It looks like I am going to have to break down and buy myself a steamer. I just have to figure out a way to justify it with DH. Do you ladies have any good ideas?


----------



## LushLox (Apr 28, 2009)

The cap issue is an individual thing.  I wear a cap, but I still get all the benefits of the steam.  When I tried to steam without the cap I ended up over conditioning, but this doesn't mean it'll be the same for those who choose not to wear a cap though.

Try it without the cap, and see if you like it, but listen to your hair.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 28, 2009)

AngelDoll said:


> It looks like I am going to have to break down and buy myself a steamer. I just have to figure out a way to justify it with DH. Do you ladies have any good ideas?



I just bought it and explained later


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 28, 2009)

AngelDoll said:


> It looks like I am going to have to break down and buy myself a steamer. I just have to figure out a way to justify it with DH. Do you ladies have any good ideas?


 
AD!!!! Hi there! 

Well, just share that you have made sooo much progress - you would love to make even more.... That is what I said....

Try the homegrown treat - and then let him feel the softness


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 28, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I just bought it and explained later


 
Hence why mine is still in the box.......I just explained it the other day


----------



## LushLox (Apr 28, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I just bought it and explained later



 lmao now *that's*  the way to do it!


----------



## jendazzler (Apr 28, 2009)

Geesh! You guys are really making me want to get one of these.


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 28, 2009)

I just did my steam treatment.  I was so excited.  It was very easy to put together.  I used Poland Spring Water and went to steaming after a quick wash.

My hair's twists pretty much broke apart under the pressure of the water in the shower.  I guess I should have used pantyhose as suggested from another member here.  Anyway, it's in a pony and I'm gonna airdry.  The apply some shea butter to see how my hair feels.


I am in love.  Thank you LHCF


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 28, 2009)

january noir said:


> I'm baaaa aack!
> 
> My steam conditioning experience felt great. The HAIR GIFT counter top model turned out to work very, very well once I got it together and figured out why it wasn't working. Thanks to the fantastic and helpful review posted by Finding Me. Thanks girl!
> 
> ...


 
Is there a specific reason why you got this steamer instead of the one from Eva's? TIA.


----------



## january noir (Apr 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Is there a specific reason why you got this steamer instead of the one from Eva's? TIA.



Who's Eva? 
No particular reason other than I went to Amazon.com after getting tired of going back and forth through the thread and seeing many links for practically the same type of steamer, similar prices, etc.   

Well all the steamers on Amazon.com were out of stock and at the bottom of the page were links to salon equipment stores and JTE was one of them.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 28, 2009)

january noir said:


> Who's Eva?
> No particular reason other than I went to Amazon.com after getting tired of going back and forth through the thread and seeing many links for practically the same type of steamer, similar prices, etc.
> 
> Well all the steamers on Amazon.com were out of stock and at the bottom of the page were links to salon equipment stores and JTE was one of them.


 
Oops I meant Salon Outfitters.  Here is the link:
http://salonsrus.com/shopnow//catalog/index.php?cPath=43&osCsid=5903a787d12248639a7d9716e3831a23

I was just wondering if you had done some comparison shopping and figured the one you chose was a better deal.  Thanks. How much was your total including shipping?

ETA:  Nevermind on the shipping I just clicked on the link.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 28, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> I just did my steam treatment.  I was so excited.  It was very easy to put together.  I used Poland Spring Water and went to steaming after a quick wash.
> 
> My hair's twists pretty much broke apart under the pressure of the water in the shower.  I guess I should have used pantyhose as suggested from another member here.  Anyway, it's in a pony and I'm gonna airdry.  The apply some shea butter to see how my hair feels.
> 
> ...




Another fully paid up member of the steam club! 

Sorry about your twists though - I didn't think about that!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 29, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> I just did my steam treatment. I was so excited. It was very easy to put together. I used Poland Spring Water and went to steaming after a quick wash.
> 
> *My hair's twists pretty much broke apart under the pressure of the water in the shower. *I guess I should have used pantyhose as suggested from another member here. Anyway, it's in a pony and I'm gonna airdry. The apply some shea butter to see how my hair feels.
> 
> ...


 
I put a small roller on the ends of my hair when I wash in twists....They don't come undone in the Shower! 
HTH.


----------



## Shay72 (May 1, 2009)

I finally bought my steamer.  I believe I have been talking about it for 6 months.  I got the one from Salonsrus/Salon Outfitters.  I can't wait to use it !


----------



## january noir (May 1, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I finally bought my steamer.  I believe I have been talking about it for 6 months.  I got the one from Salonsrus/Salon Outfitters.  I can't wait to use it !



You'll love it.


----------



## Shay72 (May 1, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I finally bought my steamer. I believe I have been talking about it for 6 months. I got the one from Salonsrus/Salon Outfitters. I can't wait to use it !


 
I got an e-mail saying it has shipped already and I should receive it by next Friday or the following Monday.  I love that type of customer service!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2009)

I just Steamed Again !  It is actually quite Addictive. I used the Germen D' Trigo Wheat Germ Hair Conditioner for an hour.  My, my,my !


----------



## january noir (May 1, 2009)

I'm steaming tomorrow.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (May 1, 2009)

*This is on my list to buy but I'm not sure which one to get now.  I thought I would get the one from that SalonRUs website but now I'm interested in the one JanuaryNoir posted...it costs more.  BUT it has different steam settings and the stand is adjustable.  I didn't see any description on the SalonRUs website.  I can't be so sure if it's adjustable or not...if there are more than one setting or not. Didn't someone post that they didn't get a cup with theirs?  

Update: I've found a few vendors on Ebay with descriptions of their steamer...so now I have more options....
*


----------



## Shay72 (May 2, 2009)

^^ I had the same issue.  The SalonRus one is adjustable:
http://salonsrus.com/shopnow//catal...id=89&osCsid=5903a787d12248639a7d9716e3831a23


----------



## mlj (May 2, 2009)

I got my steamer ya'll 


I will update with results later


----------



## LushLox (May 2, 2009)

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *This is on my list to buy but I'm not sure which one to get now.  I thought I would get the one from that SalonRUs website but now I'm interested in the one JanuaryNoir posted...it costs more.  BUT it has different steam settings and the stand is adjustable.  I didn't see any description on the SalonRUs website.  I can't be so sure if it's adjustable or not...if there are more than one setting or not. Didn't someone post that they didn't get a cup with theirs?
> 
> Update: I've found a few vendors on Ebay with descriptions of their steamer...so now I have more options....
> *




If you can afford the adjustable one, as that is more expensive, I would go for that one.  The difference between these type of steamers and the table top ones is very noticeable.   I don't think the table top steamers offers variable steam settings, which is quite key imo.

I  steaming!!!!  I won't be steaming again until Tuesday morning though, so I'll have to wait a while for my next fix.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (May 2, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> ^^ I had the same issue.  The SalonRus one is adjustable:
> http://salonsrus.com/shopnow//catal...id=89&osCsid=5903a787d12248639a7d9716e3831a23



*I must have overlooked that on the site, my bad. Now, on ebay there is one that I seem to like....I think it's a light purple or lilac in color--costs a little more too. I'm debating on getting one of those waterstick things that sareca posted about...I'm thinking I should invest in that first (since it filters hard water minerals and chlorine from your shower water). *


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 2, 2009)

I am about to steam in a min.  I just took out the last 2 rows of box braids in the back and I am loving the waves of my 7 1/2 month post hair.  Now that I have the steamer and its is helping manage the new growth I am seriously thinking of going all natural.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (May 2, 2009)

jendazzler said:


> Geesh! You guys are really making me want to get one of these.


 

You need to get one.  I'm under mine right now.


----------



## sareca (May 4, 2009)

I'm steaming my kinky twists right now. I love this thing. I steamed my hair (on high) and my face (on low) this morning.  Before I got the steamer I was using the towel method. The towel method was better than nothing but there's really no comparison.


----------



## donewit-it (May 4, 2009)

I'll be steaming tonight.  I can't wait.


----------



## LushLox (May 4, 2009)

I'm steaming tomorrow. It's been a week since I last did it, I'm starting to get withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## taz007 (May 4, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> I'm steaming tomorrow. It's been a week since I last did it, I'm starting to get withdrawal symptoms.


  I hear ya!  I just got done steaming my hair this morning.

It feels soooo good!


----------



## jeabai (May 4, 2009)

taz007 said:


> You gals will not regret it! I am sitting under my steamer now steamin' in some henna.
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, feels good !


 

Could you share your technique? How long do you leave your Henna on? With or Without cap What kind of steamer etc...TIA!


----------



## taz007 (May 4, 2009)

jbailey said:


> Could you share your technique? How long do you leave your Henna on? With or Without cap What kind of steamer etc...TIA!



First, I oil my hair with the Vatika oil.  I then mix about 50% moisturizing conditioner, 30% henna, 10% Amla, and 10% indigo (make sure that you mix in the indigo right before you put it in your hair).  

I then apply the mix and put my hair into three twists and pin them on top of my head.  I sit under the steamer with my hair uncovered for about an hour.  I have yet to have any of the mix fall out of my hair or drip.

I then rinse and follow my usual moisturizing ritual with Joico products.

I have the SalonsRUs steamer.  As soon as my husband finishes converting one of our bedrooms into my salon, I will post a pic. (Loves me some DH! ) 

HTH.


----------



## jeabai (May 4, 2009)

taz007 said:


> First, I oil my hair with the Vatika oil. I then mix about 50% moisturizing conditioner, 30% henna, 10% Amla, and 10% indigo (make sure that you mix in the indigo right before you put it in your hair).
> 
> I then apply the mix and put my hair into three twists and pin them on top of my head. I sit under the steamer with my hair uncovered for about an hour. I have yet to have any of the mix fall out of my hair or drip.
> 
> ...


 

Oh YEAH! I've got the hookup now!  Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## LushLox (May 4, 2009)

^^^Wow you're turning a bedroom into a mini salon. That is beyond cool!


----------



## taz007 (May 4, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> ^^^Wow you're turning a bedroom into a mini salon. That is beyond cool!



Tryin' to be like a *low* budget Real Housewives of Atlanta


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (May 4, 2009)

*I cannot wait to get one of these things...I'm sure it will work great with my staple deep conditioner (Ultra Black Hair Conditioner).  Stimulating conditioner + steam = intense treatment for my hair/scalp.*


----------



## Charz (May 4, 2009)

I am sitting under mine as we speak. I am DC with AOHSR! I love this thing! It makes my conditioners much more effective. I can use less product in general and the product that I do use is supercharged!


----------



## donewit-it (May 4, 2009)

I just finished steaming for about 40 minutes.  I am sooooo in love.

My hair a breeze to detangle too.  Grant it, I had two week old twists in my hair having been washed and conditioned.  It took me about 30 minutes.  It wasn't per se a shorter time to detangle, but just not so much pulling.

I'm curious to see how my puff is gonna turn out tomorrow.


----------



## donewit-it (May 6, 2009)

I'm steaming again.  I wet my hair in the shower this morning and put it in another puff today with no products.  My hair was so soft.  I know its the steamer.

Ladies, if you don't have one, get one


----------



## SpiritJunkie (May 6, 2009)

Dyam!  I need to get with this.  i want beautiful hair too!


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2009)

I've been tracking the shipment of my steamer.  It's in Hagerstown, MD right now. I can't wait!


----------



## LushLox (May 7, 2009)

Have you got it yet Shay?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2009)

If I've said it Once, I've said it 1,000 Times -- I absolutely Love My Steamer!  I know it takes up alot of room (Thank God for Walk-In Closets) but It was by far, one of the Best Investments in my Healthy Hair Journey that I've made.

It gives your Product that Extra Sumthin' and your Hair just feels wonderful while it's steaming and during the rinse and once you set/style.  So, if you love Conditioning Products like I do, you want to Get the Most out of them the Steamer is the Way to Go. It does that Extra thing to your Deep Conditioning Treatments.  And I love my Mastex Heat Cap too, but I end up putting it back in the Box Last night (temporarily).

I am telling you Ladies......................I just Love My Steamer.


----------



## Shay72 (May 7, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Have you got it yet Shay?


  It is here!!! It's at my parent's house because I didn't trust Fed Ex to deliver it to me. I will get it this weekend.   I can not wait !


----------



## january noir (May 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> It is here!!! It's at my parent's house because I didn't trust Fed Ex to deliver it to me. I will get it this weekend.   I can not wait !



Good!  You're going to love it.   My hair is still smooth and silky from Sunday's steam....


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 7, 2009)

I am in the process of taking my box braids out and then on Sat I am going to STEAM after I do my Henna Gloss.  I am too excited.  I have steamed before but it has only been in braids.


----------



## taz007 (May 7, 2009)

I am going to steam first thing tomorrow morning.  I missed my Wednesday routine and I am having some steamin' withdrawal symptoms .

I will be prepping my hair with Vatika oil tonight.  In the morning I will apply either Kenra MC or AOHSR moisturizer.  Then ....

I can't wait!


----------



## january noir (May 7, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am in the process of taking my box braids out and then on Sat I am going to STEAM after I do my Henna Gloss.  I am too excited.  I have steamed before but it has only been in braids.



Ohhh get ready!   My hair is so silky after I steam.


----------



## Shay72 (May 8, 2009)

The steamer is in the bldg! I put it together with no help from the directions.  WTH was that?  Anyways it was really easy to do it from the pics. I will be steaming at some point tonight. I forgot to get distilled water from the store.  Is bottled water okay?


----------



## LushLox (May 8, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> It is here!!! It's at my parent's house because I didn't trust Fed Ex to deliver it to me. I will get it this weekend.   I can not wait !



Yayyy  Be sure to post your results when you're done! 

Bottle water will be fine, just this once, but you really do need the distilled water, to protect your steamer over the longer term! 

I wish I could be a first time steamer all over again, the shock over the results is like no other feeling!


----------



## Shay72 (May 8, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Yayyy  Be sure to post your results when you're done!
> 
> Bottle water will be fine, just this once, but you really do need the distilled water, to protect your steamer over the longer term!
> 
> I wish I could be a first time steamer all over again, the shock over the results is like no other feeling!


 
That's what I thought so that was actually my plan to use just this once. Will report back later.


----------



## LushLox (May 8, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> If I've said it Once, I've said it 1,000 Times -- I absolutely Love My Steamer! I know it takes up alot of room (Thank God for Walk-In Closets) but It was by far, one of the Best Investments in my Healthy Hair Journey that I've made.
> 
> It gives your Product that Extra Sumthin' and your Hair just feels wonderful while it's steaming and during the rinse and once you set/style. So, if you love Conditioning Products like I do, you want to Get the Most out of them the Steamer is the Way to Go. It does that Extra thing to your Deep Conditioning Treatments. And I love my Mastex Heat Cap too, but I end up putting it back in the Box Last night (temporarily).
> 
> I am telling you Ladies......................I just Love My Steamer.



I bought a heat cap - I couldn't feel a damn thing.  It's been sitting in it's box since last September.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> I bought a heat cap - I couldn't feel a damn thing. It's been sitting in it's box since last September.


 
What kind did you buy?  I purchased the Mastex Heat Cap and it works Great.  Like a Deep Baking Heat.  

However...................Now Da' SteamA is the 'Bombdiggity.'  And you and I are both Hooked.  I think we are trying to see who can Out Steam each other.

I just think it is taking the Performance of My Products to a Whole New Level.  I Heart It !


----------



## Shay72 (May 8, 2009)

I'm steaming right now.  One thing I know already is I gotta let this thing warm up so it is ready when I'm ready.  Also I am sitting at my desk using my laptop.  That never happens.  I'm generally on the floor or bed so at least 1 of my 2 desks are getting used.  I forgot to put on my cotton coil so this stuff is dripping.  That's okay I have on one of my many hair shirts.  I will only have preliminary results tonight because I will leave the dc in overnight.


----------



## Hot40 (May 8, 2009)

Is this simular to the steamers ina salon?
What does it do?


----------



## donewit-it (May 8, 2009)

I've been using Poland Spring water.  I need distilled, but I was impatient.  I hope it is okay.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> I've been using Poland Spring water. I need distilled, but I was impatient. I hope it is okay.erplexed


 
To be on the Safe Side: When you get a chance, I would probably pick up a few Jugs of Distilled.


----------



## LushLox (May 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What kind did you buy?  I purchased the Mastex Heat Cap and it works Great.  Like a Deep Baking Heat.
> 
> However...................Now Da' SteamA is the 'Bombdiggity.'  And you and I are both Hooked.  I think we are trying to see who can Out Steam each other.
> 
> I just think it is taking the Performance of My Products to a Whole New Level.  I Heart It !



I forget the brand - it's probably different to the one you have. When I compare the heat cap to the steam, the cap just doesn't equate.  My hair felt the damn same! 

If I ever run out of my good products, it's good to know that the steamer makes ordinary conditioners perform a hell of a lot better! 



Shay72 said:


> I'm steaming right now.  One thing I know already is I gotta let this thing warm up so it is ready when I'm ready.  Also I am sitting at my desk using my laptop.  That never happens.  I'm generally on the floor or bed so at least 1 of my 2 desks are getting used.  I forgot to put on my cotton coil so this stuff is dripping.  That's okay I have on one of my many hair shirts.  I will only have preliminary results tonight because I will leave the dc in overnight.



Yeah I have to let my steamer warm up for a few minutes prior to use, so I normally wash my hair, by the time I'm finished the steamer is ready to use.



Hot40 said:


> Is this simular to the steamers ina salon?
> What does it do?



Yes, I would imagine they are the same.  Ask for steam treatment in a salon just to at least experience it if you don't want to make such an investment at this time.

Steaming is considered to be a more effective way to deep condition hair as opposed to using a dryer, because it locks in moisture into the hair using steam, ensuring your hair is super hydrated.  It is excellent for oil treatments too - something I haven't done myself for a while.  Essentially it is very beneficial for keeping breakage at bay.  My ends looks 100% better after steaming on a regular and consistent basis.


----------



## january noir (May 9, 2009)

january noir said:


> I also purchased the Hair Conditioning Steamer, Model HO-5, from JTE System site.
> http://www.jte-system.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_6
> 
> They have a little video you can watch that shows the features in action.
> ...



I received the steamer from JTE System.   It steams very well, but my main complaints are:


Didn't come with any assembly instructions that made any sense (my SO put it together for me thank goodness). The one sheet of instructions that was included was obviously written by someone with zero command of the English language.
There was no measuring line on the water bottle.  I put too much water in the water dispenser and it overflowed the cup that catches excess water, TWICE!   I finally figured out how much water to add.
It has a 30 minute steaming interval (you can set a timer), but no automatic shut off if the steamer runs out of water.
The materials it is made of is not as impressive as the photo, that's ok, but I thought it would be heavier.
 I'm going to call them and see what they say about their product.  

I know this is extravagant, but I think I will buy the steamer from SalonsRUs when it's back in stock. (currently out stock thanks to the LHCF buying block I'm sure!)


----------



## LushLox (May 9, 2009)

Oh dear January, sorry to hear about your steamer.  I got the same one page instruction sheet too, no words though - just diagrams!  I managed to put it together after some initial frustrations.

I think mine goes for a about 45 minutes then it'll stop.

Certainly you should get a replacement if you're not entirely happy with what you have; it's not like these things are cheap to buy!


----------



## nikki2229 (May 9, 2009)

I'm under my steamer right now. I have the avocado mask on that Chamomile has in her fotki. 

I'm trying to infuse my hair with moisture so that I can flat iron it for mother's day.


----------



## january noir (May 9, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Oh dear January, sorry to hear about your steamer.  I got the same one page instruction sheet too, no words though - just diagrams!  I managed to put it together after some initial frustrations.
> 
> I think mine goes for a about 45 minutes then it'll stop.
> 
> Certainly you should get a replacement if you're not entirely happy with what you have; it's not like these things are cheap to buy!



 

At least you had diagrams 
Mine had 10 sentences of very broken and grammatically incorrect English.


----------



## Shay72 (May 14, 2009)

Okay ladies experiencing problems with my laptop omg I can't wait until I can get the Dell guy to my place.

I got two gallons of distilled water so I only used spring water once.  I have steamed 2x and of course I love it.  I have done it on dry hair and wet hair.  I think I will steam 1x/wk and alternate on wet & dry hair.  Loving it!!!!


----------



## AngelDoll (May 14, 2009)

*I want a steamer so bad, but I will have to hold off for now*. *Hopefully I will be blessed with one for my birthday.
*


----------



## Shay72 (May 14, 2009)

january noir said:


> I received the steamer from JTE System. It steams very well, but my main complaints are:
> 
> 
> Didn't come with any assembly instructions that made any sense (my SO put it together for me thank goodness). The one sheet of instructions that was included was obviously written by someone with zero command of the English language.
> ...


 
Let me tell you about the Salonrus one:

The instructions are worthless.  I used the picture to determine how to put it together and it's been trial & error figuring out how to use it.  

No line to indicate where to stop for the water either.  I've used it twice.  I'm getting closer to figuring out when to stop.

It has a 60 minute timer but automatically shuts off when the water runs out.  

I'm not sure if it runs for 30 minutes or 45 because by the time I fill it back up and it warms up I've lost track of time and don't want to get up and look. So....I think I do two 30 minute sessions....I think .

But for 129.99 no more no less,shipped within a week and the benefits for my hair... ! I'm good!


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (May 14, 2009)

i just bought one about a week ago from ebay. it was $129 with free shipping from salons r us. i've used it just once so far on 52 week post relaxer hair. there is a difference between using a steamer and sitting under a hair dryer. my hair was much easier to detangle and just felt more moisturized. i shed less during detangling also. i don't know why i waited so long to get one.it's definetely a keeper! 

but the instuctions are crap! but i figured out how to put it together.


----------



## january noir (May 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Let me tell you about the Salonrus one:
> 
> The instructions are worthless.  I used the picture to determine how to put it together and it's been trial & error figuring out how to use it.
> 
> ...



Dang!  Thanks for the info. Shay! 
I called JTE and they said that all of the steamers come from China but she did tell me how much to put in the water bowl (I figured that out myself though).  

I guess I might as well be happy with the 2 I have huh?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 14, 2009)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> i just bought one about a week ago from ebay. it was $129 with free shipping from salons r us. i've used it just once so far on 52 week post relaxer hair. there is a difference between using a steamer and sitting under a hair dryer. my hair was much easier to detangle and just felt more moisturized. i shed less during detangling also. i don't know why i waited so long to get one.it's definetely a keeper!
> 
> but *the instuctions are crap! *but i figured out how to put it together.


 

I totally agree. This is why I have not put mine together. The instructions totally suck!!!!


----------



## ReeN. (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey guys,
I own a tabletop hair steamer which also doubles as a facial steamer as well. If you google 'Aphrodite hair steamer' you should be able to order it from Aphrodite. 
Quick question though, are you supposed to use a shower cap when under the steamer or not??? Thanks in advance...


----------



## SelahOco (Aug 13, 2009)

ReeN. said:


> Hey guys,
> I own a tabletop hair steamer which also doubles as a facial steamer as well. If you google 'Aphrodite hair steamer' you should be able to order it from Aphrodite.
> Quick question though, are you supposed to use a shower cap when under the steamer or not??? Thanks in advance...



Nope...let your strands feel the steam cap-free.


----------



## henna555 (Aug 13, 2009)

when i go to my salon in london my stylist never puts a plastic cap when using the hair steamer and my hair is shiny and well condiotioned.


----------



## Prose Princess (Sep 20, 2009)

Has anyone tried adding glycerine or honeyquat to their conditioners prior to steaming and noticed a difference?  Do humectants make the conditioning properties of the steamer even more effective?? :scratchch


----------



## isabella09 (Sep 20, 2009)

Prose Princess said:


> Has anyone tried adding glycerine or honeyquat to their conditioners prior to steaming and noticed a difference? Do humectants make the conditioning properties of the steamer even more effective?? :scratchch


Great question, I would like to know too


----------



## Prose Princess (Sep 20, 2009)

Bumping!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

IMO:  If You Have Good Products, Using the Steamer will make them ALL GREAT PRODUCTS.  I haven't mixed them, Nor do I Feel the Need to. 

The Steamer will make your conditioners Perform Exceptionally Well and even take them to the Next Level.  

If you thought you loved something before:  The Steamer will Make You Love that particular product twice as much.

It's Just that Good.  You will immediately fall in love with Using it.  And All Your Conditioners and Deep Conditioners will work to the 'Nth Power.

It will make your product perform on their own, therefore, I don't feel it's necessary to add SAA or Honeyquat to your conditioners as long as you are using something you already like and think performs well, the Steamer will just Enhance that Feeling.

It's Conditioning on Steroids.


----------



## Prose Princess (Sep 20, 2009)

SalonsRus said my steamer should be here by Friday!  Just in time for my 17th week of transitioning! :woohoo2:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Prose Princess said:


> SalonsRus said my steamer should be here by Friday! Just in time for my 17th week of transitioning!


 
Girl, Just wait until you Slap some of that Joico or some of that other Deep Conditioning Stuff You love on your Hair and Get up under your Steamer.......  It is Indescribeable.

It is Truly Addictive.  There is No Feeling Like It. 

It is utterly Fantastic.  And Super Relaxing.

Your Products work amazing different and exceptionally well.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Just wait until you Slap some of that Joico or some of that other Deep Conditioning Stuff You love on your Hair and Get up under your Steamer.......  It is Indescribeable.
> 
> It is Truly Addictive.  There is No Feeling Like It.
> 
> ...


I second that! 
I have Bigen oriental black rinse sitting in my hair right now. I was thinking to myself, why didn't I get under the steamer with it?
Maybe next time
I will be getting under it once I put my dc in.
(i got the one from salonsrus....i even bought the hooded rollabout dryer...it works the same way the pibbs is described without the extra bucks)


----------



## Prose Princess (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Just wait until you Slap some of that Joico or some of that other Deep Conditioning Stuff You love on your Hair and Get up under your Steamer.......  It is Indescribeable.
> 
> It is Truly Addictive.  There is No Feeling Like It.
> 
> ...



Mmmm I love me Joico as it is!    Now you got me SUPER excited!!  I'm gonna be daydreaming about steaming my hair in class all week lol!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Sep 21, 2009)

I think im going to go ahead and get one--i perfer the table top one then the standing steamer...


----------



## Prose Princess (Sep 26, 2009)

Well I steamed my hair last night aaaaaaaand....

I wasn't that impressed.   It felt nice and stimulating for my scalp but my hair didn't get that soft at all.  I think part of it may have been because I used so much Brahmi in my ayurveda mix before I DC'ed but I figured the steam would overrule all of that.  I was wrong.  But I'm hoping that with repeated use my results will get better and better.  Did anyone else feel this way the first time they steamed and saw better results as they continued?  I need some encouragement right now.  Cuz if this doesn't work I just don't know how I'm going to make it through this transition.


----------



## yodie (Sep 26, 2009)

Anyone ever get a burn from the steamer? Sometimes the steam gets too hot and it feels like the steam is burning part of my hair.  I've never seen any damage or breakage.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Sep 26, 2009)

Has anyone bought one from a store and/or beauty supply that you can walk into?


----------



## LushLox (Oct 2, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Has anyone bought one from a store and/or beauty supply that you can walk into?


 

I know you certainly can where I live, but I'm in London.  Don't see why you couldn't though if you enquire...


Soooo now that you ladies have your newly acquired steamer are there any takers for a new challenge?  We can run it through the winter period for three months or so initially...


----------



## LushLox (Oct 2, 2009)

Prose Princess said:


> Well I steamed my hair last night aaaaaaaand....
> 
> I wasn't that impressed.  It felt nice and stimulating for my scalp but my hair didn't get that soft at all. I think part of it may have been because I used so much Brahmi in my ayurveda mix before I DC'ed but I figured the steam would overrule all of that. I was wrong. But I'm hoping that with repeated use my results will get better and better. Did anyone else feel this way the first time they steamed and saw better results as they continued? I need some encouragement right now. Cuz if this doesn't work I just don't know how I'm going to make it through this transition.


 

Hmm, that's interesting....How long did you DC for, and what did you use? When you rinsed the hair did the tangles fall out relatively easily or no? It's rare to see someone not get positive results but it was bound to happen sooner or later. I do think the Ayurveda powders possibly was a contributor to the outcome but you'll have a better idea of how you like it the next time you use it. When you try it again perhaps DC without using the powders beforehand if possible, then make an assessment of how your hair feels. 



yodie said:


> Anyone ever get a burn from the steamer? Sometimes the steam gets too hot and it feels like the steam is burning part of my hair. I've never seen any damage or breakage.


 
Sometimes I get hot droplets of water down from my unit, I don't get any burns per se but the water is obviously hot, so it's not the most pleasant feeling. If the unit is too hot I just turn it down and that settles the problem.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Oct 2, 2009)

I probably should look into buying a table top one but I really don't want to be committed to sitting at ... a table. Has any found a good deal on a free standing steamer?


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Oct 5, 2009)

bump

I'm still on the fence like Mr. Fini! Any one enjoying their steamer purchase from Ebay? I'm looking to order one SOON like no later than Wednesday!


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 5, 2009)

I love my steamer! I actually steamed with my henna mix (a suggestion from a BHM member in the naturals section) and I fell in love. I will be doing my second steam treatment this weekend (planning on) I will report back. I used to pay an extra 15.00 during my salon visits to get a 20 minute steam treatment. This pays for itself in no time, and I think that this is one of my 2009 best buys.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2009)

Bumping...................(For You Know Who)


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 6, 2009)

Bumping it up!

I want a steamer so badly for my birthday this coming Thursday. I want to get the best one. Not only am I celebrating my b-day, I got a substantial pay award at work, so I have a little extra money on hand even after paying the bills!! :woohoo2::woohoo2:


----------



## Ltown (Oct 6, 2009)

I have the stand steamer got it at salonrus and it's big so please think about storage before you get it. I have two story home and just don't have a lot of storage left. I barely can squeeze the hood into the closet even taking it down from the stand. But I do like the result


----------



## sms1022 (Oct 6, 2009)

(i got the one from salonsrus....i even bought the hooded rollabout dryer...it works the same way the pibbs is described without the extra bucks)[/QUOTE]

I don't have a steamer but I have my eye on the one from salonsrus as well. I have the rollabout dryer and it's the best! (especially the price). So it sounds like the steamer is a winner too, huh?!


----------



## kriolagirl (Oct 18, 2009)

I just ordered my steamer and I'm so excited! I'm realizing that i don't really have anywhere to put it lol but i'll cross that bridge when i get to it.


----------



## january noir (Oct 18, 2009)

kriolagirl said:


> I just ordered my steamer and I'm so excited! I'm realizing that i don't really have anywhere to put it lol but i'll cross that bridge when i get to it.



I have mine standing in a corner of my home office.  I consider it part of the decor!


----------



## kriolagirl (Oct 18, 2009)

Question to those of you that have steamers. I just ordered the stand-up version from Salonsrus...but i've just found a tabletop version(finally) on line. which do you prefer? i'm thinking of storage issues and i may be better off w/ the tabletop


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2009)

kriolagirl said:


> Question to those of you that have steamers. I just ordered the stand-up version from Salonsrus...but i've just found a tabletop version(finally) on line. which do you prefer? i'm thinking of storage issues and i may be better off w/ the tabletop


 
Please Go Ahead and Get the Stand Up.

True Enough it takes up "space" but honestly, I think You'll be more pleased with that one.


----------



## Key (Oct 18, 2009)

Quick question.  For those who already received theirs, I received mine this past week and it has white stuff in the hood.  Did anyone else have this happen??


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Oct 18, 2009)

Lawd. I just bought a standing dryer! Now I'm considering a steamer...I may get the one from salonsrus: http://salonsrus.com/shopnow//catalog/index.php?cPath=43&osCsid=26923cd845a651e0e4eed95f666fb52b ; thats where I got my hair dryer from and I'm testing it out right now...plus there was no tax and free shipping. The owner was super nice and the dryer got here in no time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2009)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Lawd. I just bought a standing dryer! Now I'm considering a steamer...I may get the one from salonsrus: http://salonsrus.com/shopnow//catalog/index.php?cPath=43&osCsid=26923cd845a651e0e4eed95f666fb52b ; thats where I got my hair dryer from and I'm testing it out right now...plus there was no tax and free shipping. The owner was super nice and the dryer got here in no time.


 
G'wan OSWF: oke:oke:oke:Get It!  You'll Love It.  

I Guarantee it


----------



## kriolagirl (Oct 18, 2009)

@ IdateT'shair  you're right...i'm going ahead with the stand-up. it's getting shipped tomorrow!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2009)

kriolagirl said:


> @ IdateT'shair you're right...i'm going ahead with the stand-up. it's getting shipped tomorrow!


 

Just Close your Eyes (when you think of the space it takes up)
Enjoy! And Let Me Know when you Steam!

_*it does takes up alot of space*_


----------



## kasey (Oct 18, 2009)

That's great Kriolagirl,

SRU is lighting fast with the shipping. Please update us after your first steam. --c


----------



## kriolagirl (Oct 18, 2009)

hopefully i can stick it in my walk-in closet...we'll see. how tall/big is it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2009)

kriolagirl said:


> hopefully i can stick it in my walk-in closet...we'll see. how tall/big is it?



As Big and As Tall (if not Bigger)than your Stand Up Hair Dryer.

http://cgi.ebay.com/HAIR-STEAMER-CO...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b6e9dc28


----------



## Lovie (Oct 19, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> As Big and As Tall (if not Bigger)than your Stand Up Hair Dryer.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HAIR-STEAMER-CO...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b6e9dc28




This is the one I bought. Got it off of eBay from this retailer. They are based out of California, and I suspect taht they get imports from China. 

Anyway, the first one didnt work, it didnt steam at ALL (I was so sad). I sent it back, and they sent me another, took about 4 days via FedEx. They covered shipping. 

The replacement works fine. Good customer service. To get even more steam, I like to drape a big towel over it..what can I say I am used to the steam rooms from my gym so I like a LOT of steam.


----------



## Lovie (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh, and the hood is HUGE. I keep both stored in a closet, it takes up as much space as my Pibbs.


----------



## january noir (Oct 19, 2009)

kriolagirl said:


> Question to those of you that have steamers. I just ordered the stand-up version from Salonsrus...but i've just found a tabletop version(finally) on line. which do you prefer? i'm thinking of storage issues and i may be better off w/ the tabletop



I have both.   I keep the standing one at home and the table top I keep over my SO's house (I seem to be there more than my place).

They both work very well.   

I guess that didn't help you with your decision at all  .


----------



## lane (Oct 20, 2009)

Sitting under my steamer from Salon R Us as we speak. This is so nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2009)

lane said:


> Sitting under my steamer from Salon R Us as we speak. This is so nice.


 
Yes..........It Is!

It Truly Helps you Make the Most of Your Conditioners.


----------



## kriolagirl (Oct 20, 2009)

january noir said:


> I have both.   I keep the standing one at home and the table top I keep over my SO's house (I seem to be there more than my place).
> 
> They both work very well.
> 
> I guess that didn't help you with your decision at all  .



LOL!!

i think i will also invest in a tabletop one as well in the coming months. my mom is transitioning and i will prob leave that for her at her house and that way i can steam when i'm visiting.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Oct 22, 2009)

Couldn't wait any longer... just order mine from salonsrus.com! Yeah


----------



## january noir (Oct 22, 2009)

kriolagirl said:


> LOL!!
> 
> i think i will also invest in a tabletop one as well in the coming months. my mom is transitioning and i will prob leave that for her at her house and that way i can steam when i'm visiting.



That's a great idea!


----------



## nikki2229 (Oct 22, 2009)

january noir said:


> That's a great idea!



I was waiting around to see about another deal, but I could not wait another day.
So, I placed my order today.


----------



## prettyw/pink (Dec 15, 2009)

I was thinking about buying a hair steamer.  A local salon equipment showroom has a Melissa hair processor/steamer for $99 at their showroom (buyritebeauty.com).  It is on a stand.  I don't know if it is worth getting.  I only saw one person on the forum who stated they had one.  Please give me your thoughts.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes it's very worth getting a steamer.  Last year my hair was extremely busted. It was neck length always breaking off with very weak ends.  Weekly steaming has made a big difference, and I only started doing it consistently every week from about February this year.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 15, 2009)

Get one definitely - you won't regret it.  But of course use it consistently.  I called Salons R Us but they don;t ship to the Uk and won't tell me whom their supplier is in China.  I am thinking of ordering off eBay... ummmm

I already have a table top but I want to upgrade to a full size.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 15, 2009)

stellagirl76 said:


> Get one definitely - you won't regret it.  But of course use it consistently.  I called Salons R Us but they don;t ship to the Uk and won't tell me whom their supplier is in China.  I am thinking of ordering off eBay... ummmm
> 
> I already have a table top but I want to upgrade to a full size.




You can actually buy them directly from Paks Cosmetics in Finsbury Park, either go to the shop (if you're local) or buy it from their website.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 15, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> You can actually buy them directly from Paks Cosmetics in Finsbury Park, either go to the shop (if you're local) or buy it from their website.




Yep they have the Aphrodite ones which are about 300 GBP.... I am looking for something cheaper...


----------



## ladychoong (Dec 15, 2009)

stellagirl76 said:


> Get one definitely - you won't regret it. But of course use it consistently. I called Salons R Us but they don;t ship to the Uk and won't tell me whom their supplier is in China. I am thinking of ordering off eBay... ummmm
> 
> I already have a table top but I want to upgrade to a full size.


 
Hey this is my first post but i ordered a stand up steamer from ebay from a seller called smurfene it was £114 in total. Or you could just keep to the ozone steamer from paks which is £99. Oh yea smurfene is located in malaysia and the delivery time is 7 days


----------



## ajargon02 (Sep 24, 2010)

bumpity bump bump! I just got a steamer today! I am SOOOO EXCITE!!! 

I got it off ebay for $89 and some change FREE shipping on ebay! This is the one that I got: HAIR STEAMER COLOR PROCESSOR BEAUTY SPA SALON EQUIPMENT - eBay (item 230507707616 end time Oct-03-10 17:48:54 PDT) brand new! I love it! It was easy to put together, and I can't wait to try it out tomorrow!!!
I got a review from exotic mommy: Exotic Mommies' Pregnancy and Parenting: LCL Beauty NEW steamer Review.
It's the updated version of the steamer from salons r us. I didn't try to use the discount code: upon checkout you can enter the coupon code “exoticmommies” in the appropriate field, and you will receive an immediate $10 discount on the purchase of your Brand New Hair Steamer. 

WORTH EVERY PENNY!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 24, 2010)

I just bought a new steamer. I absolutely love it! My hair feels so awesome and moisturized when Im done.


----------



## msdevo (Sep 24, 2010)

I just got the same one today too. I could not wait til tomorrow so I took the plunge. Whoa, does it get hot. My scalp feel so good and my hair OMG loving it!


ajargon02 said:


> bumpity bump bump! I just got a steamer today! I am SOOOO EXCITE!!!
> 
> I got it off ebay for $89 and some change FREE shipping on ebay! This is the one that I got: HAIR STEAMER COLOR PROCESSOR BEAUTY SPA SALON EQUIPMENT - eBay (item 230507707616 end time Oct-03-10 17:48:54 PDT) brand new! I love it! It was easy to put together, and I can't wait to try it out tomorrow!!!
> I got a review from exotic mommy: Exotic Mommies' Pregnancy and Parenting: LCL Beauty NEW steamer Review.
> ...


----------



## divachyk (Sep 25, 2010)

ajargon02 said:


> bumpity bump bump! I just got a steamer today! I am SOOOO EXCITE!!!
> 
> I got it off ebay for $89 and some change FREE shipping on ebay! This is the one that I got: HAIR STEAMER COLOR PROCESSOR BEAUTY SPA SALON EQUIPMENT - eBay (item 230507707616 end time Oct-03-10 17:48:54 PDT) brand new! I love it! It was easy to put together, and I can't wait to try it out tomorrow!!!
> I got a review from exotic mommy: Exotic Mommies' Pregnancy and Parenting: LCL Beauty NEW steamer Review.
> ...


 You're saying the one purchased from ebay is a newer/updated version than the one found on LCL Beauty/Salons R Us?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 25, 2010)

divachyk said:


> You're saying the one purchased from ebay is a newer/updated version than the one found on LCL Beauty/Salons R Us?


 
Yes! Is that what you're saying? If so..I'm going in!


----------



## Knowname (Sep 25, 2010)

For the person in the UK looking for the chinese supplier, did you try searching alibaba dot com. A lot of the suppliers require hefty minimums but all don't.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 4, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I just bought a new steamer. I absolutely love it! My hair feels so awesome and moisturized when Im done.


 which kind did you buy and from where?


----------

